# How many days, until your WDW trip?



## Missy13d69

I noticed the other thread reached it's max number of pages back in June, and was locked. I thought we needed a new one. Mostly I thought we needed a new one because I just broke 200!

199 Days to go!


----------



## Seany

26 days!!! So Excited!!

Technically it's 27, but were staying in an airport hotel the night before as it's my Wife's birthday, were going for a nice meal and she can have a surprise visit to the spa if she likes ;-)


----------



## theduhaimes

68 days until we surprise the kids with our first trip at WDW at Christmas time! We have been many times but never at Christmas -- we can't wait!


----------



## Snickals

21 days until we leave


----------



## Nomad70

79 days!!!


----------



## mymickeyfans

me
DH
DS(8yrs)
DD(3yrs)


----------



## blebert

137 long days!  I am so ready to go now!! LOL


----------



## mummabear

232!


----------



## mpeanut

19!


----------



## Fantasmiss

30!!!!


----------



## jgazda

37 ridiculously long days.


----------



## fitzy819

352.... whew, that seems like forever away!


----------



## Missy13d69

fitzy819 said:


> 352.... whew, that seems like forever away!



I hope it flies by for you. It seems like it was only yesterday that we made the decision to go, and that was 183 days ago. I figure once we get down to like 50, the days will crawl by, but so far they are flying!


----------



## Maestra99

19 days!!!! Can't wait!


----------



## danicaca

239 days! I just realized that my ticker now starts with 7 months. Does not seem like that long ago that it was 9 months! Just booked our flights today, booking our MYW package later this month!


----------



## ammag

18 days!!!! kind of freaking out- lots still to do but so happy!!!


----------



## okeewap

14 looooong days.  First time with our twin grandkids.  We're going for their 5th birthday.  Last time was 20 years ago when their mom was 14.  Grateful the family want to take my husband and me along with them.


----------



## hfuellgraf

Cars Suite in 214 days!  April 2013!!!!


----------



## Julie711

55 days till our first Christmas visit & sooo excited!


----------



## jhenson84

179 days and counting.


----------



## DoryDorito

6!


----------



## Carriehas3

38 days


----------



## Dis*Mom

12 Days and we will be at Disney.  Pop for the first night and then Art of Animation


----------



## shopgirl78

1year, 1month and 21 days


----------



## lost4disney

55 days !!! So excited. We are driving down from Maine so it will be 57 before Disney, but I like 55 better.


----------



## tianna26

242 :'(


----------



## daraddg

22 days


----------



## disneydreamer75

*Only 73 days until we leave for our Christmas Disney trip!! Woohoo!!*


----------



## auralia

59 today ....and the principal approved dd's absence too!


----------



## jjj444

16


----------



## mouseketeer_mom

51 days til we leave... 52 until we arrive!!!!

I'm so excited, I think I spend more time on the disboards than I do sleeping!


----------



## mrs.sammich

Counting down here too!!!  55 Days!!!


----------



## tmcmommy

39 days and counting.

First time for DH and the kids! 

This is my 2nd time (last trip was in '89 for a HS band contest...bus broke down on the way so we only got 1 day at the parks! ).

ETA:  I made dining reservations back in May/June but have done NOTHING else to prepare and am clueless on where to start!


----------



## princessluvsapirate

19 more days .woo hoooo


----------



## paul_toria96

Think I might have the longest date 671 days


----------



## nfrank

22 more days (and they are creeping by so slowly!!!)!


----------



## blebert

136


----------



## blessedby3

We are leaving in 17 days


----------



## Nath&Bellasparents

45 I think


----------



## ilovefairies

3 days until we leave, 4 until MK. And I haven't even started packing yet. Yes, I am a major procrastinator!!


----------



## kimnvbva

37 very long days!!!


----------



## monique5

123 days to go! 

1st trip to Disney!


----------



## Carriehas3

36 days


----------



## AshleeH

2!! A year of planning is nearly paying off! The kids are out of school for Fall Break on Friday afternoon - we'll be loading up the car that night, waking up and heading out of town at 5:00 a.m. and rolling into Orlando 13 hours (+ gas, food, bathroom stops) later!

The only thing I'm dreading - trying to get a shower, get halfway presentable and out the door in 30 minutes, because there's no way I'm dragging myself out of bed at 4:00 just to get pretty . I'm also driving the first leg, so hopefully I can make it a few hours before keeling over from exhaustion (my selfless volunteering for the first leg seemed a lot smarter before the positive pregnancy test lol!).


----------



## alc571

3 days or 4 sleeps (although may as well say 3 sleeps because who really sleeps the night before vacation...especially when you have to leave for the airport at 3:30 am!)! So excited!


----------



## Bottzz

25 days until AoA


----------



## olecow

241 days until our POR stay!  Already heavily in the planning mode.


----------



## guccilove

42 days!!!!!


----------



## makingplans4WDW

36 days and counting!


----------



## DisneyDork19

72 Days until we will be at POR in a Royal Guest Room.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## KatieDRN

13 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AAAAAAAAAAAHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## finchydee

5 days!!!!


----------



## nmlovesdisney

49 days until our family vacation cant wait!!!! I'm so excited to see Pete's silly side show and the other new additions to fantasyland!


----------



## alc571

OMG, 2 days! And the forecast looks sunny and wonderful! It will be nice to get away from our cold Ontario air!


----------



## daizieduck

14!


----------



## Couchy

26


----------



## RedHeadedFairy

*7 days*


----------



## LivMattmom

5 months 18 days!  Just finished all our ADR.  We can't wait!  Celebrating my 40th, Our 10 year anniversary, Grandma's 60th, Grandpa's 65 and DD communion.  Seriously CAN NOT WAIT!


----------



## Carriehas3

34 days


----------



## clemsontigers

We have *14 DAYS!!!*


----------



## parqueen

Exactly two weeks and one day from today!!!


----------



## ToddyLu

3 weeks from today--almost to single digits


----------



## Missy13d69

178! I made our first ADR today! SO EXCITED!


----------



## KayTom

*79 days!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Jousey

17 long days


----------



## KSL

292 days - yikes!    At least it's under 300!!


----------



## Julie711

Now down to 34 days!


----------



## Ahenderson070911

229...so far away. :/


----------



## Minnesota!

303


----------



## homerteam

5!!  just told the kids on Saturday, so they can cound down the week with us!


----------



## Kristibo42

over 400 days  not till next Dec.  2013


----------



## tianna26

221 Days


----------



## chcoley

32 days!!! We have been counting since around 300 days...and my kids have no idea!


----------



## jquail22

We have 23 days and counting!!!


----------



## zokaluse

204 days ... Not long til ADR time


----------



## SgtsWifeandmommyof4

We leave here in 71 days. First trip for all my kids and husband! None of my kids know and wont until New Year's Eve when they find out that we leave the next day!!


----------



## Carriehas3

17 days


----------



## Dragoness

150!!! yeah so excited!


----------



## pookybean

56 days!  and im paying it off this week!  

cant wait!


----------



## pookybean

zokaluse said:


> 204 days ... Not long til ADR time



thats a great way to look at it.  we count down the milestones too...

under 300

adr time

double digits (this a big one!)

pay off 

and finally....THE TRIP!!!


----------



## SgtsWifeandmommyof4

70 Days until we leave! Every day is a tiny bit closer! We started out at over 300 days and its actually gone by very quickly.


----------



## jgh

I don't even know!!!  11 days since we LEFT...no countdown for going back yet


----------



## Ashlander

32 days to go!!!


----------



## maggs1035

197 

So excited not to be in the 2 hundreds anymore!


----------



## bankgirl05

9!!!!

Or, 8 if you count from the start of our 17+ hr drive!!!


----------



## Fantasmiss

bankgirl05 said:


> 9!!!!
> 
> Or, 8 if you count from the start of our 17+ hr drive!!!



8 here too! Or about 7 1/2....

Oh and we're doing both parties too!


----------



## Viator80

111! This is my first trip since I was 7. Now 32  Literally can't wait!


----------



## Magic2000

One month from today, we'll be on a plane headed for Disney!!!


----------



## Carriehas3

15 days


----------



## mommy2jack

209!  30 days until we can make our ADRS! 

Trying hard to not think TOO much about it! Halloween, Thanksgiving and Christmas will all keep my mind off of it... but January, February, March and April and going to be LONG months!! LOL!!


----------



## Tarheel Mom

394 days so we're finally under 400.  Glad to see I'm not the only one patiently counting down so far out.  We've had a countdown on our refrigerator since we returned from our vacation last year.  We started with 104 weeks (2 years) and we're down to 56 weeks tomorrow ~ almost half way there!


----------



## katie111

11 days and I just booked 10 days ago!!  Kids have no idea & I'm SO excited!!!


----------



## Fantasmiss

Only exactly A WEEK!!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## makingplans4WDW

16 days and counting!


----------



## Hk331

5 DAYS!!!!


----------



## MisKaren1

9!!! Woohoo, single digit dance!


----------



## lotus81

18 days to go!!!


----------



## runsandjumps

About 873 to go. It will definitely be a long while before we make our first official trip to WDW.


----------



## SgtsWifeandmommyof4

68 Days now. Oh it just can't seem to go fast enough!!


----------



## Missy13d69

175. Time is flying.


----------



## WDmommyof4

16 and I am about to lose it. Really need this trip more than any other one before!


----------



## jnoble82

4!  Well..technically 3 1/2 since we land at 11am  on Monday.


----------



## purplejulie456

WDmommyof4 said:
			
		

> 16 and I am about to lose it. Really need this trip more than any other one before!



I know what you mean......we have 17 more to go and cannot wait especially since were staying at AKL


----------



## Sandmanswife9

Missy13d69 said:
			
		

> I noticed the other thread reached it's max number of pages back in June, and was locked. I thought we needed a new one. Mostly I thought we needed a new one because I just broke 200!
> 
> 199 Days to go!



301 days to go..can't wait..now waiting for the airlines to open up August 2013 schedules..then we can book our flight!!


----------



## father of 2

42 Days and counting!


----------



## Jousey

13 and counting down.


----------



## Magic2000

We're in the 20s now!!!


----------



## Stasia5

45 days!


----------



## Rachelsong

20 days!


----------



## wannabemomma12

176 days!!!


----------



## AZK64

14 days until we surprise our DS!


----------



## smsn05

125 days!!


----------



## margev6

248 days!!!!


----------



## gearingup

4!


----------



## goofy4wdw2

Seven


----------



## WDmommyof4

I can officially say 1 week.......and 6 days.


----------



## Yahweh

365 to the day!


----------



## peainapod

18


----------



## SgtsWifeandmommyof4

65 Days until we are on the road!  Oh my gosh, its really flying by now! We have so much going on here that it will be here before I know it. 

Woohoo


----------



## ~Kristina~

364


----------



## PrincessBoo

121 days!!!


----------



## KristiKat

103 days!!! 
Just a few more days til we hit the double digits.


----------



## VowRenewal13

_13 and 258_


----------



## Kristibo42

400 DAYS  can't wait!!!!


----------



## Bamagal

40 days!! Can't wait to start packing


----------



## Wills Mom

186 days!! The countdown started at 288!


----------



## Mama Moose

2 days!! 
I have to start packing!! I can't believe I have waited so late to pack, starting to panic.


----------



## Magic2000

Can't wait til tomorrow when I can say - We are going to Disney THIS month!!!


----------



## lovbeinmom

Leaving in 12 hours exactly!!!!!


----------



## purplejulie456

Magic2000 said:


> Can't wait til tomorrow when I can say - We are going to Disney THIS month!!!






I know right.............12 more days...........


----------



## Tinkerpeas hubby

Came back yesterday after three weeks 

However we are going to book to go in 18 to 24 months time! Why not


----------



## Carriehas3

8 days


----------



## knottmel1

14 Days!!!


----------



## Missy13d69

169!


----------



## maggs1035

188


----------



## KimBeano

30 days!


----------



## meggiebeth

363 days!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Fantasmiss

Minus 1! arrived yesterday, am here now. Just got back to the resort from Fantasmic!


----------



## carissacolston

67 yay!!


----------



## JerseaShell

Leaving in 40 hours and haven't packed yet ACKKKK!


----------



## mrs.sammich

eeek!  23 days!!!  I'm so excited! but the thought of all the stuff I need to get done at work before we go... ugh, I'm gonna need a vacation after this push to go on vacation!


----------



## HappyMomma

Too many days!!! How I wish I could live in Florida and visit more often.


----------



## dakotix

Not soon enough!  But we've been waiting for two + years for this trip.  We would have come sooner but in 2010 our old dog got sick and nearly died -- $2400 later (from our Disney savings) bought him another two years with us for which we are grateful.   So excited for January and the best part is its already all paid off..all we need to bring is spending cash and the willingness to let go of our worries for one magical week.


----------



## DoctorWhoGirl

We don't arrive and check in at WDW until next Tuesday, but we start our drive to FL this afternoon to spend time with family once my 6yr old gets out of school today!


----------



## My Boy loves Mickey

Eeeeeeek just 21 days


----------



## KimBeano

28 days...


----------



## rebeccaariel

175 days!


----------



## Carriehas3

5 days


----------



## KimBeano

26 in an hour.


----------



## Jousey

3 Days and counting


----------



## 99blackz

33 days!!!  Sweet!


----------



## lovingeire

30 days!


----------



## Krystalynn

24


----------



## freddydiser021

!!!     21 days !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Magic2000

It's getting closer........


----------



## scarberry

25!!!  Planning out our road trip and came across this forum!!  Anyone have any advice for avoiding DC traffic???


----------



## ZeroMyHero

150


----------



## Jaco5nc

88 Days...


----------



## Julie711

Now down to 18 days!!!!


----------



## EDaD

1 DAY!!!!! The past few days seem like they ARE NEVER ENDING!!!!
1 DAY!!!!!
1 DAY!!!!!

I CAN'T WAIT. STAYING AT AOA FINDING NEMO SUITE, MY 4 KIDS HAVE NO IDEA WE ARE GOING ANYWHERE AND THIS IS THERE FIRST TIME EVER GOING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KimBeano

EDaD said:
			
		

> 1 DAY!!!!! The past few days seem like they ARE NEVER ENDING!!!!
> 1 DAY!!!!!
> 1 DAY!!!!!
> 
> I CAN'T WAIT. STAYING AT AOA FINDING NEMO SUITE, MY 4 KIDS HAVE NO IDEA WE ARE GOING ANYWHERE AND THIS IS THERE FIRST TIME EVER GOING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Unbelievablely awesome!!! Are you packed how are you keeping it from them??


----------



## makingplans4WDW

This time tomorrow we'll be checking into PoP!  1st time seeing Christmas decorations in WDW...  1st stay at PoP...  1st MVMCP!


----------



## lovingeire

EDaD said:
			
		

> 1 DAY!!!!! The past few days seem like they ARE NEVER ENDING!!!!
> 1 DAY!!!!!
> 1 DAY!!!!!
> 
> I CAN'T WAIT. STAYING AT AOA FINDING NEMO SUITE, MY 4 KIDS HAVE NO IDEA WE ARE GOING ANYWHERE AND THIS IS THERE FIRST TIME EVER GOING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yay! How unbelievably exciting!  How have you kept it secret? We are trying to surprise our two with a trip to a Cars suite at AoA in 27 days!!!!!


----------



## lovingeire

makingplans4WDW said:
			
		

> This time tomorrow we'll be checking into PoP!  1st time seeing Christmas decorations in WDW...  1st stay at PoP...  1st MVMCP!



Christmas at Disney is so magical! Have a fabulous trip!!!!!


----------



## EDaD

100% packed for 3 days now! My wife did a great job packing everything! 
The kids think we are going to Philadelphia ( 2 hours away from our home ) to drop me off at the airport for "Work". We told them I have to have mommy drop me off but I need to be there really early in the morning so we are going the night before and staying at a hotel. Then in the morning they are bringing me to the airport. 
I think we are going to tell then after we wake up right before leaving the hotel or we are going to wait till we get to the airport. All I know is I can not wait!!! It can't get here fast enough!


----------



## chcoley

14 days from today!!! My kids have no idea...their first trip!


----------



## knottmel1

Only 6 days and 1 hour until I get to surprise DS5 with his very first trip to the world ever!  I AM SO EXCITED!!!!


----------



## Missy13d69

159. Time is flying by. It seems like I last posted yesterday, but it was 10 days ago.


----------



## EDaD

Just boarded our plane on our way!!!!! 3 hours from now we will be in Orlando at the Magical Express..


----------



## Spunky946

70 days here. I can't wai.


----------



## SgtsWifeandmommyof4

52 days until we are headed toward pure happiness!! 

WooHoooooooo


----------



## Krystalynn

19 days! Can't wait to see whether my DD enjoys the surprise or not


----------



## zokaluse

pookybean said:


> thats a great way to look at it.  we count down the milestones too...
> 
> under 300
> 
> adr time
> 
> double digits (this a big one!)
> 
> pay off
> 
> and finally....THE TRIP!!!




Lol yes keeps me going! 

 Well I've now made our 5 days on site ADR's and got all that we wanted though a later sitting for CRT dinner than we like (I'll try for an earlier sitting cancellation nearer the time). Got two more to make on Sunday and then another 2 the following Friday! 

Ooh double digits will be good.

I'm paying off a little a month..not as much as I'd like but something at least..then will be less to pay in bulk in March.

Then single digits will be real countdown time


----------



## anf002

27 days!!!!!


----------



## SgtsWifeandmommyof4

Leaving here in 39 days!!! Oh man, its getting so close. I suppose I should start packing & gathering huh? I dont know where to start. A bit overwhelmed!


----------



## Krystalynn

Only 6 days!!!!


----------



## DisneyDork19

23 Days!!!!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## sheilanne

Krystalynn said:
			
		

> Only 6 days!!!!



4 days!!!!!! SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KMcCP

7!!!!!!


----------



## KimBeano

7!!


----------



## Missy13d69

145.


----------



## leeford88

0 have been planning since March. Finally time


----------



## hidmickey:myantidrug

leeford88 said:
			
		

> 0 have been planning since March. Finally time



Have so much fun! Morning of is always so exciting!


----------



## tianna26

189


----------



## disneydreaming92701

180


----------



## Disneydaddycanada

18 days.... I have been counting down since 147...


----------



## mm1971

No current plans to go.  Thinking about 2014 right now.


----------



## nvsnot

158 days until my 10 day Disneyworld vacation!!!!


----------



## 7Le's

leave in 13 days!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sabcook

6  planning for 2 years.


----------



## Gramtotwo

Only 1 more day until 10 fun filled Mickey Magic Days!!!


----------



## NicoleK1974

17 days!

Our countdown chain that not so long ago looped up, over and across our door frame and all the way back down, now is just a stubby little thing.

I'm not complaining though!


----------



## Eli's 1st trip

too many


----------



## North of Mouse

Leave tomorrow morning for 10 nights


----------



## phins_jazy

26 days!!!


----------



## Krystalynn

4 days!


----------



## Spunky946

Down to 55 days.


----------



## Kerrio929

3 days!!


----------



## motherof2boys

27 days until our first Christmas trip!!


----------



## LLLSRL

Down to 377!


----------



## lovingeire

9 and a wake up now!


----------



## smileymomof3

12 days! I can't contain myself!


----------



## SgtsWifeandmommyof4

Drive down in 36 days. Mickey Mail should be here soon!!


----------



## KimBeano

5 days.... so little to do so much time. Strike that and reverse it. ;-)


----------



## kellyg403

12 days till we are on the road...13 till check in at CL AKL.  

So excited to see be with my 2 grandson's for the week..without their parents.  They are kill joys to the fun.  They have RULES! 

Regardless, we will abide and not have candy for dinner and drink milk with dinner and maybe sneak in some extras that mom and dad don't know about!

Kelly


----------



## Missy13d69

124. Woohoo!


----------



## LLLSRL

I keep posting so i can see my ticker  We are down to 357 days!!


----------



## phins_jazy

6....eekkkkk!!!!


----------



## SgtsWifeandmommyof4

17  Oh yeah


----------



## Missy13d69

110. Double digits coming up fast!


----------



## MinnieFan4ever

We check in May 1st.  I have to make a countdown clock to check the exact amount of days still.


----------



## shopgirl78

shopgirl78 said:


> 1year, 1month and 21 days



Down to 10 months and 18-ish days ; )


----------



## SgtsWifeandmommyof4

2 days and 1 sleep!! 

Im still not done packing and probably wont be until the last minute. I still need to vaccuum the truck and get a couple of things. I'm definitely getting the travel butterflies! YAY


----------



## Canooknic

39 days!!!!


----------



## Viator80

41!!


----------



## Tallent

9!


----------



## GeorgiaH

224


----------



## CalSea12

132 days.....SWW I cant wait!!!!


----------



## Spunky946

20 days


----------



## utkscvol1

19


----------



## SgtsWifeandmommyof4

1 day & 1 sleep!! I can hardly contain my excitement!!


----------



## krichards

250!!


----------



## disney_me

Too long!!!.... I LOVE DISNEY!!!


----------



## disneysmyhappyplace

We have 226 days until we are back. To long!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## debbiedana

Two days!!!!

We leave the house at 4:45am on Wednesday and that's when my vacation officially starts!


----------



## Missy13d69

80!


----------



## Misti315

66!


----------



## ttcl516

29 More sleeps!!!


----------



## jmccreery

28!


----------



## njpsteacher

1 more sleep..we leave tomorrow


----------



## Pnerissa

Seven for me!!! Woot!!! Woot!!!

Bev


----------



## trewin

76!!!


----------



## mommy2_3

seems so far away!!


----------



## SplashMtnCrew

25 days to go!


----------



## hineline07

65 days


----------



## backpacktwang

50 days to go!!!


----------



## Misti315

64!!


----------



## sassie_kat

39 days!  39 days of keeping a HUGE secret from my kids!!!!


----------



## Disneymama01

183 almost dining reservations time


----------



## Jaco5nc

We leave TOMORROW...Wowza!!!!


----------



## Disneyaddictz

44days!!!


----------



## Srbright

228


----------



## livibug

131 days!!!


----------



## cmoran81

111 DAYS!!! WooHoo!!!


----------



## Julie711

To many.. We don't go again till oct 2014, but just got back end of November & going to DL for the first time in April, so that will help spread out the time! We are use to going once-twice a yr but wanting to wait till fall 2014 to see seven dwarfs mine coaster & go for MNSSHP!!


----------



## Momloveshockey

Can't wait


----------



## disneysmyhappyplace

We are down to 191 days.  Can book are dining soon.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## disney_me

1 month 3 weeks and 6 days!!!      Can't wait!


----------



## lovemesomepooh

Two!!!! We tell the kids after school on our way to the hotel before our flight Tuesday!!


----------



## Missy13d69

72 days.


----------



## Missy13d69

32.


----------



## Linas

54 days


----------



## cricket12960

28


----------



## Kellykins1218

8

Flying out a week from tomorrow!!!


----------



## cricket12960

Kellykins1218 said:


> 8
> 
> Flying out a week from tomorrow!!!



Have a great vacation!


----------



## Lita

67!  Entirely too long!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## firsttimer4

61 days!!!! I am so excited!! This will be our entire families first time ever at Disney! We aren't telling the kids until we get to the airport. Keeping the secret has been harder than I thought it would be.


----------



## Erinmc3

61 days for us too!


----------



## bhodonne

11 days


----------



## karenrevis

26 days!!!! And it is a surprise and it is killing me not to talk about it with my kids!!!!!!


----------



## MinnieFan4ever

44 days


----------



## gilesmt

52


----------



## Carlyzmom

94!


----------



## Courtnie1811

18!!


----------



## wlg2007

78


----------



## mom2prince&princess

27!!!


----------



## samacita

234


----------



## Cindy-rella

85!


----------



## mndisneylovinmom

283!


----------



## RDM83

21


----------



## ryalluvdiz

88!!


----------



## hgeisler

221:/


----------



## CaptainBarbossa

Leaving in 3. Be at WDW in 5!


----------



## Anya22

Approximately 435......much too long!! Hoping to win the lotto so we can go immediately!


----------



## SpartanMommy

Only 688! Lol.  We have a long wait!  I am getting so excited to take DD that we just might have to make a quick trip to MK next year


----------



## messyjessy

21 and it's a surprise for our dd who will turn 5 during the trip! Got BBB booked and CRT on her bday and a ton of other character meals just for her! So excited to surprise her! It will be our first trip ever!


----------



## mystikgarden

13!!


----------



## zaz

24!!!


----------



## DisneyGal24

77 days!


----------



## Sweetncheesy

43!


----------



## mommy2_3

Our 1st trip!! I am so excited!!  i remember when we were still in the 100's! it cant come soon enough!


----------



## heartofdisney

16 days until we leave and 20 until we check into Disney!!! I can't wait!!!


----------



## mystikgarden

12!!!


----------



## EmilyJ517

36!! And 36 days until we tell the kids!! The suspense is killing me


----------



## ConvenientTruth

89 days.....oh so far, might need to pop in for a day visit....


----------



## mommy2_3

EmilyJ517 said:


> 36!! And 36 days until we tell the kids!! The suspense is killing me



we arent telling the kids till we get iowa! we are driving there first then heading down to Disney!!  the kids think we are going to iowa to visit their godmommy, when in reality we are picking her up and stopping for lunch before we head to Fl.!!


----------



## Comeundone87

99 days to go. Yea! under 100!


----------



## Misti315

19!!


----------



## FlaGrl38

3 more days! 3 more days! 3 more days!!!


----------



## refinnej

3!!!! I cannot wait to get on that plane!


----------



## DadLightyear

77 until 8 days in Walt Disney World!! Wilderness Lodge here we come!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## hymanptm

46 Days


----------



## haley julin

62 Days!


----------



## homedad

a lot, not going until august but at least this is a year were going!


----------



## Bee2u

15


----------



## Squintstk7

27


----------



## mystikgarden

Can't sleep... 10 days!


----------



## Rosenichole

Less then 100 but nothing is booked yet


----------



## Jodygirl

28 days!!! It's our youngest daughter's first trip and we are all do excited!!!


----------



## mystikgarden

7 DAYS!!


----------



## ltmoko

237 days and counting!!!!


----------



## Linas

47 days left and it cannot come soon enough after our snow day today.


----------



## MinnieLovesMickey

51 days!


----------



## GeorgiaH

50


----------



## Erinmc3

54 days


----------



## ryalluvdiz

79!


----------



## hymanptm

42 Days


----------



## Misti315

14!!


----------



## ricosuave

37


----------



## cparnpilot69

274 Days.


----------



## Julie711

184 days, but to break it up abut DH & myself are going to DL for first trip in 24 days!


----------



## growinupdisney

Woohooo 7 days


----------



## Missy13d69

24! It's getting so close!


----------



## KCFAN247

39 days!


----------



## Kristian

Only 24 days to go for you Missy....I'm so jealous   I know you guys will have a great time. As you can see, I have a while to go, but I am excited none the less. Any Disney trip is better than no Disney trip and let's face it, I get to obsess over Disney plans for the next almost 6 months


----------



## PolkadotMoose

27 days!!!! This is my first time to WDW ever.. my husband has been several times, including locations across the big pond. I am super excited and keeping this secret from my 3 kids now since AUGUST LAST YEAR is killing me! They are 22 months, 3 and 5. I feel like the biggest kid of all and am on pins and needles!!!


----------



## mystikgarden

Excited and nervous, 6 more days!!


----------



## dismom58

One day Yeah! Car is packed. Will arrive around noon tomorrow. Can't wait!!!


----------



## kittyninja

My countdown is in my signature but I had to post because we finally made it official and made reservations last night for Dec. 15-22 at Shades of Green!! Now to wait for the 180 day mark and make reservations for dinners!!


----------



## Cobern

49 days!  First family trip with our almost 3 year old and new 1 year old . I am beyond excited!


----------



## tillman4

246 days!!! So excited!!!


----------



## nickorbecca

52!


----------



## MamaSammy

115 days!


----------



## marybogue

48 days, baby!! Woooohooooo!!!


----------



## mystikgarden

5 days!!


----------



## purpledisneyprncess

We have........ 2 days!!!!


----------



## jeffp66

73 days!!!!!


----------



## mommy2_3

Still to many for me lol!!  i wish we were already there!!


----------



## mom_of_2

150 days...way too long!


----------



## schmeve

46 Days!!!


----------



## pegrad1

POR Riverside w/River View!  First Disney Family vacation! Took me forever but we are so close I can feel the MAGIC!!


----------



## mystikgarden

4 days


----------



## Gi19

12 days can't wait...


----------



## mystikgarden

2 days!!!


----------



## mystikgarden

We leave tomorrow!!!


----------



## cricket12960

17 more days!!!


----------



## Tdubswife

We have 60 days until we head to Disney for two weeks!  Staying off site since we are planning two weeks there!  So excited!


----------



## Misti315

8!!!


----------



## dizneychik

42!


----------



## disneyworlddreaming

27!!! So excited!!


----------



## mystikgarden

Take off is in 8 hrs!


----------



## sjs314

217 Days until Our first stay at the Poly !


----------



## PGHDisneyfan

We leave the 13th of April and we have sooooooo much to do!!


----------



## angelabrezovsky

7 months and 8 days!!!!! Yay! :excited:


----------



## GeorgiaH

42 days!


----------



## DisneyMagic3

20!


----------



## melifeld

105 days for us!


----------



## growinupdisney

12 hrs


----------



## TX Momof2

I have 286 days!!  I'm so glad we're less than a year now...it seems like it'll be forever, but I know it'll go by fast.


----------



## Missy13d69

18 days!


----------



## Gumbo4x4

Around 770 days, give or take a little


----------



## angelabrezovsky

241 more days!!!


----------



## mickeymommy02

173 days!


----------



## JenCin78

74 days!! Last year we had 6 months of planning, this year we started planning just 2.5 months in advance.  It seems so close but so far away at the same time!


----------



## Linas

36 Days!


----------



## cricket12960

12 more days!


----------



## ryalluvdiz

70!


----------



## schmeve

Down to 38 days!!!


----------



## chrissy walsh

Too long!!


----------



## ktrask

245...good Lord time needs to get a move on!!


----------



## Missy13d69

15!


----------



## Jenniecamp86

106! I can't wait!


----------



## tci1212

Just booked yesterday, we have  73 days!! suprising the kiddies!!


----------



## PolkadotMoose

13!!!!


----------



## nickorbecca

41 now


----------



## loreper9

13 days!! So excited


----------



## TheShea's

130 days. 

It's been 89 days since we booked and it hasn't been _that_ long of a wait. At least 2x a week the kids ask me how long until Disney.


----------



## nickorbecca

TheShea's said:
			
		

> 130 days.
> 
> It's been 89 days since we booked and it hasn't been that long of a wait. At least 2x a week the kids ask me how long until Disney.



Make a paper chain. We have one with weeks and one with days


----------



## Paradise18

We are 133 days away, so, too many.


----------



## BkrsLoveDis!

60 days!!


----------



## cricket12960

9!!!!!


----------



## heather331

3 more days !!!! Can't wait !!


----------



## Missdisney00

We leave in 11 days soooo excited!!!


----------



## Lisavince3

Wow, this thread is getting me depressed! I'm usually booking our next trip within days of coming home from a visit, but we have nothing scheduled   I'm working on it, so hopefully we will have a date soon. It's only been 2 1/2 months but I already miss it!


----------



## jewelsb

79 days til our first Disney trip!!  I'm not sure who's more excited, me or the kids!


----------



## OntarioDisneyMom

We start our drive Thursday. Packing today


----------



## trewin

Only ten 

Time to finish packing today!


----------



## memma05

21!!!


----------



## Disneymama01

117 )


----------



## cricket12960

7 days to go..Just took a peak at the weather for the week of 4/14-4/20 rain 4 of 5 days.  Hoping for lots of  pixie dust!!!


----------



## HeatherC75

27 Days to go.   The kids (daughter 12 & son 8) don't know yet but they will find out on Friday when we get a Mickey shaped pizza delivered with a letter from Mickey telling them to start counting down!!

I'm sooo excited to see thier reactions


----------



## nickorbecca

HeatherC75 said:
			
		

> 27 Days to go.   The kids (daughter 12 & son 8) don't know yet but they will find out on Friday when we get a Mickey shaped pizza delivered with a letter from Mickey telling them to start counting down!!
> 
> I'm sooo excited to see thier reactions



How are getting a mickey shaped pizza??????


----------



## bleubell

41 days for us! Can't wait!


----------



## HeatherC75

My niece works at our small town pizza place.  I asked if they could make a mickey head pizza and they are happy to to help with the surprise!!


----------



## Gleece

We're at 27 days.  My daughters (4 and almost 2) are both really excited.  Every day they both talk to us about what they want to do while we're there.


----------



## Missy13d69

*10!*


----------



## Momma2PrinceNPrinces

72


----------



## GeorgiaH

35 days for AKL
74 for ASMu!


----------



## sharlamuegge

27 days!!!


----------



## nina37

147


----------



## Missy13d69

9!


----------



## Linas

We have hit the 20s. 29 days till we leave for WDW and 31 days till we see the Mouse!!!!


----------



## angelabrezovsky

213 days! Too many haha!


----------



## 3BellesAndABeast

60 Days!  Getting so close and we are all super excited!


----------



## hsmamainva

30


----------



## tianna26

52 days


----------



## OntarioDisneyMom

1. 
Leaving tommorow at lunch


----------



## bleubell

39 days!


----------



## SFD998

8 days to go!


----------



## Suzanna1973

8 weeks today!!!!
And all paid with cash....no credit card debt!!


----------



## mommy2_3

we leave in in 43 will be there in 44 days!!


----------



## MinnieLovesMickey12

I leave this Sunday. 3 MORE DAYS!!


----------



## momofboyz3

45 Days!


----------



## dollpens

5 days !!


----------



## providince

44 until in the car for the 10 hour drive. So worth it.


----------



## mdinme

Lots


----------



## schmeve

30 Days!!


----------



## VACamm

64


----------



## amber_cntrygrl

162!


----------



## dramaticmissy

25 wohoo


----------



## Goofy'slady

64


----------



## Missy13d69

6!


----------



## TriniandBre

*240*


----------



## nvsnot

18


----------



## alc571

Tomorrow, tomorrow, I love you, tomorrow! Yay!


----------



## tantoria2

Leaving in 2 days )))))) woot woot!


----------



## Missy13d69

5!


----------



## LongLiveDisney

alc571 said:
			
		

> Tomorrow, tomorrow, I love you, tomorrow! Yay!



Wow! Lucky you! 

1234234543789127382244392 days here...


----------



## susanjf

40 and 293!


----------



## mommy2_3

still to many!  i wish we were already on our way! but we are waiting till our oldest is out for summer break.


----------



## crzyeeyoreangel

Not that I am counting or anything *cough 351 cough*


----------



## Disneymama01

110 )


----------



## woodchuck

nvsnot said:
			
		

> 18



We are 1 day behind you. . 19 more for us.   It wil be SD's 10th birthday


----------



## pixieMandy

12 days til we leave (13 til we arrive in the World, we're driving overnight). I'm beyond excited! It's all we can think about! My DH actually said today if we sleep more it will arrive sooner


----------



## loreper9

3 more days!! I'm super excited and now can't sleep  Anxiety is starting to kick in lol. I can't wait to see the excitement on my girls face..(it's a surprise)


----------



## dsnycrzy

110 going to officially start my Pretrip report today


----------



## Missy13d69

Hmmm. I have no clue.


----------



## tianna26

46


----------



## kcchief

31!


----------



## flipflops

I don't know what to do with my time!!! The only thing left on my list is getting cash!


----------



## PolkadotMoose

We leave the house tomorrow!!! Our first day at Disney will be Sunday though. Kiddos have NOOOOOO idea! I should be cleaning the house (love coming home to a sparkly house) and packing.. so excited!!!!


----------



## StuffedwFluff

Only 15 more days! I'm going crazy because I've done everything on my list. I don't know what to do with myself. Is it too early to start packing??


----------



## sgtpet

2 days


----------



## Disneymom83

We leave tomorrow morning!!!! Can't wait!!!


----------



## nickorbecca

29 days


----------



## myasma

112 Days !!!!!


----------



## mommy2_3

just over a month away now! i cant believe we are already in the 30's!!


----------



## angelabrezovsky

205 too long!!!


----------



## schmeve

24 Days!!! I CAN'T WAIT!!


----------



## Missy13d69

4 hours until we hit the road!


----------



## JenCin78

58 days!!!!  Not that we are counting or anything


----------



## 21hearts

Waaaay too many for my likeing


----------



## disneynuts777

The closer it gets the longer it seems to get there!!


----------



## sunflowerfields

We have 45 days.  I am excited, nervous and scared to death all rolled in to one!


----------



## princess19712005

23 days.. Right there with you on the excited and scared to death all rolled into one!
First time for kids, me, DH went like 35 years ago but stayed off site..  Also a surprise.. Kids won't know til we're getting them up in the wee hours to go to the airport..


----------



## Sweetncheesy

13!!!!!!


----------



## scoutmom3

44!!!!  Big family trip. There will 14 of us.


----------



## ~April~

14 days!!!


----------



## EllNat11

13!!!


----------



## rteetz

Sadly a whole year but it will definitely be worth the wait

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## DisneyMagic3

1 more day!! I'm so stressed though. This whole packing for airport travel is unfamiliar to me and that's making my body hurt. Can't wait to just be sitting on the plane so I can fully exhale.


----------



## alisha123

64 when the clock strikes midnight woop woop!!!!!


----------



## aubriee

Exactly three weeks from today!  Twenty one days, two hours, and twenty five minutes from now to be even more exact and I'll be on the plane to Disney World.


----------



## leitadisneyfan

335 long days for my family


----------



## Pseudacris

45!!!!!!

No changing of things now!


----------



## Lbachelot

Way too long! 238 days!


----------



## Kristibo42

238 for us


----------



## darrius1st

92 and counting


----------



## 21hearts

4 months + some odd days... Still too many for my liking.


----------



## Spunky946

167 until our second trip this year and our first fall trip for Halloween.


----------



## lilimay7

100 days and counting!

I can wait to go back there, we went on our wedding trip 18 years ago and now we are going back with our kids!  There were a lot of changes since our last visit, and I can't wait to be there again! 
I'm so glad to bring the children there and see the excitement in their eyes!
This will be their first time in a plane either, so they will be very happy!


----------



## redmomof4

54 Days til we leave for Chicago to my son's college graduation and 56 days til we are in WDW!!


----------



## mom25kiddos

3! And I have yet to pack a thing and have 5 kiddos to pack for and a pretty major travel day with two flights.


----------



## MellinMickey4333

Two weeks plus one sleep!!!! DH and I will be celebrating our 10th visit to WDW! Yahoo!


----------



## Disneymama01

103!!!


----------



## Suzanna1973

45 days!!!


----------



## nickorbecca

23!!!!


----------



## sayheyrenee

21 days!


----------



## GeorgiaH

21 days for us too!


----------



## EmilyJ517

Twoooooo!


----------



## schmeve

19 days!!!! I can't wait


----------



## ktak08

30 days 'till we're back in the WORLD!!


----------



## momofboyz3

34 days! POR


----------



## elyse493

105 until I move to disney world!


----------



## mommy2_3

its getting closer and closer


----------



## brhalstea

One Hundred sixty-six days away for me!


----------



## Viking Princess

14 days and counting! This is where it starts going reaaaaallllly slow.


----------



## momtoarianna

36 days for me and daughters first time and. 242 days for families first time


----------



## 2Pirates2Princesses

29 days until our 2nd family trip to WDW! We will also be spending a day at Legoland. We are so excited!


----------



## Wills Mom

12 more days!!! We booked at 286 and its gone SO fast but now its going reeeeeeeeeeeeeally sloooooooooooow!! lol


----------



## angelabrezovsky

We are on 196 days till we get to Disney World!!!!!!


----------



## GeorgiaH

16!


----------



## dramaticmissy

12!!!!!


----------



## jennylyn_b

7!!!!


----------



## lovin'fl

238 days....


----------



## SYDCOLEMOM

26 DAYS !  and it seems to be taking forever!!


----------



## schmeve

16


----------



## rjb123

I just realized today:  ONLY 35 days!!! Woot Woot!!!


----------



## StuffedwFluff

SIX!!!


----------



## aternie

six here as well.


----------



## adrimolina

I'm leaving tomorrow!! Woo hoo


----------



## dsnycrzy

Today we start double digits!!!!! 

99 DAYS


----------



## FlaNani

118 days!!!


----------



## Kari Tiggerific

46


----------



## zshellmatt

We only have 32 days!


----------



## Disneymama01

96!!!


----------



## DISNEYDORK1976

40 And I am half way packed.


----------



## I loveStitchnippyjon

39 days!!  I don't think I can wait that long, especially when DD keeps texting me crowd levels and wait times for TODAY!!


----------



## Heather1979

5


----------



## sunshinex7

215 feels like forever lol


----------



## mommy2_3

DISNEYDORK1976 said:


> 40 And I am half way packed.



i have not even started packing yet!!  i will prob. start like 5 days before we leave lol!


----------



## 267

105


----------



## Arkum

5 days!! Trying to get organized.


----------



## nickorbecca

16


----------



## Viking Princess

7 days and not packed at all....


----------



## princess19712005

12 days..


----------



## MinnieFan4ever

We leave in less than 24 hours!!!

Hard to believe this time tomorrow we will be walking around EPCOT!


----------



## Erinmc3

17 days


----------



## Rhody Red

130... Hurry up, September!


----------



## hymanptm

5 Days till AKL


----------



## mommy2_3

we leave in 23 days! very very early on the 23rd, at about 3-4am. going to load up the car the night before. hoping i can fall asleep!! i better lol! i am taking the first round of driving!


----------



## wlg2007

We leave in 33 days! Still a surprise to the kiddos! Can't wait.


----------



## ktak08

3 weeks from today and we will be back in the World!!


----------



## momofboyz3

25 days!!!!!!! Yippee


----------



## Buckimom

39 Days!!!


----------



## mikey20

10 weeks! So far yet so close!


----------



## Minnesota!

99!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Finally in double digits (booked at about 300 days out...)

We are going out to dinner to celebrate the occasion, ha ha!


----------



## schmeve

10 DAYS!!! I can't wait! This time next week ill start packing


----------



## Shastarey3000

4 days so excited


----------



## brooke789

10 days until our first visit!!!


----------



## Courtney829

145 days!!!


----------



## Disneymama01

92!!!!


----------



## dramaticmissy

6 days and packed


----------



## hsmamainva

8 days!!!


----------



## momofboyz3

24 days!!!!!!!! Yay!!!!!


----------



## Goofy'slady

43 and counting!!!


----------



## GeorgiaH

10 days!!


----------



## tball69

93 days till we check in for a 10 day 9 night stay at Pop Century


----------



## woodchuck

OMM (O My Mickey)  
We leave Saturday


----------



## mommy2_3

this time 3 weeks from now we will be in the car heading to Disney!!


----------



## Christen99

2 days until our first trip to WDW! Lots of errands to run today, put a stop on mail service, buy stamps, pick up prescriptions, etc. The kids are jacked!


----------



## DianaPrince

16 days to go!!


----------



## mommy2_3

We leave in 20 days! Sitting at the shop with my car getting it looked over now. 
Still lots to do!


----------



## princess19712005

7.5 days


----------



## gskywalker

too many(sept 23).  Can someone please stick me in their suitcase???


----------



## KGNOLA

15 more days!!!


----------



## katielafave

Way too many! 154!!


----------



## Mariep26

5 days!!! Wahoo!

Just realized that my signature isn't updated. We are going to see a family friend who is a CM and she is staying with us so we have the awesome discount. We planned this trip about two weeks ago!


----------



## jroof13

43 days!!! Not soon enough!!


----------



## wlg2007

30 days!


----------



## stmize

202 long days


----------



## crzyeeyoreangel

301


----------



## Cobern

9 finally in the single digits


----------



## Tdubswife

27 days!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## starbound25

147!!!!


----------



## 267

100 days!!!


----------



## dadtorhysandcarys

56 days until school is out and disney begins!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## ariellover84

15 more days until my family's first vacation!!!


----------



## utkscvol1

118 very long days


----------



## Erinmc3

12 more days.  Trying hard to not tell DS as we are keeping it a surprise


----------



## momofboyz3

*****21 days!!!!!! POR****** can't believe !!!!!!!


----------



## Disneymama01

89 ))


----------



## BraythansMom

31 now!! Eeek!! I would be packing already if it weren't for DH LOL!! He thinks I'm insane!


----------



## BraythansMom

Erinmc3 said:


> 12 more days.  Trying hard to not tell DS as we are keeping it a surprise



Oh that must be tough to do lol! Almost there though, his surprised face will be totally worth it!!


----------



## TriniandBre

*217*


----------



## tianna26

27


----------



## dizneychik

6!!!!!!

So excited that the time is almost here! We are busy packing today!


----------



## ShellyMouse

*** 1 **** !!!!!! Yippee yahoo!!!! 

Tomorrow night we will be having dinner with  chef mickey and the gang!!


----------



## dramaticmissy

3


----------



## Lita

18!!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## TheShea's

We've broken through to double digits...99! Considering we were 220 days out when we booked this doesn't seem too bad now. 180 for ADRs came pretty quickly then the 1/2 way point seems like just the other day.


----------



## schmeve

5!!


----------



## Rikkilee

Too long! Over 356 days!


----------



## 2Pirates2Princesses

14!!!


----------



## gaunce78

6 months & 21 days 8


----------



## danabalana

290.......so far away


----------



## princess19712005

O. M. G. .... 4!!!!


----------



## Fjobe

I can't believe we only have 18 days!


----------



## tngal

19 days!! I know the ticker says 20 but we've changed our plans!


----------



## lovegrumpy

From what my sons count down app we have two months two weeks and two days.


----------



## mommy2_3

Tomorrow we will be 2 weeks out! 2 weeks till w are in the car driving to Disney! Omg I'm so freaking excited!


----------



## GeorgiaH

3 more days...


----------



## wlg2007

25 days


----------



## gskywalker

just booked this morning for free meal deal, 137 days to go.... gonna be tough to make it that long, at least we can be distracted with our myrtle beach countdown of 17 days.


----------



## jenn-n-okla

Too long to pack but close enough to be super excited


----------



## Svhadden

112 very loooooong days!


----------



## nickorbecca

5 days?!!


----------



## gingerbcop

16 days until 25th Anniversary celebration at Disney World staying in the Boardwalk Villas for the first time...can't wait8


----------



## momtoarianna

19 days


----------



## daisy_77

138 days!! 

When I started this countdown, I had well over 500 days.


----------



## amber_cntrygrl

133 days!!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## hawkeyesparks

36 days


----------



## Nancy F

Too many! Just got back and don't go again till Dec.
Nancy


----------



## princess19712005

Omg- our flight leaves at 8:05 in the morning and the kids still don't know yet! <freaking out>


----------



## minniemommy0513

14 days until our Disney family vacation!!!


----------



## mommy2AbIzEli

3 weeks!!!!


----------



## zshellmatt

19 Days!!!! This is our 1st trip and 1st ever family vacation and we are super excited. We will be spending two weeks going to Disney and Universal Studios and another week at Siesta Key Beach


----------



## Cobern

zshellmatt said:


> 19 Days!!!! This is our 1st trip and 1st ever family vacation and we are super excited. We will be spending two weeks going to Disney and Universal Studios and another week at Siesta Key Beach



Siesta is awesome!  That is where I am from . I loves going there when I was younger


----------



## mommy2_3

just packed half of our things today. will pack our clothes in 8 days! we leave in in 12 days!!


----------



## pooh'smate

136 days!!!! So excited, my daughter has no idea and she asks almost every single day when we are going back to Disney.


----------



## smallblackstars

190 days!!! That's 190 days more of DH having to put up with 'I want to go my holiday now!!!' from me, heehee!


----------



## Fjobe

We will be at MK 14 days from today!!  I can't wait!


----------



## stmize

130 and 195


----------



## tianna26

23


----------



## drinkme

26 more days. I still have some planning to do. But I have plane tix, park tix, & room reservations done so I'm doing good!


----------



## disneynuts777

Getting closer


----------



## Cynt

7 and I have a cold. Sneezed all day yesterday and today I feel terrible. 

Going to the doctor Monday if I don't feel better.


----------



## mommy2_3

Cynt said:


> 7 and I have a cold. Sneezed all day yesterday and today I feel terrible.
> 
> Going to the doctor Monday if I don't feel better.



oh no! hope you feel better fast! all 4 of my kids are sick.


----------



## evabraniff

It's been 4 days since our last trip ended. :-( but were planning our 3rd trip for sept 2014. Only 16 more months.. Eeehhhhh


----------



## aLLpInK

Twenty days!!!!


----------



## GeorgiaH

Tomorrow!!!


----------



## wlg2007

22 Days!!! Its getting there. Its getting there!


----------



## gingerbcop

2 weeks!!!!!


----------



## Cobern

Tomorrow!!!


----------



## SCDisneyMom

29 days. 

This will be our last trip with only 1 child. Next time we go, we'll be a family of 4.


----------



## stmize

129 for adults only.


----------



## Nathansmommy

293! First trip with our son


----------



## GeorgiaH

Leaving for the airport in about 1 hour! AKL here we come!!!


----------



## noahdove

We will be there in 87 days!!! And I know that we can't wait


----------



## 2ndStarr

In 24 hours we'll be landing at MCO!


----------



## mommy2_3

We are almost in the single digits! 10 days till we leave 11 days till we are in Disney!


----------



## pooh'smate

134 days!!!!


----------



## TheShea's

92 - 3 Months from today!


----------



## luvmy2babies

17 until we leave home, 18 until we check in at Pop Century Resort! 



The children don't even know the dates, plus my daughter still thinks I'm trying to make up my mind between Disney World and a week at the beach.


----------



## kcchief

5!!! Going to be a long 5 days. Cant wait!!


----------



## nickorbecca

we leave Thursday!


----------



## AlecWallace

511 days until our vacation. First family vacation and it will be the first time for my wife and daughter to see Disney World.


----------



## gskywalker

pooh'smate said:


> 134 days!!!!



u're one day more than us, apparently we will enjoying Disney together at the same time.... along with 50,000 other people, lol


----------



## haley julin

6 days!!!!!!


----------



## bentopher

36 hours!!!!

Can't wait!!!!


----------



## AnnaNonamus

159 days


----------



## bleubell

Seven days! Can't believe how quickly it's coming... My anxiety is kicking into full gear now!


----------



## Z28KatCar

64 days


----------



## RMColosimo

Just a month and a day...


----------



## 2Pirates2Princesses

7 days!


----------



## KristenFNJ

4 Days until we surprise our 3 boys!  I packed 95% of our clothes, a lot of the toiletries and most of the extra stuff (pool towels, water spritzers, etc...) yesterday while everyone was in school.

I'm now starting to Freak.  Out.  We've been planning this surprise for a year and a half, I cannot believe it's just about here!!!


----------



## CupcakeKelly

200 days. We are in the 100's tomorrow.


----------



## disneynuts777

59
Now if I could just get the online check in to work I would be a happy camper


----------



## angelabrezovsky

180 days!!!


----------



## Mrs. Ciz

16 days for Walt Disney World & 48 days for Disneyland Resort!!!


----------



## stmize

127 and 192


----------



## ME Mouse

55 days!! Can't wait!


----------



## 267

Was 90 day but rebooked and now 74 days!!!


----------



## tianna26

17


----------



## mommy2_3

This time (3am) 8 days from now we will start our very long drive to Disney world! I can't believe we were basically 1 week away!


----------



## 2005michelle83

539 

Oh my, this is gonna suck!!


----------



## Rhody Red

115 and counting!


----------



## uccats97

41!!


----------



## hawkeyesparks

32


----------



## ktak08

*7 more days!!*


----------



## pooh'smate

131 days


----------



## Pseudacris

18 more days! We're in the teens!!!


----------



## 2Pirates2Princesses

5!


----------



## gskywalker

2005michelle83 said:


> 539
> 
> Oh my, this is gonna suck!!



oh man that would kill me, shoot me now.  We had planned to do Disney every year and a half, but so far we haven't made it past 12 months.... free dining was partly the reason, but also it kills us to wait the 12 months let alone longer.  Hopefully this year is enough and fills our Disney fix for a while, 14 days this year.  It cost $250 a day for our 7 for park, hotel and food(during the 2nd week) so we decided, better to stay longer than do 2 separate trips.  Seriously why is Disney so addicting, its not the rides, there are way better rides out there.... but there is some Disney magic, dreams come true.


----------



## Erinmc3

We are leaving tomorrow.  TOMORROW!!!  So excited!!  Plus...we are surprising DS with this trip tomorrow morning .  Finally I can tell!!


----------



## wlg2007

We are finally in the teens! 17 more days & its still a surprise! whoooohooooo


----------



## 2005michelle83

gskywalker said:


> oh man that would kill me, shoot me now.  We had planned to do Disney every year and a half, but so far we haven't made it past 12 months.... free dining was partly the reason, but also it kills us to wait the 12 months let alone longer.  Hopefully this year is enough and fills our Disney fix for a while, 14 days this year.  It cost $250 a day for our 7 for park, hotel and food(during the 2nd week) so we decided, better to stay longer than do 2 separate trips.  Seriously why is Disney so addicting, its not the rides, there are way better rides out there.... but there is some Disney magic, dreams come true.



It is definitely going to kill me too! We are from uk and planning on coming over for a fortnight next November. Only reason we have booked so far in advance is because disney ran a deal, 35% off deluxe hotels, free dining and $200 free spending money. Worked out to be half the price of going this year, based on a budget hotel. Not that I mind the budget ones at all, we stayed at pop century for our honeymoon and has no complaints. 

Time for me to get saving! Plus,  I've already knocked a couple of days off that number already!

Very jealous of everyone who is going soon .   We had told our ds who is 2, on the basis that he will forget and we can surprise him next year! Lol


----------



## stmize

123 til adults only free dining spur of the moment trip. 188 til the first bracken/Mize Wdw trip together.


----------



## Gitts2008

80

Just the thought of 80 days makes me smile.


----------



## Freesia123

59!


----------



## disd55

93! BLAHHH. This summer will rush by oh god.


----------



## 2Pirates2Princesses

3 more days! 


We are pretty much all packed but have a crazy busy weekend with my kids' soccer, baseball, and dance; and we also have hair appointments for me and the girls and haircuts for DH and the boys     But in a few days our magical vacation will begin!


----------



## CatesRDisneyFans

We are at the one month mark!!!


----------



## cmdg

23 days until our DS (2.5) first trip


----------



## utkscvol1

104--waiting for the double digits..........


----------



## mom_of_2

Just hit double digits a few days ago...it was very exciting! 97 days to go!


----------



## ConvenientTruth

29 days....a very long 29 days...


----------



## SYDCOLEMOM

3 more days !  We have managed to keep in a secret from our DD9. She spent the weekend with grandma so I could clean and pack. Im soooo tired right now but its all going to be worthwhile. She has half day of school Tuesday and we are planning on telling her when she comes home. I cant wait ! She is going to freak !!


----------



## The6Mousketeers

119.


----------



## Goofy'slady

25 more days til our mummy and daughters trip!


----------



## tcherjen

Way too long!!!  We are going in March of next year.     However, I am trying to talk DH into going in October for MNSSHP.    We will see.


----------



## gskywalker

2005michelle83 said:


> It is definitely going to kill me too! We are from uk and planning on coming over for a fortnight next November. Only reason we have booked so far in advance is because disney ran a deal, 35% off deluxe hotels, free dining and $200 free spending money. Worked out to be half the price of going this year, based on a budget hotel. Not that I mind the budget ones at all, we stayed at pop century for our honeymoon and has no complaints.
> 
> Time for me to get saving! Plus,  I've already knocked a couple of days off that number already!
> 
> Very jealous of everyone who is going soon .   We had told our ds who is 2, on the basis that he will forget and we can surprise him next year! Lol



wow now that is a deal, I would book a couple of years in advance for that deal too!!!!


----------



## kc2kl115

3 more days!


----------



## Devilsangel7681

138 days, but who's counting?


----------



## mommy2_3

We leave Thursday!


----------



## GeorgiaH

Just got back 2 days ago.
Next trip 32 days Girls Trip


----------



## alhurricane

8 days for us!!


----------



## bleubell

Heading to a local hotel this afternoon and flying to Orlando tomorrow morning! Woohoo!


----------



## Dsnyfireman

bleubell said:


> Heading to a local hotel this afternoon and flying to Orlando tomorrow morning! Woohoo!



I love to read these kind of post!!! I don't know why, it's not like I'm am leaving tomorrow! But when I read that so and so is leaving in a day or two I get excited!!! I remember how I feel when I'm a day out from our trips, and all the last minute check lists. How disney is the only thought you can keep in Your head! I hope all of you leaving soon know that you carry with you the thoughts and dreams of all of us left behind!!LOL!! So have a great trip!!!


----------



## stmize

121 til Wdw and 186 til Wdw/dream cruise/Wdw


----------



## MommytoaPrince

4 days until our sons surprise birthday/K5 graduation vacation!


----------



## SYDCOLEMOM

2 MORE DAYS !! We finally surprised my DD9 yesterday with the news !  She is beyond excited to be spending 11 nights @ WDW.


----------



## mommy2_3

We leave in 17 hours for the 27+ hr drive to Florida! Someone pinch me!


----------



## mommy2_3

And our kids still don't know! We are telling them today when my son gets out of school.


----------



## wlg2007

12 days. Sadly we caved yesterday and told our dd and ds. They are super excited!


----------



## 68earlybay

only 522 days


----------



## rbkemp40

T minus 5 DAYS!!!!!!!


----------



## disneygrl704

465 long days!


----------



## Suzanna1973

14 days!!! Oh yeah!!! So excited! Just two little weeks and we will be at WDW!!!


----------



## kpitarresi

Suzanna1973 said:


> 14 days!!! Oh yeah!!! So excited! Just two little weeks and we will be at WDW!!!



I right there with ya!!!


----------



## providince

5 days until in the park.


----------



## pooh'smate

125 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mommy2_3

Told the kids and they freaked out! Everyone is asleep but I can't sleep. Supposed to be on the road in 2 hrs. Omg! I am so freaking excited!


----------



## GeorgiaH

28


----------



## welovemike

..52..


----------



## rshepherd

198


----------



## wlg2007

11 days. Almost down to single digits


----------



## daisy_77

125 long days away ..


----------



## mommy2_3

On ths road now! Been driving 13 hrs already! We are in Illinois now. Picked up my bf from Iowa. Should arrive at the hotel around check in time tomorrow!


----------



## acm97

55!! It will be here before I know it!


----------



## stmize

118 and 183


----------



## Momma2PrinceNPrinces

We hit the dusty trail in 26 days  But technically it's 27 days till we are actually in Orlando


----------



## visitingapril09

3!!!


----------



## Buckimom

16!!!


----------



## redmomof4

21 Days!!


----------



## dsnycrzy

72 days as of 1hour ago


----------



## TXdisney

58 Days


----------



## Tdubswife

7 days!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## momofEAP

Finally down to double digits!!

99 days!!!


----------



## DisneyCrazyMomof2

88 Days to go !


----------



## Lady V

29 !!!


----------



## sweetie1996

5!!!!!!!!


----------



## stmize

116 and 181


----------



## littlemermaidariel12

12 days!!!!


----------



## wlg2007

Single digits!!! 9 days!


----------



## dd53

24!!!


----------



## JIA333

We leave on Wednesday! Can't wait!


----------



## ChickyRootie

100!!!!  WOOT!


----------



## Suzanna1973

10 more sleeps!!!


----------



## wlg2007

8 days . only 8 days!


----------



## tianna26

One week


----------



## emilyltd

We leave Friday!


----------



## BeveMom

YAY!!!  EIGHT DAYS!!!!!  We had to reschedule after DS6 fell and broke his jaw in March - I've wrapped him in bubble wrap since then because I didn't want him to miss his chance again.


----------



## accarson

46 days!!!


----------



## sweetie1996

4 more days!!


----------



## ryalluvdiz

15!


----------



## goingtowdwwithkiddos

54


----------



## LauraJean

140!


----------



## daisy_77

121


----------



## pinkfairyy2180

79 days and is our first trip and our first time going to Disney


----------



## DisneyCrazyMomof2

85 long days


----------



## wlg2007

7 days  we are leaving at 4am Monday morning


----------



## sweetie1996

Only 3!


----------



## mommy2AbIzEli

4!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GeorgiaH

24


----------



## Comeundone87

28


----------



## hawkeyesparks

17 days


----------



## dsnycrzy

68!!!!


----------



## gummi

32 days for us!


----------



## redmomof4

But we leave town in 16. We drive to Chicago from southern MN on Friday the 14th. My oldest baby graduates from college on Saturday and we fly out to Disney on Sunday! Can't wait!


----------



## redmomof4

hawkeyesparks said:


> 17 days


 We will be there at the same time! Why the name Hawkeye sparks? Iowa Fan?


----------



## scoutmom3

We leave Saturday!  Can't wait.  There will be 14 of us.


----------



## kimnvbva

3weeks from today!!!  Can't wait!!  I can already taste the dole whips!


----------



## daisy_77

119!


----------



## klmorg

162


----------



## Pseudacris

4 days until we are in the parks!!! And only 3 until we arrive in Orlando!


----------



## claypje

We're finally on the weather.com 10 day forecast!  Only 10 days to go!!!


----------



## wlg2007

4 days!!! In 4 days we will be at Disney!


----------



## Pseudacris

wlg2007 said:


> 4 days!!! In 4 days we will be at Disney!



We'll be there at the same time!


----------



## wlg2007

Pseudacris said:


> We'll be there at the same time!






Awesome ! I hope you guys have a great time !


----------



## tillman4

180!!! ADR day- got everything we wanted!!!!


----------



## ZJRClutter

121 days!  My 3 year olds first trip.  She will turn 4 while we are there.  my second trip but first in 17 years!  I might be more excited then she is - Only because I know what to look forward to and she has no idea what is coming!


----------



## SheriffWoodyHowdy

79 Days!! My daughter and husbands first trip, my second 21 years later. We can not wait!


----------



## stmize

115 and 178


----------



## Tdubswife

1!


----------



## wlg2007

3 days


----------



## sweetie1996

On the road now, will be there tomorrow!!!


----------



## Suzanna1973

Just 4 more days!!!


----------



## ryalluvdiz

11!!!!!!


----------



## pooh'smate

115 more days!!!!!​


----------



## SnowWhite607

Roughly 270


----------



## oneprincessjo

234 till we begin the drive down and 236 days until we arrive... But I am counting the drive only, anything to shave off a couple days. LOL


----------



## baloo2000

81!


----------



## kdavis823

69 Days!


----------



## JStiffler

110!!


----------



## wlg2007

2 more days


----------



## christineangel

245. Sigh


----------



## mom of 3 blondes

78 days and still haven't booked flights!!!! Getting kind of nervous!!! But so excited!!!!


----------



## wlg2007

We leave georgia at 4 am !!


----------



## oneprincessjo

wlg2007 said:


> We leave georgia at 4 am !!



Ahhhh!!! So jealous!!! We drive from PA and we always stop for the night in Kingsland, Georgia before we make the final trek to Disney


----------



## stmize

105 til cbr and Halloween party. Kid free meaning adults are the kids unchaperoned then 172 til a family group of 10 arrive at Okw for a couple of days prior to going on the dream. Then once we disembark the dream back to Okw for thanksgiving.


----------



## GeorgiaH

16


----------



## RileysMom07

67


----------



## nfrank

45!!!


----------



## BigDaddyWill

2!!!


----------



## quagmire0

3!


----------



## FrugalFashionista

340


----------



## uccats97

15!


----------



## wishing4PA

Still too many! 

Hold on, brb after I add...
....................ok..............I'm back

40 days and 40 nights.  
Sounds ominous!


----------



## mrsmomo

109.... feels so far away n yet still so exciting.


----------



## Julie711

107!!


----------



## Eeyore4lyf91

180... getting there!!


----------



## elmo03

48 days until our cruise with Mickey to the Med!  
Can't wait!


----------



## Couchy

23 and I simply can't wait


----------



## dsnycrzy

55 days but my kids still think its 57 days I just love surprises


----------



## DisneyBoundYrly

We'll be there 8/4 so not TOO long but long enough!! Check out my ticker... Can't Wait!!!!


----------



## PGHDisneyfan

318


----------



## missx0xdelaney

26! And we've only been home for our last one for 7!


----------



## Disneylifeforme

One month 26 days


----------



## Disneylifeforme

DisneyBoundYrly said:


> We'll be there 8/4 so not TOO long but long enough!! Check out my ticker... Can't Wait!!!!



That's are arrival day


----------



## Disneymama01

54 days for us Girls think 56 we added two days to the start. We are there the 2nd of August till the 12th staying at AoA. We can't wait.


----------



## pgumiela

96 days until we leave, 97 days until we check in.  Can't wait!!!!  Is it too early to get the suitcases out ?  already cleaned out and organized the Disney tote... I need something Disney to do.


----------



## Goofy'slady

Despite what my ticker says we have just five more days til my first trip with my daughters as a single mum. Truth be told I'm both excited and nervous. While my ex and I have been separated for over three years and officially divorced for over a year this is the first major trip I've taken alone. 

However, I resolved to make this the best Disney trip they've ever been on.


----------



## dd53

Doing the single digit dance today---just 9 days left!!!! It's getting harder and harder to keep it a surprise for the kids!


----------



## pooh'smate

107 days!!!


----------



## Magic2000

96 more days for us!!!!


----------



## TheShea's

64!!!


----------



## 3mama3

83! Can't wait


----------



## Couchy

20... hurry up already


----------



## pooh'smate

106 days!!!


----------



## cleverclovers

6 days! Can't wait!!!


----------



## caselaw3

danicaca said:


> 239 days! I just realized that my ticker now starts with 7 months. Does not seem like that long ago that it was 9 months! Just booked our flights today, booking our MYW package later this month!



where do you get the tickers?

thanks


----------



## RMColosimo

Very soon, only 4 days until we are there.  Only 2 days until we leave.


----------



## RMColosimo

caselaw3 said:


> where do you get the tickers?
> 
> thanks



http://www.myvacationcountdown.com/main.php

That is where I got mine.  Very easy to set-up and use.


----------



## Comeundone87

15 Days!!!!!!! I think these next 2 weeks and 1 day are going to fly by.


----------



## GeorgiaH

9


----------



## RVinMomma

165


----------



## hawkeyesparks

4 DAYS!!!


----------



## mommy2_3

Way way way to many!


----------



## wishing4PA

hawkeyesparks said:


> 4 DAYS!!!


I'm so jeal...........
Wait!  What are you doing on the DIS?  Get packing!

I think we're down to 33?  The 33 longest days of the year.


----------



## uccats97

9


----------



## DisneyCrazyMomof2

61 more days


----------



## karatemom2

50 days!!!


----------



## snorris2

163 days!


----------



## trara1375

Too too many...but it's going by quicker than I expected...been a busy summer already.  I think we are still over 10 months.


----------



## RVinMomma

155


----------



## scnrc00

163 days until our 1st trip!


----------



## Disneymama01

42!!!


----------



## Comeundone87

5


----------



## Maggie at the Fort

111


----------



## Julie711

90 & so excited to try WL for first time!


----------



## stmize

154


----------



## Jennybump

148!  We revealed the trip and gave the kids the countdown chain yesterday on ds's birthday.  Now the real planning begins!


----------



## AMT826

85!!!! When I started planning this trip out was around 240 so I feel so close now.  I'm sooooo excited!!


----------



## kajs22

53!!!!


----------



## Disneymama01

40!!! Yay!


----------



## molliewalks

43!! Can I pack yet?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## AJRitz

89 until Universal. 92 Until Walt Disney World.


----------



## Sparkly

232 days still


----------



## smak1026

216 days to go


----------



## Mmk1997

25 days until we leave for our road trip to California.  

An overnight stop in Redding, then the next night we'll be in the park


----------



## donac

59We just booked a  trip with free dinning for the end of Aug.  

No one knows just dh and I.  We are celebrating dh's retirement and our 35th wedding anniversary.


----------



## Spunky946

99.  Double digit day.


----------



## emilyindisney

244, I believe! Can't wait to break 200!


----------



## Disneymama01

37 ))


----------



## stmize

82 days to disneys Hilton head  84 to Wdw


----------



## Crazie4daMouse

87 days until WDW!!  SOOOO excited!  I get this way every time!  I've already started my necessities tub!


----------



## daisy_77

90!!


----------



## darnheather

Just checked today and it's 80!  How did that happen?


----------



## Ivonne

38!!!!!!!!!! Can't wait


----------



## Disneymama01

Omg 36!!! I am so excited!


----------



## pinkfairyy2180

48 days


----------



## 3DisneyGals&1Grumpy

Single Digits ......7 days


----------



## canadiangirl123

Crazie4daMouse said:


> 87 days until WDW!!  SOOOO excited!  I get this way every time!  I've already started my necessities tub!



I've started too and I have way more days. 

179 days


----------



## mndisneylovinmom

140!!


----------



## Disneymama01

35!!


----------



## davale4

41


----------



## disneysmyhappyplace

48!!!!  It is getting closer


----------



## Crazie4daMouse

85!!!


----------



## stmize

80 to hhi and 82 to Wdw


----------



## utkscvol1

62


----------



## stmize

79 to hhi. 81 to Wdw and 146 to Wdw


----------



## melanell

815!


----------



## capegirl

19 Finally made it to the teens!!!!


----------



## bankgirl05

I was just doing some checking on my Dining reservations, and realized that I have 80 days!!!!   I am so excited. 

We are only 1 full week into summer vacation and my kids are driving me nuts already, not to mentionDH has already worked 60 hrs this week, and will probably continue to pull 50-60 hr weeks most of the summer the way things are going!!!  We are going to need this vacation come September!!!


----------



## PizzaFryGirl

Hmmm . . . . 49 days and I feel like I am so behind in planning this trip, I need to get it together ASAP!


----------



## Disneymama01

33 days!!


----------



## theelfqueen

159


----------



## noahdove

39 !!!!!!! Yahooooo I can't wait...


----------



## dsnycrzy

35 days!


----------



## DebbieDisneyFan

Leaving for the Yacht Club in 4 days, soooo excited

Movies:2007, Port Orleans FQ 2008, AK Lodge 2009, AK Lodge 2010, Disney Fantasy 2012.

Anyone else going in July/13??


----------



## DisneyAmour

Exactly 46 days from today! Soooooooo excited!


----------



## stmize

75


----------



## mikey20

7 days!!!!


----------



## daisy_77

84 days!


----------



## Sgt Mickey

24 days


----------



## disneynuts777

Single digits!!!!
Going to be the longest week ever:dance3


----------



## wishing4PA

disneynuts777 said:


> Single digits!!!!
> Going to be the longest week ever:dance3



Nice!  I still have to use more than all my fingers to count mine.


----------



## Crazie4daMouse

80!!!!


----------



## JennaWest

Can't get here quick enough! We are staying at the beach 4 days before Disney too.


----------



## aawildcat

90 days tomorow and I am running the Twilight Zone Tower of Terror 10 miler (1st disney race). woohoo


----------



## PizzaFryGirl

46 days!!!


----------



## Disneymama01

29!!!


----------



## Snickals

...too many  (no 'set date yet - just rough estimate and it's too far away for my liking)


----------



## angelabrezovsky

Still 127!!! Come on November hurry up


----------



## Mel8778

1 day!  It's only a long weekend but still excited!


----------



## oneprincessjo

Now I am at 201 days!!! It seems like yesterday that I was at the 300 mark, can't believe how quickly time is going!!! Still too many days, I'm ready to be in the double digits!!


----------



## daisy_77

82 days


----------



## DisneyCrazyMomof2

47!!!!!


----------



## stmize

73 hhi. 75 to Wdw  then 140 to Wdw


----------



## went503

59 days!!! Cant wait.


----------



## dsnycrzy

11 days today!!!! My DD10 & I did the take out the luggage dance today!! Packing time!!!!


----------



## Dani C

Less than 12 hours


----------



## RileysMom07

17 days! It's getting hard to focus at work. I am like a little kid.


----------



## disneynuts777

It is all over
We just got back.


----------



## disneygrl704

418 days  seems so far away


----------



## melglnh2o

100 days until my first visit!


----------



## dsnycrzy

8 days! Didn't pack a stitch because I'm still trying to get this Algebra class done!! This weekend I'll get everything together!!


----------



## oneprincessjo

Made it to the 179 day mark today!!! I remember when it was over 300!!


----------



## Julie711

Down to 55 days!!!


----------



## BooCar3126

89 and counting!


----------



## nina37

39 )


----------



## BoyMom81

51!


----------



## JaimeA

120  it can't come fast enough,  I really need my fix.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Mikeypro

39!  Can't wait!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## TeresaMc

10


----------



## theelfqueen

133!


----------



## bombon

54!!!


----------



## Funfire240

1


----------



## Julie711

Funfire240 said:


> 1



Jealous..!!!


----------



## DaisyLynn

75!


----------



## DisneyCrazyMomof2

25!


----------



## dvczerfs

4 trips in 8 months!!!  2 down......2 to go!!!!

47!!!!

143!!!!


----------



## hcruz496

11!!!!!!!


----------



## PrincessPatti

21!!!!


----------



## baloo2000

25!!!


----------



## ADisneyQueen

9 days and I need to get packing!


----------



## pinkfairyy2180

16 days I'm soo happy


----------



## bennifer

49!!!


----------



## stmize

50

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## RebeccaUC

2 !!!! Yeah!


----------



## DisneyAmour

21


----------



## Bee2u

RebeccaUC said:


> 2 !!!! Yeah!



I'm jealous! I have 52.


----------



## momto3gr8boys

20!!!!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## disneysmyhappyplace

16 days and counting!!!!!


----------



## TeresaMc

7


----------



## noahdove

I am down to 9 days and 21 hours!!!! I can't wait


----------



## jacksmom

2  I started packing yesterday and am doing last minute errands today!


----------



## TheShea's

15


----------



## pinkfairyy2180

TheShea's said:
			
		

> 15



Me too in 15 DAYS MORE  IM STAYING IN POFQ


----------



## dsnycrzy

4 days & just started putting things in the suitcases 1 hour ago! Taking summer classes caused this trip to sneak up on me! I'm so busy trying to slow down homework deadlines but in actuality that speeds them up. In turn it sped up my trip day so I'll be ready to relax!


----------



## stmize

Dh and I will be there in 50 days.


----------



## alexgsmom

We will be there in 53 days :0)


----------



## snorris2

123 more days!!!


----------



## amber_cntrygrl

50 DAYS!!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## luckyw80

74 days!!!


----------



## tiffaneeee

3!!!!!


----------



## Cars2006

The kids dont know yet.  And its getting so hard to keep the secret.  They keep looking over my shoulder and asking why I am looking at Disney stuff.  We are going to show up at the airport and say surprise.  We have driven the last couple of years so they are going to be thrilled to fly.  Also my sister and her daughter are coming along.  Disney Here We Come.


----------



## disney631

30 days left and I can't wait!!  I think I'm more excited than the girls...lol


----------



## MrsDe2008

See ticker! This is like our hundredth time going, but I get excited like it's our 1st! I'm super excited about bringing my munchkin...she hasn't been since she turned 1, but now that she is almost 3, I think she will have a blast.


----------



## married2mm

MrsDe2008 said:


> See ticker! This is like our hundredth time going, but I get excited like it's our 1st! I'm super excited about bringing my munchkin...she has been since she turned 1, but now that she is almost 3, I think she will have a blast.



I bet she will.



We go in 6 days,super excited now it's less than a week.


----------



## hanksgirl

487 days until disney for us!! This will be the first time for our family!! We can't wait!!


----------



## Magic2000

6 weeks from today, DH & I, along with our 2 yr old granddaughter, will be flying out to Disney.  DD & DSIL are driving up, and will arrive the next morning!

We can't wait!!!


----------



## dsnycrzy

I can not believe we will be boarding the train tomorrow!!!!


----------



## tiffaneeee

2!!!!!!!!


----------



## danabalana

203 days, but I can't wait to stay at the Contemporary!!!


----------



## plainoldt

28 days and counting


----------



## cpetersen

77 days!!


----------



## seamomma

ONE! One day away! YAY!!!! I don't know what to do with myself In so ecstatic!


----------



## kajs22

12 days!!!!!!!


----------



## msd1776

66 days


----------



## trara1375

9 grueling long months...hoping it goes much faster once we're back to school, football, hockey...really thinking hockey will help out, as the season ends just before our trip, and it's a long, busy season.


----------



## tiffaneeee

1!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Patience

42 days!!!


----------



## Patience

Cars2006 said:


> The kids don&#146;t know yet.  And it&#146;s getting so hard to keep the secret.  They keep looking over my shoulder and asking why I am looking at Disney stuff.  We are going to show up at the airport and say surprise.  We have driven the last couple of years so they are going to be thrilled to fly.  Also my sister and her daughter are coming along.  Disney Here We Come.



My daughter knows we are going to Disney World but she has no idea we are flying this time instead of driving. We plan to do the same thing as you. Put the luggage in the car but then drive to the airport. She 'll be thrilled about the airplane and about not having to be strapped in a booster seat in the car for the loooooong ride which she dreads!


----------



## SheriffWoodyHowdy

14 days!!!


----------



## Figee17

2!!!!!!!


----------



## paul_toria96

365  been waiting so long to say that


----------



## pinkfairyy2180

9


----------



## mndisneylovinmom

98!! Getting excited!!


----------



## xmansmom13

19 days....woohooo


----------



## mmwelch

Leaving Wednesday will be there Friday!!!


----------



## TheShea's

8.  can't wait


----------



## pinkfairyy2180

TheShea's said:


> 8.  can't wait



Me too 8 more days


----------



## judypriv

177!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## disney631

26 daysss!!!


----------



## Crazie4daMouse

46!!!


----------



## utkscvol1

First day of school here! 24 days to go! It's gonna start flying by- I hope!


----------



## KerriL

7!


----------



## PinkiexLi

16!!!!!


----------



## TheShea's

5!!!!!!


----------



## pinkfairyy2180

3 day


----------



## delgrec

3 days!!!!


----------



## pinkfairyy2180

delgrec said:
			
		

> 3 days!!!!



Me too


----------



## joeswife1109

Leaving for the plane in less than 3 hours! Will be in Disney by 9 pm tonight!!!!!


----------



## stmize

37 to HHi and 39 til cbr


----------



## my2lovedisney

27!!!! :d


----------



## utkscvol1

19!!!! Officially in the teens!!!! Next stop- single digits!!!!


----------



## sunshyne51404

We have 37 days!!!!!!!!!!  I canno wait. Taking DS for 4th birthday!  My 36th as well


----------



## DisneyCrazyMomof2

10 days


----------



## awahllm

5 more days!!!


----------



## amber_cntrygrl

40 days!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## solstice621

5 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


(Not that I'm excited or anything)


----------



## Flynnismine

69 today, which is 68 to many


----------



## Disneychica18

93 long days.


----------



## misca

20 more days!


----------



## 3mama3

20 more days for me too!!


----------



## TheShea's

1!. Leave today for overnight stay at Logan hotel then early departure tomorrow morning. We'll enjoy a nice dinner in the North End to celebrate the official start of vacation!!!


----------



## disneysmyhappyplace

2 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Can you tell I am excited!!!!'


----------



## PinkiexLi

13 more to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luvmy3

14 days


----------



## delgrec

18 hours!


----------



## pinkfairyy2180

15 hours lol


----------



## texasroni75

30 days till we start the drive there.  32 till check-in!


----------



## DisneyAmour

2 days! Wood hooooo!


----------



## WIDisneyFan

Been back from Disney for almost 3 weeks and already working on planning the next trip so count as planned is 355 days.


----------



## tadamom

98 Days!!!


----------



## stmize

32 to HHi and 34 to Wdw


----------



## xdanielleax

18 days until we check in at CBR!!!


----------



## navywifetill2002

23!  It is going so slooooow now!


----------



## awahllm

Leaving today in a few short hours I will be on the magical express!!!


----------



## Mom22girls56

90 days and 12 hours! lol


----------



## utkscvol1

13-- soo close to the single digits!


----------



## stmize

28 til HHi and 30 to Wdw


----------



## hglenn

12 days until our first WDW family trip! DD6 and DD8 are so excited.....and I'm so excited for them!


----------



## sk8ingmomma08

14 days!!!! Im so excited!


----------



## Spunky946

45


----------



## mrssam

54! So excited!


----------



## yeheyprincex2

85 days


----------



## stmize

27 to HHi and 29 to Wdw


----------



## expeditioneverestgrl

93 and 100!


----------



## jadelane1

25, can't wait!!!


----------



## serino4disney

27 days!  ...and counting!  We started marking off each day starting with 30 on our Mickey countdown calendar!  I love waking up each morning and seeing my 3yo DD run to the fridge to ask if it's time to mark off another day!!!


----------



## purpledisneyprncess

8 till we leave!!!


----------



## mrsmickeyandson

14!!


----------



## SmuffSheltie

Over 2 years.    Really, really hoping to go in early/middle October of 2015 to attend MNSSHP.


IN STYLE.


----------



## GrammyJudy

100 days and we will be there


----------



## MsLisaG

31 for us!!


----------



## Disneyaddictz

29!!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## stmize

24 to HHi 26 to Wdw and 91 to Wdw and 93 to disney dream and then 97 to Wdw


----------



## perryplatypus

32 days!!!


----------



## mrorke

28 days 'til our first trip!


----------



## Surfinpiratee

131 Days!!!!


----------



## missdorado26

We are 8 days away from our FIRST trip ever!!! Beyond excited!!!


----------



## navywifetill2002

14 and this is a trip I really need. Come on!


----------



## mama2shi

56


----------



## Mom2Dash&JackJack

0. We are in our way to the Airport!!


----------



## stmize

Mom2Dash&JackJack said:


> 0. We are in our way to the Airport!!



Yay. 

We are 23 days from HHi and 25 from Wdw.  And I'm like a kid. This is an adult only trip too.


----------



## mandi321

56 until we leave, 57 until we check-in, ready to go now!!!


----------



## mama2shi

^we are going the same time


----------



## tadamom

88!!!!!


----------



## caselaw3

105 - OMG!! soo close!


----------



## oneprincessjo

Down to 148!!! Started out well over 300... We are getting there!!


----------



## KaLyn

251 for us! We made the decision to go at 269 days out.   Time...is...dragging...


----------



## stmize

21


----------



## scnrc00

96 more days until our 1st WDW trip!


----------



## ellyn2000

52 days!


----------



## Granny square

73 days


----------



## meggiebeth

64 days! Finally my countdown isn't something ridiculous like 475 days!! 

I am SO EXCITED!!! I just really hope we get to try out Magic Bands- I will be so disappointed if we can't.

Meg~ Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Fiona2Jason

9 sleeps!


----------



## jadelane1

17 can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## disney631

3 more days!!


----------



## Coconuts

64!!!


----------



## BoyMom81

18 more days for us!!!


----------



## caselaw3

100 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## pooh4evr

40! Shhhhhh it's a surprise!


----------



## yeheyprincex2

77 days cant wait, very excited.


----------



## stmize

18 to HHi and 20 to Wdw and 22 to mnsshp


----------



## chall0415

33 DAYS!!!


----------



## momjeeps

No definite WDW trip planned yet. But 317 to DLR.


----------



## hurlball

Trying to plan!


----------



## Coconuts

63!!!


----------



## Cars2006

9 and I'm starting to catch a cold. Ugh! Just love the NE weather!


----------



## disney631

2 more days!!!!


----------



## Disneymom2kiddos

36 days!!


----------



## AMT826

17!!!!!!!!! Ahhhhhhh!!!


----------



## figment3258

390!


----------



## andigomeep

8!!! So close!


----------



## MrsDe2008

9 days for us...yippee!


----------



## caselaw3

99!~  woohoo double digits!!!!


----------



## went503

4 more days i can hardly wait!!!


----------



## Suzanna1973

799 days


----------



## daizieduck

50


----------



## Chief Powhatan

15 minutes ago my countdown clock dropped below 90!


----------



## brockash

A lil less than 60 hours!!!


----------



## discnewbie

114!


----------



## dmoore718

Too many


----------



## rusafee1183

221


----------



## 1000HappyWishes

225...too long.


----------



## figment3258

389


----------



## MN Disneyfan

22!


----------



## Nancy F

97 Days
6 Hours
38 Minutes and 
18 seconds as I type! LOL 
Down to Double Digits!!
Nancy


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

107 days .. almost to the double digits


----------



## jlaalja

21 days! Can't wait for MNSSHP!!


----------



## figment3258

388!! Slowly but surely


----------



## nadajoy

197!! A couple more weeks until I can make my ADR's!!


----------



## darrenf67

85


----------



## Marsheliz

49 days!! Getting super excited!!!


----------



## Cindee75

76 days to go - kids started a candy countdown at 100 days - we filled jars for each one with favorite candies, mints and gum they get one  a day until we go.  I mark days off on calendar as well.


----------



## chall0415

32!!


----------



## bankgirl05

17 days!!!!  So excited!!! 

 But I am nervous too, I hadn't thought about the fact that it is only 2 weeks into the school year for my kids (k&1st grades) when we leave. Our schoool has a very accepting "vacation policy" and we usually go in late Oct/early Nov. but this year I just couldn't resist the $59 flights combined with free dining.  Sooo, my kids will miss picture day, and I will miss back-to-school night.  If I had it to do over, I would not pick the 3rd week of school to go, when they are probably all still in the "getting to know the lay of the land" phase. I hope the teachers don't hate me!!!

but still.... *17 DAYS!!!*


----------



## brockash

17 hours until our plane takes off!!!


----------



## Coconuts

61!!!  FP+ tomorrow!


----------



## navywifetill2002

7 more days!!!


----------



## Coconuts

60!!!  FP+ today!!!


----------



## figment3258

387


----------



## Duffy Lover

Suzanna1973 said:


> 799 days



If it makes you feel better, I celebrated when we rolled over into TRIPLE digits and now we are at 271!!  The planning is what is getting me by!


----------



## stmize

15


----------



## grandmomhop

Too many!  So ready to see my grandkids faces when we surprise them at our resort!


----------



## Mickeymagic123

13!


----------



## Mom24angels

50 daaaaaaaayyyyyyyysssssss"


----------



## Laur2686

29!! can't wait


----------



## Coconuts

59!!!


----------



## Vivilove

*2 DAYS, OMG!!! We still haven't told my daughter, but thinking about telling her tonight, AHHHH!!!! So excited, didn't think this day would ever come, LOL!!! *


----------



## jbp24318

52 more days!!!


----------



## jbp24318

Wilderness lodge 52 more days!


----------



## serino4disney

14 days!!!


----------



## figment3258

385!


----------



## pooh'smate

20 Days!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chrissy walsh

Getting excited to be approaching the 1 year mark Still a long ways to go though!


----------



## Magic2000

Tomorrow, we'll be doing the single digit dance!!!


----------



## Blessedwith3boys

18 DAYS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FrugalFashionista

102...tomorrow is our 101 Dalmatian theme night to help get the kids more excited.


----------



## ppruett1

10 days and counting.  MNSSHP here we come =}


----------



## matalec

4 days here. SO EXCITED!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## DisneyGirl83

1 week from today I'll be taking my little man on his 1st disney trip and vacation!  So Excited!


----------



## scnrc00

89 Days until WDW but only 88 more days until we leave!


----------



## figment3258

384!!!!!!!


----------



## PGHDisneyfan

246


----------



## jdb35633

45 days!!


----------



## alc571

398... *sigh*


----------



## Alexle2007

Zero since we decided to do DCL instead! So excited, hurry up 10/5!!!!


----------



## TriniandBre

*95*


----------



## AMT826

10!!!!


----------



## pinkfairyy2180

349 days omg soooo far away


----------



## disneymom0811

260s left.  Feels so far away lol


----------



## lilcoconut2906

13


----------



## mikeeymike

60 days to go - online check-in done at Pop.


----------



## dismom9761

78!!!!


----------



## stmize

11 to HHi and 13 to Wdw


----------



## Amycakes78

9 days to go!!


----------



## sunkissed4

It's finally tomorrow!!! BC with our family from out of town! So excited


----------



## figment3258

383!


----------



## monroe18

9 days!!


----------



## semstitch

9 days for us, too!! Can't wait!!


----------



## Cptnkirky

40.... gosh I can't wait!!!


----------



## Cars2006

Twooooooooooooooooo more days yeah happy dance !  I can't wait to suprise the kids.


----------



## jameyh

12 1/2!!!!!  Whoo hoo!! Can't believe I've been able to keep the trip a secret from my 7 year old. He's got no idea!!!


----------



## PryncessLace

Only 16 More Days!!  

7 More Days until I can do the single digit dance!


----------



## Viva Las Disney

86

Seems like it took forever to get to 100 and now they are flying by.


----------



## mm1971

Ticker say 353.

Of course we just got back from a week long trip on 8/28 so I guess it's not too bad.  Just in case anyone was wondering, booking the bounce back helps to minimize those returning home blues.  I recommend it to everyone.  We have already started planning the new trip.


----------



## pinkfairyy2180

348 day to go


----------



## AnnaNonamus

42 till I fly down, but 44 till I check in. AHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## serino4disney

As of 13 minutes ago I have 10 days!!


----------



## wreck99

Finally under 50 days 

49 days to go!  Can't wait!


----------



## figment3258

382!


----------



## 3BoysRDisneyFreaks

48


----------



## texasroni75

One week from today - we start the drive.  Check-in at our resort in 8.5 days!


----------



## Crazie4daMouse

14 very long days!!!


----------



## scnrc00

85 1/2 days!


----------



## Grendalynn

74!!!!


----------



## mama2shi

43 days!!


----------



## Disneychica18

66 and counting. We have a countdown poster, and my girls love doing it.


----------



## mrorke

14.....well in 43 minutes, 13 days until our 1st trip!


----------



## redman96

2 weeks from TODAY!  Went to local Disney store to grab some shirts yesterday.  SO EXCITED!


----------



## tba

........84 days......... 
til my 1st WDW trip!


----------



## aubriee

texasroni75 said:


> One week from today - we start the drive.  Check-in at our resort in 8.5 days!



One week from today!!

I'm flying and check in next Saturday (9/14/13).  My flight lands at 11:20am, doing carry on only, so plan to pick the rental car up at 12N, and will hopefully be at DTD in time for lunch shortly before 1:00pm.  I've got an Earl of Sandwich Holiday Sandwich calling my name. Will be checking in at Wyndham Bonnet Creek afterwards.


----------



## stmize

9 days


----------



## BadgerGirl84

We just booked airfare and we leave in two months!!! We will be taking our DD for the first time and she will be almost 4 months. We will be using Hilton points so I just need to pick our hotel. Deciding between the Doubletree in Downtown Disney and Embassy Suites.


----------



## chall0415

25 days!!!!!!


----------



## dsneygirl

1


----------



## DisneyH

We start the drive a week from today!


----------



## Julie711

We are down to 12 days!! Yippie


----------



## marmalade

Too many!!!  93


----------



## sturowski

17!!


----------



## Mousemommy1

....when midnight strikes....I'll be at 19!!!!


----------



## blueferral

15 Days til 4 day Bahama cruise on the Dream  .  19 Days til we check in at Animal Kingdom Lodge Jambo House  !


----------



## KaLyn

We're down to just 239!


----------



## Snickals

51 days!!! Some days it feels so far away and others feels like it's racing towards us


----------



## want2bamommy

449 days until our WDW stay (5 nights) then we'll be getting on the Fantasy for a 7 night cruise .


----------



## wdwmom0f3

75 days to go!!


----------



## RVinMomma

76!! We have been planning this trip for almost 2 years.


----------



## stmize

wdwmom0f3 said:


> 75 days to go!!



Us too.


----------



## mama2shi

41


----------



## bhodonne

61


----------



## no1steelerfn

62!!!!


----------



## kristinradico

Just about 9 months 

<a href="http://distickers.com/ticker/"><img src="http://distickers.com/ticker/tickers/0nxv5tp8suyhz5gz.png" alt="DIStickers.com Ticker" border="0"/></a>


----------



## shopgirl78

shopgirl78 said:


> Down to 10 months and 18-ish days ; )



Now 2 months and 18 days!!!!


----------



## disneymom53009

serino4disney said:


> As of 13 minutes ago I have 10 days!!



Me too I'm getting so anxious .... Have fun !!!


----------



## chall0415

23!


----------



## 3BoysRDisneyFreaks

45


----------



## stmize

7


----------



## figment3258

379!


----------



## disneychic33

45 days!!!


----------



## pooh4evr

30!


----------



## Priorityonecb

120!! I am so ready to do the double digit dance!


----------



## mom2t

Too far to count next June late in the month.


----------



## eacosper

190 something.  day 180 is September 23!! We are getting excited!


----------



## caselaw3

WOOHOOOOOOO 80 DAYS TODAY!


----------



## verleniahall

41ish days!


----------



## pbarager

80 days for us!


----------



## bankgirl05

7...

*7*


7!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Can you tell I'm excited?????????????


----------



## scrappingizlife

11!


----------



## mickeymommy02

11!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## want2bminnie

9 DAYS!!!

Officially in the single digits!! 

It's after midnight and I am waiting for my ticker to switch over to "9"


----------



## Wanna be Ariel

want2bminnie said:


> 9 DAYS!!!
> 
> Officially in the single digits!!
> 
> It's after midnight and I am waiting for my ticker to switch over to "9"



Me too!!! We are at 9


----------



## Carolejm

1 month tomorrow!!!


----------



## scnrc00

81 days!


----------



## Snickals

47 days!


----------



## Yahweh

7 days until we arrive.


----------



## jlaalja

8 days!!


----------



## Coconuts

49!!!


----------



## serino4disney

Four fabulous days!


----------



## scnrc00

79


----------



## LKB23

25!!


----------



## Coconuts

47!!!


----------



## Disneychica18

58 days and counting


----------



## chall0415

18!


----------



## RVinMomma

70


----------



## KaLyn

I'm so jealous seeing all these double digit numbers!  Our countdown is at 232.


----------



## serino4disney

KaLyn said:
			
		

> I'm so jealous seeing all these double digit numbers!  Our countdown is at 232.



Well...I'm (sorta) sorry about this then. LOL!  But we have TWO DAYS!! YAY!!


----------



## stmize

1 to disneys HHi and 3 to Wdw.


----------



## Haley

I think 75 days left and I can't wait!  I really need a vacation


----------



## KaLyn

serino4disney said:


> Well...I'm (sorta) sorry about this then. LOL!  But we have TWO DAYS!! YAY!!



Hahahahahaha!   It's ok, our time will come soon enough.


----------



## DawnM

43 more days until our next Orlando vacation.


----------



## Auntrosie

1 year 3 days 23 hours 43 mins and I will be sitting by the pool at the Polynesian!

Until then, I'll be here cooking up *one heck* of a plan!


----------



## blackpearlpirate

We have two years to go but I'm planning and excited already! It'll be the first trip for everyone in our family.


----------



## 310girls2

72 hours and counting!!!!


----------



## chall0415

16


----------



## shannon006

3!


----------



## Disneychica18

56 and I'm so excited. We will be there for a total of 10 days. Our longest trip ever.


----------



## Mightybee987

34 days until we leave for WDW.


----------



## nadajoy

180, making my ADR's in 15 minutes!!! Wish me luck!!


----------



## Coconuts

45!!!  I can't believe my ticker is half way across!


----------



## BooCar3126

Last week I swear it was about 67 days until our trip. I glanced and my countdown and I was excited to see that time flew and we are 37 days out! Here is hoping the next 37 fly by! I cant wait!


----------



## scnrc00

76 days!


----------



## Crazie4daMouse

4!!  Can't believe it's so close!!!


----------



## Julie711

Crazie4daMouse said:


> 4!!  Can't believe it's so close!!!



See you there! 3 days till we arrive!!


----------



## Mom22girls56

60 days!!!!!!!! I'm so excited! It's a huge surprise for our girls (8, 6, and almost 2) and it seems the closer we get to D day the more I wanna spill the beans! lol As for now, I'm holding strong and praying I can make it till November!


----------



## awalker1015

25!!!!!


----------



## KaLyn

Auntrosie said:


> 1 year 3 days 23 hours 43 mins and I will be sitting by the pool at the Polynesian!
> 
> Until then, I'll be here cooking up one heck of a plan!



Love this!  We're still slowly moving in the lower 200s, it's 230 today to be exact.  Oh, how I want to see to see that 199 on the countdown app...it'll feel so good!


----------



## snorris2

76!!!!


----------



## Coconuts

44!!!


----------



## Kristibo42

77 days  or 
11 weeks or 
5 months 16 days


----------



## scnrc00

Well it was 75 days but I just added a day to our package just a few minutes ago so now 74 days! But we will be leaving in about 73 days!


----------



## Sugar Jones

4 more sleeps!!!!!!!!


----------



## mama2shi

32!!


----------



## kmb584

*29!* 

It feels like we JUST returned home from our April trip and answering "6 months!" in response to DD asking "how many more days until we go again?  Time seriously FLIES anymore!


----------



## Coconuts

43!!!


----------



## kimspero

6 So excited!


----------



## nagshead

FIVE days!!!!


----------



## gorkt

45 more days!  Starting to feel pretty close!


----------



## rebbyparker

97 days.


----------



## caselaw3

80 days!!!


----------



## johnlal

14 Days!!


----------



## Crazie4daMouse

2 days!!!  Actually, it's exactly 55 hours and 58 minutes, but who's counting?


----------



## scrappingizlife

3!!!!


----------



## jennycraig

5 days!!!


----------



## ALFranklin

We made our reservations yesterday. 

Our trip is agonizingly 173 days from now. 

I don't like to wish my life away, but I hope the next 5 months fly by!


----------



## mousehunter3

35.  Not including today.  Or our travel day because we are leaving super early in the morning.  But who's counting?


----------



## Coconuts

42!!!


----------



## JillMSH

67


----------



## northeast_minnie

200 days today - 96 till we surprise our son with this on Christmas Day.  Cannot wait xxx


----------



## Tara1988

2!!!!! We leave Saturday night and check in on Sunday morning


----------



## amber_cntrygrl

We'll be on our way in about 14 hours!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## rthrasher

260


----------



## dismom9761

64!!!!:cool1:


----------



## AnnaNonamus

30!!!


----------



## Crazie4daMouse

0!!  We leave today!!


----------



## Coconuts

Crazie4daMouse said:


> 0!!  We leave today!!



Congrats!  41 for us!!!


----------



## Coconuts

40!!!


----------



## Minnie121

33 and counting!!


----------



## mrsheppo

19 days left!


----------



## Coconuts

39!!!


----------



## Eoywin

19!!!!


----------



## figment3258

366!


----------



## figment3258

365 days one year from today!!!!


----------



## Coconuts

38!!!


----------



## Kristibo42

We are at

70 days or
10 weeks or 
2 months 9 days


----------



## Coconuts

37!!!


----------



## JoAnna525

30 days!


----------



## Coconuts

36!!!


----------



## WantToGoNow

9 days.  And ds12 got a concussion at football practice Monday afternoon.  Hoping he will be recovered enough to be allowed to ride what he wants (he doesn't do the big thrill rides).


----------



## DSNY4ever

WantToGoNow said:


> 9 days.  And ds12 got a concussion at football practice Monday afternoon.  Hoping he will be recovered enough to be allowed to ride what he wants (he doesn't do the big thrill rides).



Yikes!  Hope he gets better soon. 

3 days for us.  I am excited and also very nervous.  So much to do and not enough time, nervous for the plane ride with DS...trying to stay calm and enjoy the ride.  We are so lucky, and when things get complicated I will just pinch myself and remind myself how lucky I am to be in Disney


----------



## Chaoticsweetness

24!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pooh4evr

14! I can't believe it! 2weeks from right now we will be in the air!


----------



## figment3258

363!


----------



## KaLyn

221!  But we did just start planning our trip (which came about as a question asked by me, completely out of the blue, figuring DH would say no) at 270 days out.  We are getting there...slowly.  I look for the days to fly by between Halloween and New Years.


----------



## Mightybee987

We leave in 17 days!


----------



## figment3258

362!


----------



## nhfd155

18 and counting!


----------



## stasijane

20 days and a wake up!!


----------



## Coconuts

34!!!


----------



## wreck99

28 days!  Kids are looking forward to trick-or-treating on Halloween night @ Disney.


----------



## figment3258

361


----------



## foxxxy83

6!! :d


----------



## Coconuts

33!!!


----------



## cajaput

First trip to Disney for my family!!!!  We leave in SIX DAYS!!!!!  And our kids have NO CLUE!!!!!  

After almost a year of planning and secret keeping......I'M READY TO GET THIS SHOW ON THE ROAD!!!!!!!! =0)


----------



## foxxxy83

Hey! I'm the same! 5 days til the airport hotel, 6 til we fly!  Been keeping it secret from my son since Sept last year. SO frustrated! Wanna tell him now! Am like a kid at Xmas!  Have booked a pamper day for Thurs to get me all chilled out beforehand!  It's our first time but also a belated birthday celebration for me as I was in hospital for my 30th!


----------



## cajaput

foxxxy83 said:
			
		

> Hey! I'm the same! 5 days til the airport hotel, 6 til we fly!  Been keeping it secret from my son since Sept last year. SO frustrated! Wanna tell him now! Am like a kid at Xmas!  Have booked a pamper day for Thurs to get me all chilled out beforehand!  It's our first time but also a belated birthday celebration for me as I was in hospital for my 30th!



How fun!!! Do you ever sit and wonder what the heck you're gonna do once it's all over and you're back home???  LOL 
I think about that a lot!  I guess I'll have to start planning trip #2 so I don't feel totally lost!  ;0)


----------



## Surfinpiratee

95


----------



## KaLyn

218...so 19 days until I have my "under 200" party.

Sent from my iPad using the DISBoards app.


----------



## stmize

55


----------



## Mommiesblessings2

26 today!!! Soon I'll be in the teens!!!!


----------



## Coconuts

32!!!


----------



## Mom22girls56

47!!!!! So close!


----------



## chall0415

3!


----------



## stmize

53


----------



## kydisneydude

Woohooo...only 13 days to go!!!!  Super excited...I can't wait to see Tigger & Pooh again...still a kid at heart!!!


----------



## Coconuts

31!!!


----------



## hopper74

32 days!! So excited..


----------



## Nath&Bellasparents

We're at 46


----------



## scnrc00

61!


----------



## Onalise

9 days 45 minutes


----------



## mom2travel

31


----------



## disneyfreak33

27 days AND just had my MB's delivered, It's a good start to the morning.


----------



## chall0415

We leave tomorrow!!!!!!!


----------



## tesscox

11 days!!


----------



## Coconuts

30!!!


----------



## kmb584

We're off to the World 3 weeks, or 21 days, from today! 

I can't believe how fast time is going anymore.  It feels like we were just leaving in April and the 6 month gap between our next vacation seemed to be an eternity away, but in reality it passed in the blink of an eye!


----------



## pooh4evr

1 week ! Ahhhhhh I am so unprepared!


----------



## Spunky946

2 days.


----------



## chall0415

We leave today!


----------



## jasmine31523

One day


----------



## Coconuts

29!!!  I'm in the 20's!!!


----------



## Surfinpiratee

3 months from today!!! 91 days


----------



## mrssam

8!!!  
Single digits feel SO good!!!!


----------



## mrssam

pooh4evr said:


> 1 week ! Ahhhhhh I am so unprepared!



Me too! I just had a "Oh my gosh!!!" moment replying to this thread. 

Gotta get going!


----------



## 3pletprincesses

29 days and counting them. It's a solo trip with my 4 kiddos no dh LOL It's been sooooo soooo hard to keep it a secret. They have no idea that we are going, none what so ever. We were suppose to go in August but dh lost his job and we postponed to next year BUT mama found some money by working extra hard and the girls and I are going but shh it's a secret just in case something goes side ways again. Don't want to see sad little faces again because we need to postpone KWIM. They will find out on Halloween morning when I wake them up super early to go catch our flight. On the bright side, dh started a new job a few days ago!


----------



## hopper74

28 days!!!


----------



## mousehunter3

23 days.  And counting.  Every.single.minute.


----------



## Coconuts

28!!!


----------



## chcoley

217....oy!!!


----------



## Carolejm

9 days!!!


----------



## Fivesacharm

301! Almost to the 200s!


----------



## Onalise

7


----------



## cajaput

We surprise our kids and leave TOMORROW for our very first Disney vacation!!!!! I am going to EXPLODE!!!!!


----------



## Jerzetta

2. I can't believe we are almost leaving!


----------



## Tigerlily952

Less than 8 hours!


----------



## lovedworld

Six weeks from today!!!!!


----------



## Mightybee987

We are leaving in 9 days!


----------



## gaunce78

8 weeks


----------



## wreck99

We leave in 22 days.  Can't wait!


----------



## Surfinpiratee

89!!!!


----------



## Coconuts

27!!!


----------



## Minnie121

20 loooong days to go!


----------



## Flynnismine

15...woot woot


----------



## soler

154 days if we end up going after our cruise! FINGERS CROSSED!!!


----------



## Disneychica18

37 days


----------



## ain0004

20 !


----------



## mndisneylovinmom

38!!!


----------



## kaharris83

39!!!!


----------



## Coconuts

26!!!


----------



## Coconuts

25!!!


----------



## surferdave

ONE


----------



## Coconuts

surferdave said:


> ONE



Enjoy!

24 for us!!!


----------



## lovin'fl

Down to 8...yay!!!


----------



## lnv1122

One!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So excited!!!


----------



## KaLyn

209!


----------



## Mightybee987

5 days until we leave.


----------



## Nancy F

Today makes 60 

And of course I tried to do my On-line check-In and of course I got the dreaded Error message!  Hope it went through anyway.  And I'm waiting with baited breath for a Magicbands invite. 
Nancy


----------



## Disneychica18

34 days and counting. We have personalized Magic bands and selected most of our Fastpass +. We have been trying to do a Fastpass  for be our guest restaurant for lunch on November 20, but it won't give me dates past November 16.


----------



## mousehunter3

18!  We are in the TEENS now!


----------



## Onalise

3 days


----------



## Sirtet

Hit the big 4-0 today! I'm so excited that I was able to snag a BOG reservation tonight for the middle of our trip!


----------



## robynluvsdisney

39 and we are 4 familes of 4. 2 families have nevet experienced Disney and I am so excited!!!!


----------



## robynluvsdisney

Sirtet said:
			
		

> Hit the big 4-0 today! I'm so excited that I was able to snag a BOG reservation tonight for the middle of our trip!



What os BOG?


----------



## KaLyn

robynluvsdisney said:


> What os BOG?



Be Our Guest 

Sent from my iPad using the DISBoards app.


----------



## lovin'fl

Sirtet said:


> Hit the big 4-0 today! I'm so excited that I was able to snag a BOG reservation tonight for the middle of our trip!



Happy Birthday!!  DH and I turned the big 4-0 this year too.


----------



## caselaw3

Woohoo 60 days today!


----------



## mousehunter3

17


----------



## Coconuts

23!!!


----------



## new girl

14...our first trip!!! Yay!!


----------



## mndisneylovinmom

32 days until our next Disney vacation and stay at grand floridian, club level, theme park view room!!


----------



## Coconuts

23!!!


----------



## Coconuts

Coconuts said:


> 23!!!



Duh!  Meant to say 22!!!


----------



## Onalise

1 day 5 1/2 hours


----------



## mousehunter3

16, and my days at work just keep getting longer and longer...


----------



## pigletto

65 days... which isn't too terribly long


----------



## hokiesweetie

11 more Days until we leave for disney but im considering Friday at 5:00pm the official start of my vacay so only 9 more days to go!!


----------



## Larnmerv

3 days!


----------



## wreck99

15 days


----------



## Coconuts

21!!!


----------



## KaLyn

206!!!


----------



## rods5

35 days


----------



## Mom22girls56

37 days!!!! Eeeeeeek!


----------



## mousehunter3

15...


----------



## Coconuts

20!!!


----------



## lovin'fl

Four!!!!!


----------



## Moodyzblu

28!!


----------



## KaLyn

205!  It's almost time for my 199 party!


----------



## lynnanddbyz

35 Days!!!!  In 7 weeks from today we will be in HS!!!!!


----------



## mama2shi

7!!!! Leaving one week from today woooo hoooo!!


----------



## Fivesacharm

293! It's pretty nice to be under the *300* mark!


----------



## RVinMomma

42 days!!!!!


----------



## smallblackstars

35 DAYS!!!!


----------



## Sparkly

121 days


----------



## MinnieDaisy

69! Or 9 more Saturdays!


----------



## princesshaley

Tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oneprincessjo

100!!! Tomorrow I start counting double digits!!! Woo Hoo!!!!


----------



## Coconuts

18!!!


----------



## scfarrell

9 days!


----------



## scnrc00

48 but we leave in 46 to start our road trip there!


----------



## Coconuts

17!!!


----------



## iluvjus

6!!!


----------



## jdb35633

5 days!!!!


----------



## Coconuts

16!!!


----------



## BeastsFlower

3!!!


----------



## stmize

38


----------



## njpsteacher

1, we leave tomorrow night!!!!!!!!! Woohoo!


----------



## rods5

30 days!!


----------



## mousehunter3

10!!!


----------



## KaLyn

201!  Ahhhhhhh, we'll be in the 100s soon!


----------



## 2005michelle83

393!!


----------



## iluvjus

5!!


----------



## buzznina

12


----------



## bmay

25 and CRAWLING!!!!


----------



## Disneychica18

26 days til we are at Pop Century. Got our magic bands today!! Luckily we have lots going on the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Coconuts

15!!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## tealnh

11!!! So excited!


----------



## Coconuts

14!!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## KaLyn

199!  Ah, it feels soooooo good to be in the 100s!


----------



## staceyrhood

1!!!!! Actually about 19 hours


----------



## mousehunter3

7 days.  Not counting today.  Or the day we leave.  I can't STAND IT!


----------



## disneychic33

6 days!!!!


----------



## Coconuts

13!!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## wreck99

7 days until we start driving down!  Can't wait!


----------



## sjs314

16 Days!!! ​


----------



## stmize

35


----------



## mousehunter3

6 days!


----------



## Loftin716

240 Days!! :-/


----------



## Coconuts

12!!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## stmize

34 and they've extended the park hours.


----------



## KaLyn

197!


----------



## darrenf67

35


----------



## mjem216

21 days yeah


----------



## skriegerjr

14 days

Sent from my rooted Samsung Galaxy SIII using the DISBoards app


----------



## Surfinpiratee

74!!!!!


----------



## disneychic33

5 days!!


----------



## mch521

57!


----------



## Mom22girls56

27!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coconuts

11!!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Mom2DisneyKids

59 days until we hit the House of Mouse! 

(And my FastPass+ and customizable Magic Bands were open yesterday at the 60 day mark for a mid-December check-in)


----------



## Disneychica18

21 days and getting excited


----------



## Nicnic

Threeeeeeeee  !!!!!


----------



## little tinks

281. Feels like ages but will keep busy so it goes fast


----------



## Disfanx4

13!


----------



## jklmw

I am so excited. I booked CRT for the night we arrive. We haven't told our kids about trip. Spending MNSSHP on Oct 31. I am about to bust!!!!


----------



## disneycraz

47 DAYS!!! Can't wait!!


----------



## bvolleygirl

95 days!! ))


----------



## Makeitonemoretime

We areat ten days and cann hardl wait.
:


----------



## Grendalynn

We are less than 30 days away!! Just got our reservation package this weekend!! Magic Band colors are picked out and ordered and should be arriving soon!!


----------



## plutoloversmom

3 days!!!


----------



## TobiasFunke

46.  I can officially be excited


----------



## mousehunter3

4 days!!!!!


----------



## workin to cruise

my DS (will be 3 this December) and I have *never been to WDW*. We are going for a couple days (12/1 & 12/2) to MK only. My wife has not been since middle school so she remembers very little. We bought tickets for MVMCP for 12/1 and plan to stay for fireworks on 12/2. 

We are staying at Star Island resort which I found out all rooms were renovated in the past year. I will take any advice you all can give so we can get the MOST our of our 2 day MK visit. 
Also looking to see if anyone likes/dislkies star island resort. I have read mixed reviews but most reviews were over a year old (prior to renovation).


----------



## lovin'fl

Got back Friday from a short trip for F&W.  Now we have 60 days until our next trip.


----------



## twinsouvenirs

111 days!!!


----------



## Coconuts

10!!!


----------



## akl2004

5 days.  Its been 8 years since we've been there.  It will be our youngest (6 years old) first time.  He is totally excited.  This is what it is all about.


----------



## Coconuts

9!!!   Single digits!!!


----------



## Coconuts

8!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## wreck99

2 days until we start driving!  3 from check in


----------



## Disneychica18

18 days !!!!!! Can't believe we are in the teens. Here we come Pop


----------



## ~Kristina~

wreck99 said:


> 2 days until we start driving!  3 from check in



Same here!!!!!!


----------



## Coconuts

7!!!  One week until WDW!!!


----------



## KaLyn

192!


----------



## bikerjenn

19!!!


----------



## Surfinpiratee

69 days!!!!!! Or 9 weeks!


----------



## angelabrezovsky

I surprise the girls and leave in 15 days!!! (WE ARE DRIVING)


----------



## disneyfreak33




----------



## angelabrezovsky

jklmw said:


> i am so excited. I booked crt for the night we arrive. We haven't told our kids about trip. Spending mnsshp on oct 31. I am about to bust!!!!



i am at 15 days till i surprise my kiddo's and until we leave and i keep wanting to tell them. My youngest came home (she's 5) and she drew a picture that says i want to go to disney world! Well she has no idea that dream will come true in 15 days!!!


----------



## sjs314

10 Days!!! ​


----------



## TNTDISNEYMOM

29 more days til we leave for our Thanksgiving Trip to the World!!


----------



## Disneychica18

17 days til we check into Pop


----------



## stmize

TNTDISNEYMOM said:


> 29 more days til we leave for our Thanksgiving Trip to the World!!



Me too


----------



## mousehunter3

Our flight takes off in 17 hours!!!


----------



## Coconuts

mousehunter3 said:


> Our flight takes off in 17 hours!!!



Awesome!  Actually just realized you should be boarding now! 

6 for us!!! Now less than a week!!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Magic2000

Way too long.....


----------



## sjs314

Single Digits!

9​


----------



## ammag

16!!!!


----------



## Disneychica18

ammag said:


> 16!!!!



We are 16 days out to!! 
Where are you staying? We are staying at Pop


----------



## tadamom

27!!


----------



## Surfinpiratee

68!


----------



## emilyindisney

118 days until I'm home again!


----------



## PEC

275


----------



## ryoku

8!


----------



## KaLyn

191!


----------



## scnrc00

35


----------



## Surfinpiratee

67!


----------



## Coconuts

5!!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## CarmineF

5 days until MNSSHP, F&W and MVMCP!


----------



## KaLyn

Coconuts said:


> 5!!!  Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



This may be weird but I am so excited for you!  I remember when I first started poking around on here you were in the 60-70s.  Hope you have a great trip!  

Sent from my iPad using the DISBoards app.


----------



## Coconuts

KaLyn said:


> This may be weird but I am so excited for you!  I remember when I first started poking around on here you were in the 60-70s.  Hope you have a great trip!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using the DISBoards app.



Thanks so much and not weird at all!  It's funny but I do the same thing; you get to see so many of the same posters that they become very familiar.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Sabriel

21!


----------



## Coconuts

4!!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## oneprincessjo

86 until we start the drive and 88 till we arrive!! But I'm really counting once the drive starts


----------



## sjs314

7 Days!!!​


----------



## LLLSRL

41 till we leave, and 40 till we check in, CAN'T WAIT!! It's been 7 long years since we have been there!!


----------



## Fivesacharm

278...I want to leave now!


----------



## pinkfairyy2180

Fivesacharm said:
			
		

> 278...I want to leave now!



Me too but have 295 to go


----------



## disney is my life

19 Days


----------



## KaLyn

189!  Oh yeah, in the 180s now!


----------



## Misty89

31!


----------



## msd1776

132


(12 days since last visit)


----------



## Disneychica18

14 days


----------



## Coconuts

3!!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## stmize

25 til we arrive. 24 til we leave.


----------



## sjs314

6 Days!!! ​


----------



## papergirl

6 Days


----------



## Surfinpiratee

65!


----------



## Mom22girls56

16 days 13 hoursssss! The anticipation is killing me! I've been keeping this secret from my kids for 10 months!


----------



## Magic2000

I have to wait OVER A YEAR!!!!   I don't know how I'm gonna do that!  We just got back in September and saw the Halloween stuff out, and I decided I wanted to go back to see the Christmas decorations!  But we have to wait til next year.....  Can't wait!!!


----------



## KaLyn

186!  6 days til I can book my ADRs!


----------



## Disneychica18

11 days. Can't believe we are almost to single digits. I have a cold and hoping to get better so I can start organizing and getting stuff done


----------



## stmize

23


----------



## grainsmommy

40 sleeps!!!!


----------



## Surfinpiratee

62! :0


----------



## wdwmom0f3

I don't know about you but I'm feeling 22!!!!


----------



## KaLyn

wdwmom0f3 said:


> I don't know about you but I'm feeling 22!!!!



Cute!  I sang along as I read it!


----------



## Coconuts

*0!!!  Leaving tonight at 6!!!*


----------



## sjs314

3 Days!!!​


----------



## Hoodie

115.  I break the 100 day mark on my birthday and reach the 60 FP+ window on Christmas.


----------



## KaLyn

Coconuts said:


> 0!!!  Leaving tonight at 6!!!



Yay! Yay! Yay!  Those days have flown by!  Have a great trip!


----------



## Texas2Disney

27 LONG days!!!


----------



## no1steelerfn

7 days!!! First Trip! I can't even sleep!


----------



## Disneychica18

9 days! So much to do. My girls are so excited. Our little boy will be 11 months old and this is his first trip. Can't wait to watch home take it all in.


----------



## snorris2

30 more days until our first family trip!!! 29 days until we leave!!!


----------



## KaLyn

184!


----------



## leeser122

10 more days!!!  Can't wait!!!


----------



## Viva Las Disney

ONE MONTH!


----------



## Disneychica18

9!!! Can't believe we made to single digits. Hoping that the next week flies by


----------



## alnem112

185...this is gonna be torture!


----------



## luvmikids

104! too many in my opinion!!


----------



## gaunce78

28!!!


----------



## wdwmom0f3

20 more days!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aubriee

34 days


----------



## sjs314

1 Day!!!​


----------



## Kahana-ri

19 days!!!


----------



## disney is my life

13 days 

Sent from my iPod touch using DISBoards


----------



## Mom22girls56

disney is my life said:


> 13 days   Sent from my iPod touch using DISBoards



13 days left for us too!


----------



## stmize

19 til we arrive but only 18 til we leave. Woohoo.


----------



## Haley

Less than a month!  I have so much to do before we go so I need all the time and I know it's going to fly by!


----------



## Surfinpiratee

59 days!!! I can do this!!!!


----------



## franluvsbubba

40, 40, 40!!!!!!  Almost into the 30's!!!!  Can't wait! :-D


----------



## Nancy F

33 Can't Wait!!! 
Nancy


----------



## jodywgirl

10 days until girls trip woo hoo

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## WuvEeyore

15 days to go.  We're so excited!


----------



## KaLyn

182!!!


----------



## oneprincessjo

79 days till we start the drive and 81 until we arrive!! We are getting there!! Haha


----------



## Surfinpiratee

oneprincessjo said:
			
		

> 79 days till we start the drive and 81 until we arrive!! We are getting there!! Haha



I remember when I was around 80! It goes so fast!!


----------



## bvolleygirl

84 days, 11 hours, and 2 minutes until I have to be up for the airport!<3


----------



## luvmikids

Double digits!! 96 days!!!!


----------



## Rpasko

9!!


----------



## Disneychica18

6 days til We checkin to All Star music for one night and 7 til we check into Pop. Can't wait.


----------



## rods5

10 days


----------



## GagesMama

12 days!!!


----------



## Surfinpiratee

58


----------



## Linaebowl300

7


----------



## rods5

9


----------



## KaLyn

180!  I made ADRs this morning!


----------



## TXStormtrooper

17!!


----------



## bikerjenn

6 solo trip!!


----------



## KaLyn

179!


----------



## My2CrazyGirls

15!!!!!!!!!


----------



## disney is my life

9!!!! Finally single digits 

Sent from my iPod touch using DISBoards


----------



## Nancee74

17 days till we get to the Happiest Place of Earth.


----------



## bmay

3 days!!!!!


----------



## uncc901

9 DAYS!!!  So happy to see single digits!!


----------



## Mom22girls56

uncc901 said:


> 9 DAYS!!!  So happy to see single digits!!



9 days for us too!!!


----------



## Surfinpiratee

55!!!!!


----------



## LLLSRL

30!!


----------



## shoppingaround

Planning to have it on 1st June - but no finalization yet... Hoping this would push through... This trip is an anniversary trip. I am excited as my partner has no idea of what's coming!


----------



## KaLyn

178!


----------



## dizzydrop

48!!! Woohoo


----------



## Disneychica18

3 days


----------



## theelfqueen

29!!


----------



## tillman4

16!!!!!


----------



## My2CrazyGirls

2 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dismom9761

14 days!!!


----------



## MadamMims

27


----------



## disney is my life

Just 7 more days!

Sent from my iPod touch using DISBoards


----------



## KaLyn

177!


----------



## MouseMomma0304

14 Days!!!


----------



## babybartione

Got our tickets in the mail yesterday. Days till trip 47. First day in WDW 24 December.


----------



## KaLyn

176!


----------



## kaylasmom07

4!!! Only 4!!!


----------



## Mom22girls56

6 more sleeps!


----------



## MsRem

8 hours!


----------



## buckeev

TOO  MANY!!!..

WAIT!...NOT ENOUGH!!!

I AM NOT READY!!!!!


----------



## Disneychica18

We leave in about 7 hours


----------



## ChelleFeegan

280 days...


----------



## Rpasko

4 here!!


----------



## KaLyn

175!

Sent from my iPad using the DISBoards app.


----------



## Disneychica18

We are in our way right now. Got a late start. We will be in the world this afternoon.


----------



## disney is my life

5 more days!

Sent from my iPod touch using DISBoards


----------



## gaunce78

19!!!


----------



## stmize

11 and I can't wait. Our weather forecasters are calling for the gasp s word. I need some sun.


----------



## snorris2

20 days until our first family trip!!! Not just first Disney but first family vacation! No better place to call our first!


----------



## KaLyn

174!


----------



## GoofyCampers09

6 days...... Is it Sunday yet? Haha can't wait!


----------



## rods5

3 days


----------



## stmize

11 days. Tomm I can see the first day of the forecast. Lol.


----------



## Runnergal

13 days!!


----------



## KaLyn

173


----------



## AmandaJayne

21 days and counting!!!!
Happy birthday to me!


----------



## bikerjenn

Sitting in airport now in south bend indiana watching it snow. Flight leaves in 1 1/2 hrs


----------



## soulmates

Anytime my countdown is UNDER a year, I'm happy


----------



## thought_bubbls

312 days and counting!!!


----------



## darnheather

5 days! How did that happen?  I only have four days to get everything done (we're leaving Saturday morning).  I'm so excited though.


----------



## disney is my life

3 more days 

Sent from my iPod touch using DISBoards


----------



## stmize

9. Yay.


----------



## KaLyn

172


----------



## Katelly

17 days!!!


----------



## snorris2

Katelly said:


> 17 days!!!



17 days for us as well!


----------



## Mom22girls56

2 1/2 more sleeps!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Surfinpiratee

49!!!!


----------



## JaimeA

9 !!!  I am busting!


----------



## stmize

8 for us.


----------



## disney is my life

We leave tomorrow night!

Sent from my iPod touch using DISBoards


----------



## KaLyn

171


----------



## MouseOfGold

24 to go!


----------



## dailymom

59 days until we check in, but 57 until we leave!!!


----------



## rsbh00

16 but we leave in 14 days!


----------



## mrincredible70

16 days to Disney !!


----------



## disney is my life

We leave tonight!

Sent from my iPod touch using DISBoards


----------



## KaLyn

170


----------



## JaimeA

7. One more week !!


----------



## Mom22girls56

disney is my life said:


> We leave tonight!  Sent from my iPod touch using DISBoards



Us too! Well, actually  we leave at 3am but I'm still considering that "tonight". lol Be safe and have fun!


----------



## Surfinpiratee

47!!!


----------



## lindsrose

6 days!!!!!!!


----------



## disney2mom

46 days!!!!


----------



## sersee05

Oh my gosh..5 days!!!! I'm not ready! Lol


----------



## darrenf67

7 days


----------



## oneprincessjo

66 days till we start the drive and 68 till we arrive!!! I can't believe it was well into the 300's when I first started my countdown!!


----------



## KBrown88

Yay! Not long now!


----------



## LLLSRL

Been counting down since almost 800 days, we are now finally down to 21!!!


----------



## KaLyn

LLLSRL said:


> Been counting down since almost 800 days, we are now finally down to 21!!!



How exciting!!!!!!!


----------



## grainsmommy

23 sleeps! I am SO not ready, and yet I'm more ready than ever.  I am so in need of a magical time . Kids too, probably even more so.


----------



## KaLyn

169


----------



## shopgirl78

Finally,just 6.


----------



## lindsrose

sersee05 said:


> Oh my gosh..5 days!!!! I'm not ready! Lol



5 days for us too!!!


----------



## lovin'fl

Just added a day on the front end of our next trip...so now it's one day less...yahoo!!  

*33 days!!*


----------



## Surfinpiratee

46!!!


----------



## ktrask

18!!!!


----------



## mrincredible70

16 days !!!!   WooHooo!!


----------



## KaLyn

165 days or 5 months, 2 weeks.


----------



## jcjen519

23 days I believe until dec trip and 130 for our spring trip!!


Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## MouseMomma0304

We leave Friday morning!!! I haven't been able to sleep in a week!!


----------



## snowwite

We go in one week!


----------



## APiratesLifeForMe2

25 days!!! It's like a Christmas countdown now.


----------



## allijune

225 more days!! My girls and I have a countdown chain wrapping the stairway banister.


----------



## veachjt

1!!!!! Woohoo@@


----------



## MouseMomma0304

0 days! It's time to go!! Wooohoooo


----------



## lizaisabel

16 days!!!!!


----------



## Nancee74

One day !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MinnieDaisy

4 days until we buy a new car for the Florida roadtrip

6 days until we can start pulling days from our countdown calendar

7 days until our custom Safari Mickey shirts come in

30 DAYS UNTIL WE ARRIVE IN DOWNTOWN DISNEY!!!


----------



## Nancy F

14 days till I'm back at my Happy Place!!!
Nancy


----------



## snorris2

8 days!!!


----------



## Viva Las Disney

9 - Single Digits!


----------



## oneprincessjo

60 days until we leave and 62 until we arrive. I attempted to convince my husband to change our plans and leave tonight, but there is zero availability for DVC this upcoming week... And that little thing where my husband couldn't get off work. LOL... I guess I can wait **sigh**


----------



## KaLyn

163!!!


----------



## cyndiloveswalt

1! In the car driving down now!!


----------



## MinnieFan4ever

Only 8 days


----------



## KaLyn

162!


----------



## meriberi00

40 days til we leave and 41 days til we arrive at WDW!!!


----------



## code3chica

We arrive one week from today!!!!!


----------



## DisneyWalle

7 days to go!!!!  So excited


----------



## KaLyn

161!  It's hard to believe that my countdown started at 261.  100 days down, wahoo!


----------



## TriniandBre

Only 14 more days to go!!!!!!!!


----------



## dizzydrop

31 yay


----------



## KaLyn

160!

Sent from my iPad using the DISBoards app.


----------



## thr33boys

Lucky number 13! Can't wait!!!


----------



## snorris2

5!!!


----------



## DVCmom4

79 more days


----------



## KCrystal

137 days until our first WDW vacation. Staying at AoA in LM rooms. Me, DH, DD8, DS5, DD3, Mom, and my two younger sisters (19 and 15). I'M SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!


----------



## aubriee

10 more days!  Almost in single digits! only 7 more work days though!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Well it would have been our 5,5 jump up and down day but due to the changes in the GAC/DAS we have chosen to cancel our trip. 

Until things are more autism friendly at WDW we won't be able to go.  Which could be a good thing as it forces us to see more of Europe instead of escaping to WDW.  Yet, I do miss the magic.


----------



## KaLyn

159


----------



## Sandi S

My mom and I are leaving Saturday morning with my four kids for our trip. The kids STILL do not know, but they will get the surprise tomorrow. I cannot wait to tell them! I am still working out the final surprise details, but they are going to freak out!


----------



## snorris2

2!!!!!


----------



## KaLyn

157


----------



## Texas2Disney

ZERO! Today is that magical day!


----------



## Surfinpiratee

34!!!!!!!


----------



## varonec

2!!!!


----------



## SpecialistSarah

I am 50 days away from my WDW visit today.  First time at WDW since July 2004 (yuck, how has it been 9 years!) First time at Disney's AKL Lodge--Kidani this trip,  First trip bringing my sister and her family (my niece's first time, my nephew was there at age 3, he just turned 11). 

Trying not to stress out too much. Money got very unexpectedly tight.  Somehow I know it will all work out But still looking forward to January 17 when we leave!


----------



## snorris2

2!!!


----------



## DisneyWalle

2 days!!!!


----------



## luvmikids

Too many nah just 72


----------



## Nancy F

This time next week... We'll be on our way to see The Mouse!!!





Nancy


----------



## KaLyn

156!


----------



## KaLyn

Double post, sorry.


----------



## AngelSeel

7


----------



## KaLyn

154


----------



## Surfinpiratee

32!!!


----------



## AmandaJayne

2 more sleeps and Disney here we come! Will be in sunny Florida on Tuesday! Good bye wet snow of Ny


----------



## JEWLSVERN

69 day!!!


----------



## lizaisabel

7 more days!!!


----------



## Disneyaddictz

30!!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## emilyd1974

5!!!!!!!!


----------



## Harringtons

6 days and we will b in florida for Disney!!!!!


----------



## oneprincessjo

50 days till we leave and 52 till we arrive!!!


----------



## KaLyn

153


----------



## TobiasFunke

4 ------ so freakin happy


----------



## pixidustmom

To WDW 1 year from today. Disneyland 2m 1w 2days


----------



## KaLyn

152!


----------



## crzyeeyoreangel

Still hoping I haven't gave up the Disney dreaming yet.....so....98 days!


----------



## missjackiemcg

18  Not like we can't wait to get out of here or anything!!


----------



## luvmikids

67!!!


----------



## theelfqueen

THREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stmize

Left on Saturday to come home. Def got the post disney blues.


----------



## KaLyn

151


----------



## sewchic82

4 days YIPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!


----------



## KaLyn

148!


----------



## Evangeline76

31!!!! So close to the twenties!!!


----------



## KaLyn

141!


----------



## lovin'fl

Down to 5...woo hoo!!!!


----------



## MommyBell08

282!


----------



## avander

5 days to go.


----------



## disneytripper024

avander said:


> 5 days to go.


 42 days!!! Can't wait!!!


----------



## disneytripper024

avander said:


> 5 days to go.


 42 days!!! Sorry bout the other post, I'm a rookie first attempt at posting


----------



## KCrystal

118 days! We got our mm+ little USB drive thing in the mail today  I got excited all over again! Sat down with two of the three kiddos and watched both videos on repeat for over half an hour. We might be a little excited.... lol


----------



## JEWLSVERN

53 days. getting closer!


----------



## KaLyn

138!


----------



## KaLyn

136!


----------



## DisneyRegulars

15!!!!!!!  Thank goodness Christmas is in there to distract me.


----------



## bjschil

11 days until departure.  So excited.  Happy HAPPY


----------



## cassjg

29 days..  Mom and son (18) trip to celebrate my birthday.


----------



## greenetiki

21 days to go! First trip for our kids (5 and 9).


----------



## KaLyn

135


----------



## luvmikids

49! And paid in full! So excited for trip #5!


----------



## Surfinpiratee

13!!!!!! So close to single digits...


----------



## KaLyn

134


----------



## oneprincessjo

30 days till we leave and 32 till we arrive!!!


----------



## QueenofScott

14! Well, 13 & 1/2 niw


----------



## Evangeline76

11 days!!!! I can almost start seeing our dates on the 10 day weather forecast!!! (For some reason, this always makes my trip seem real)

Everyone have a magical day!!!


----------



## JEWLSVERN

We are down to 43. Getting excited. Our magic bands should be here in 2-3 weeks. That will make it really real.


----------



## KaLyn

128!


----------



## Fjobe

178 days for me, and I made our dining reservations Christmas morning (had to wake up early )! We will be there on DS's bday, and I am so excited that I was able to book the Tomorrowland Fireworks Dessert Party that night!


----------



## Gumbo4x4

Several hundred, if not more


----------



## Montyrob

We are there Sunday, can not wait

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Surfinpiratee

6 dayssss!


----------



## luvmikids

43 days!!


----------



## kd8360

25 days!!!


----------



## northeast_minnie

97 days - cannot wait


----------



## KaLyn

123


----------



## MommyBell08

265


----------



## Surfinpiratee

One. 


We leave tomorrow! Ahhhhh


----------



## Disneyaddictz

Can I say today!!?? We are heading to Jacksonville from NC and should be there just before sunset! I'm so excited the day is finally here! Although it just crept in my sick mind that I don't have anymore disney planning in my future  am I the only weirdo?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## KaLyn

122


----------



## rab1022

14 days

Heading down for our first (of many, hopefully) stay at Fort Wilderness.


----------



## DisneyRegulars

1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Send Pixie dust my way.  I hope the blizzard doesn't stop us!  We're flying out of Buffalo and my parents are going out of Boston, both right in the max snow zone.


----------



## FrugalFashionista

I'm not sure I want figure it out. We aren't going again until Oct 2015


----------



## Surfinpiratee

My boyfriend and I leave tonight!!!!  I can't believe the day is here! We're driving and will arrive tomorrow


----------



## kd8360

23 days!!


----------



## luvmikids

36!


----------



## 1000HappyWishes

We finally hit double digits! Only 99 days to go! 

Double Digit Dance!


----------



## KaLyn

121


----------



## DisneyRegulars

0 DAYS!!!!!!! Flight leaves at 6:05pm!  Now to pretend to work for a few hours.


----------



## kd8360

22 days!!


----------



## oneprincessjo

18 days till we leave and 20 days till we arrive!!! So excited!! So much to do!!!


----------



## mobesfamily

25 days!!!!!!


----------



## mom2t

160 getting closer


----------



## AEpoppins34

5 days!!!!!!


----------



## rymahoney

3 long days!!


----------



## KaLyn

120!


----------



## kd8360

21 days!!!


----------



## courtneeey

137!


----------



## EricBowser

15 days.... cannot wait... we leave in 13 days since we're diving from Pittsburgh to Charlotte on Jan 17, Charlotte to Orlando on 18th, and then check-in on 19th. 

CANNOT WAIT!!


----------



## luvmikids

34!!!


----------



## Nancy F

110 Days till our April trip.  And I just booked next Dec. 
Nancy


----------



## shannon006

18


----------



## Fjobe

We have 169 days to go!


----------



## sturowski

254! Returned on September 30 and on to planning our next September trip,,, yay


----------



## kd8360

20 days!


----------



## KaLyn

119


----------



## disneysmyhappyplace

222 long days!!


----------



## KaLyn

118


----------



## JEWLSVERN

33. Getting closer!!!


----------



## lolobug

16 sleepless nights!


----------



## kd8360

19 days


----------



## 2005michelle83

309!!

Urghhhh! Roll on November! 

Saying that, we booked it in may 2013 and we are already 8 months through the 18month wait!

We have added our flights to our package now so that's another box ticked!


----------



## momof2mouses

48 DAYS!!!! Woohoo!!!!


----------



## QueenQuad

2 months, 5 days, 1 hour, 3 minutes and counting 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## KaLyn

117


----------



## KaLyn

116


----------



## MommyBell08

258


----------



## ianluvsmickeymouse

A long time not sure when I should start planning but we want to go in December for Mickey's Christmas Party. Went in 2001 when my grown boys were little. Remarried and have a 4 year-old that loves Mickey!! I also have 2 step kids who will be going.


----------



## KaLyn

ianluvsmickeymouse said:


> A long time not sure when I should start planning but we want to go in December for Mickey's Christmas Party. Went in 2001 when my grown boys were little. Remarried and have a 4 year-old that loves Mickey!! I also have 2 step kids who will be going.



It's never too early to start planning!  I started at 262 days to go, but I know some who start even earlier!


----------



## THEJOEL

88 Days !!!! Can hardly wait..


----------



## THEJOEL

88 Days !!!!


----------



## Nathansmommy

75 days!


----------



## jrj

24 days   

Uber excited


----------



## KaLyn

115


----------



## oneprincessjo

6 work days... 11 days till we start the drive and 13 days till we arrive!!


----------



## KaLyn

114!


----------



## TrudyNH

408 days until Disney.  FOUR HUNDRED AND EIGHT.   Why am I yelling that?  Because I'm annoyed I don't get to go in 2014 

I plan a trip to Disney each February for my teenage son, his friend and myself.   My husband is usually in the area playing golf.   Unfortunately, DH had a slight heart attack a couple months ago and has not been given the ok to fly out of the country.  He's in perfect health (yay!) so for that I am ecstatic.

So February 24, 2015 we will leave behind the 6 feet of snow that sits on my front lawn and arrive in sunny Orlando.


----------



## disneygrl704

180


----------



## KaLyn

112


----------



## kd8360

13 days!!!


----------



## courtneeey

129!


----------



## QueenQuad

60 days!!!!! Made FP ressies just now!!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## erddig

32 days 2 hours, but who is counting!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## luvmikids

26!!!!


----------



## wholesalestunna

I'm down to five days... I leave Friday!


----------



## pixiemama91

Just decided this week that we will be doing a May 2015 trip. 475 days. I tried to convince myself that we should be going this May, but decided it would be better May of 2015 and then my Mom and sister would be able to join. My mom really wants to go and enjoy it through the eyes of her grandchildren


----------



## lovegrumpy

253 and it can't come soon enough.


----------



## JosieMouse

199. Can't wait to hit 180.


----------



## AudreyKThompson

Seven, as my dd4 informed me "I counted the rings on my chain!"


----------



## momminnie

5                                                                                                           more days till I am in the world! We leave on Friday just so we don't have to drive all day. Now if I can get motivated to get on the move to clean my house and pack!


----------



## Brittmarie04

5 yay excited!!!!!!


----------



## kd8360

12 days!!


----------



## KaLyn

110


----------



## kd8360

11 days!!


----------



## MaggieMollyMom

32!


----------



## Annie78

Nine days until telling DS (on his birthday), 44 days until we arrive at Pop!


----------



## smak1026

11 Days!!!!!  So excited!


----------



## dbramer

Woot!!! Just broke 200...199 today


----------



## bensmama

54 days!!  So excited!    This is our second time bringing our son (he's 8) and our first time bringing our daughter (she just turned 1)


----------



## Fivesacharm

Just realized that we broke 200! 198 days until we go home!!!


----------



## Pbuttadad

317


----------



## kd8360

9 days!!! single digits finally!!!


----------



## courtneeey

125!


----------



## rajahfan7

17! It snuck up on me!!


----------



## KaLyn

108!


----------



## kd8360

8 days!!!


----------



## KaLyn

107


----------



## kgsmith

250


----------



## lorigacc

Too many!


----------



## luvmikids

20!!!!


----------



## MSSANDRA

I booked it yesterday, and we leave in 6 days!!! I know, crazy right. We have done many longer trips, planned 6 or more months out, but this short trip just fell in our lap and we said SURE!!!!


----------



## oneprincessjo

3 days till we leave and 5 till we arrive!!! And yesterday was my last day of work before I leave, so I am already on vacation... 2 glorious weeks off from work


----------



## KaLyn

106


----------



## kd8360

6 days!!!


----------



## rajahfan7

too many.... aka 15


----------



## James tabor

40 days to go


----------



## courtneeey

122!


----------



## KaLyn

105


----------



## MandiC

12!


----------



## luvmikids

In the teens! 19


----------



## plutoloversmom

95


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

209


----------



## lolobug

2!!!


----------



## KaLyn

104


----------



## kd8360

5 days!!!


----------



## Wcpedorc

We leave in 18 days!


----------



## rodeo65

Leaving in three days!!!  The Disney portion of our trip begins in 11 days.


----------



## oneprincessjo

Starting the drive down at 3am tomorrow morning!!! We check in on Thursday!!!!!


----------



## HollenAngi

4!!!!


----------



## plutoloversmom

95


----------



## HeyLynners

19 days!!!


----------



## shannon006

3


----------



## knkmom

Way too many!!! 480 days!


----------



## luvmikids

18


----------



## nfrank

232


----------



## KaLyn

103


----------



## QueenQuad

50 days!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## kd8360

4 days!!!


----------



## Yahweh

Just finished booking our resort.

315 days
10 months and 11 days from today.


----------



## canlafre

20 days!! WHOOO HOOO


----------



## kP72

Still have about 9 months. ..... but planning is a huge part of the fun!


----------



## courtneeey

119! Less than 4 months!!!!


----------



## KaLyn

102


----------



## ttcl516

400


----------



## laekia

23 for us! We head to Disney on Valentines day


----------



## phantesi

We are leaving Saturday!  First park day will be Monday.


----------



## MrsCies

T-minus 312 days!!!!


----------



## kd8360

3 days!!!


----------



## luvmikids

16


----------



## KaLyn

101!!!!!


----------



## Edenney20

309!  Way too many but we are having fun counting down with movie nights.


----------



## Sparkly

18 days!!


----------



## libba

59! Made our FP+ resides yesterday!


----------



## danabalana

29 days!!!!!


----------



## WendyLou

96!!!! Double digits!


----------



## WendyLou

96!!!


----------



## uccats97

65!!


----------



## Holly Quinlan

657 long days


----------



## Sparkly

17 days!


----------



## DVCmom4

We finally made to the teens!!!   19 more days!!!!  WOO HOO!!!


----------



## judypriv

SIX!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KaLyn

100!


----------



## courtneeey

117!


----------



## TX Momof2

7 days to go!!!


----------



## rebeccalancaster

On the way now!!! Leaving NC. Check in Sunday!


----------



## bcbmommy

5


----------



## andigomeep

1!!!!


----------



## kd8360

9 hrs!!!!!


----------



## KaLyn

99!  Oh, yeah!  Double digit dancin!


----------



## jacquelynb

We don't have exact dates yet, but I think we're at about 240 days.  Way too far away!   We want to surprise the kiddos and I don't know how I'm ever going to keep it a secret for so long.  I'm already bursting with excitement!


----------



## KaLyn

jacquelynb said:


> We don't have exact dates yet, but I think we're at about 240 days.  Way too far away!   We want to surprise the kiddos and I don't know how I'm ever going to keep it a secret for so long.  I'm already bursting with excitement!



You can do it!  We started at 262 days out and our girls still don't know!  We plan in keeping it a secret for 85 more days.  Good luck!


----------



## jacquelynb

Thx!  We will be driving and don't plan on telling them until we are about an hour away!


----------



## tcherjen

53 more days!!!!! Whoo Hoo!


----------



## jdurham25

75 days...seems like forever!


----------



## Sparkly

15 days! 

KaLyn, congrats on 99 days! It'll fly by now! :


----------



## KaLyn

Sparkly said:


> 15 days!   KaLyn, congrats on 99 days! It'll fly by now! :



Thanks!  I'm getting super excited now!

98 as of today!  Yay!  

Sent from my iPad using the DISBoards app.


----------



## Nhebron

Sparkly said:


> 15 days!
> 
> KaLyn, congrats on 99 days! It'll fly by now! :



We will be there around the same time....

We have 14 days to go.


----------



## KaLyn

97


----------



## Sparkly

Nhebron said:


> We will be there around the same time....
> 
> We have 14 days to go.



Awesome! We have 14 days to go today!


----------



## KaLyn

96


----------



## Sparkly

13! Getting so wonderfully close now!


----------



## MandiC

We'll be on a plane in 3 days!


----------



## courtneeey

113!


----------



## ginamarie716

227...so far away


----------



## KaLyn

95


----------



## Badamon

14!!!!! Sure hope I don't forget to start packing. I waited about 6 months and leave it to me to be rushing around the day before in a panic. 
Sure hope it warms up down there.....freezing isn't even close to the description for here, so I'm sure it will be better than this! 
Yahooo.....can not wait!


----------



## DesiBelle9

3 days left!!!!! Too excited!!!!!


----------



## disneymom88

54 days!! woohooo


----------



## Sparkly

12 days!


----------



## judypriv

1!!!!


----------



## Mama Moose

26 days until we leave!! 
Magic bands came today!!


----------



## Tiger8691

131. So close but so far away.


----------



## staceyrhood

2!!!


----------



## luvmikids

10!!!!


----------



## mimilou82

9 Days til my first solo vacation !!! Can't wait


----------



## Sparkly

11 days!


----------



## KaLyn

94!


----------



## 2005michelle83

Look at all those double and single digits! So jealous!

286 for me! Urghhhh.


----------



## JEWLSVERN

9 days!!! Getting so close b


----------



## luvmikids

Single digits! 9


----------



## KaLyn

93!


----------



## Magic2000

My granddaughter and I can't wait til May!!!


----------



## Sparkly

10 days to go!


----------



## KaLyn

92!


----------



## mdsouth

8 more days,  yipee


----------



## courtneeey

109!


----------



## Sparkly

*NINE DAYS TO GO!!!!*


----------



## QueenQuad

40 til we head out, 41 til we arrive at WDW!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## KaLyn

91


----------



## Sparkly

*EIGHT DAYS TO GO!!*


----------



## JEWLSVERN

5!!!!!!


----------



## decembergirl71

125 days!!  Can't wait!


----------



## shopgirl78

shopgirl78 said:


> Down to 10 months and 18-ish days ; )



It's done come and gone. we had a blast and we are looking at DCL in March 2015: )


----------



## KaLyn

90


----------



## msd1776

34 days,


----------



## egpmama

27!! Woohoo!!!!!


----------



## Sparkly

*SEVEN DAYS TO GO!!*

And 398 until our March 2015 trip XD


----------



## armmom

Just booked!!!! 257 days to go!!!!


----------



## KaLyn

armmom said:


> Just booked!!!! 257 days to go!!!!



How exciting!  It'll fly by, I'm sure!  We started our countdown right around that number too.


----------



## luvmikids

5!!!!!


----------



## KaLyn

89


----------



## canlafre

6 days! WHOOO HOOO !


----------



## JEWLSVERN

We leave in 3!!!!!, arrive in 4. So excited!!!!!!!!!'


----------



## Sparkly

*SIX DAYS TO GO!!*


----------



## lauramichele

19 days to go!!  But who's counting?!


----------



## KaLyn

88


----------



## Bound and Rebound

3!!


----------



## BellesLibrary

306. I'm SO excited!!

And I'm am so jealous of everyone who is going in just a few days. Have fun for all of us!


----------



## Sparkly

*FIVE DAYS TO GO!!*


----------



## figment3258

300


----------



## ginnygi

211. Too many!


----------



## KaLyn

87


----------



## HeyLynners

2!


----------



## courtneeey

104!


----------



## emilybduke

43 DAYS!!! WAAHOO!!!

Emily-Brady Duke, From my iPad


----------



## LaurenV82

162 for us! Going so slow!


----------



## Jeepin Dad

43, after all the snow and ice we've had the last couple of weeks it can't get here fast enough!!!


----------



## taterheads

2!!!


----------



## QueenQuad

5 weeks from today and we'll be at POR!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## danabalana

13!!!!!!


----------



## luvmikids

1!!!!


----------



## Sparkly

luvmikids said:


> 1!!!!



Have a great time!

THREE DAYS TO GO FOR US!!


----------



## TinkTitans

We are at 20 days !
And then we are going again at the end of October.


----------



## JEWLSVERN

We leave TODAY! As soon as my DD6 gets off the bus.


----------



## KaLyn

86!


----------



## tinkerbellmamma

6!!!!


----------



## Yahweh

297  

Best of luck to those going this week


----------



## Tylerandhayleysmom

286 More Days to go!!! Feels like forever


----------



## mco65

103 days per my youngest son.

It was my intention not to tell the kids so soon but my oldest caught my wife making ADRs.. and blew the whistle on the whole trip.


----------



## Alicatt

99!!!


----------



## tnkkc2009

119 days for us. 2nd trip to Disney.  Our first time was during Christmas in 2011!!! Can't wait to go back!


----------



## Hoodie

15!!!!


----------



## brekken1

266


----------



## KaLyn

85


----------



## mymommom

278 Taking all the kids and grandkids ...13 of us! Can't wait to see the castle all lit up


----------



## Sparkly

TWO DAYS TO GO, TWO DAYS UNTIL DISNEY WORLD!!!! We go and stay overnight at the airport tomorrow night!!


----------



## oneprincessjo

Just got back from our last trip last Saturday. We weren't planning on returning until 2016... but we are going back January 2015... 350 days to go!!


----------



## Sparkly

One day to go! We fly tomorrow!


----------



## KaLyn

84


----------



## MinnieF

63!


----------



## supergoofy

194 days until we land in Orlando

195 days until we are in the parks.


----------



## DEJ07

246...it feels like forever!


----------



## KaLyn

83


----------



## Fjobe

133 for me


----------



## KaLyn

82


----------



## PrncessA

185! 5 days until ADR booking!!


----------



## courtneeey

99!!!! Double digits!


----------



## erddig

I'm in hours 52!!! Packed and ready!


----------



## 3XMickey

130 days until vacation start 143 days until Disney World!!!  Will be DD 1st trip out of Texas.


----------



## KaLyn

81


----------



## 2005michelle83

273.

I'm trying to whittle this triple number down in stages. The next milestone is 199! Only 74 days to go (10.5 weeks)! 

Come on November!!!!


----------



## Tylerandhayleysmom

281 days too long!!!!!


----------



## PrncessA

183 days! 3 days until ADR's!


----------



## lemonears6

100


----------



## KaLyn

80


----------



## triana00

Ten!!!!!


----------



## uccats97

45= trip is paid in full


----------



## grwrn

57!!


----------



## KaLyn

79!


----------



## lemonears6

99 -so happy to be out of the triple number and down to double!!!


----------



## PrncessA

182!


----------



## Gillyrose779

Finally booked flight and resort - 69 days- woot woot!!!


----------



## courtneeey

95!


----------



## tcherjen

34 I think lol.  March 21


----------



## KaLyn

78


----------



## lemonears6

98


----------



## Missdisney00

So excited!


----------



## pinkfairyy2180

185


----------



## Alexle2007

Just booked using my pin that expired today- 183 days! Can't wait! We've skipped the last couple of years to go to other places so it will be nice to be back. dS6 is excited to be tall enough to ride the a Rock N' Roller Coaster!


----------



## KaLyn

77


----------



## lemonears6

97


----------



## Rindercella

6 days and ds has no idea!


----------



## grwrn

57


----------



## margaret07013

77 - I can't wait.


----------



## KaLyn

margaret07013 said:


> 77 - I can't wait.



Us too!


----------



## abyss0208

51 for us!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## ToyStory#1fan'sMom

464...uggh...but at least we're going!   And I am a massive planner so it's probably better than there is plenty of time


----------



## Melany502

272


----------



## WildReekies

292


----------



## KaLyn

76


----------



## Kristin3021

41!!


----------



## QueenQuad

24!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## MandiC

Far too long! We're not sure when we are going back but December 2016 at the latest...


----------



## HisMinnie

We've got 92 days left until our adult-only trip and 255 until we bring the kids with us again.


----------



## verleniahall

199 Days!


----------



## KaLyn

75


----------



## MomofDisneyLoversx3

10!!!


----------



## lemonears6

95


----------



## Annie78

9 days - single digits! It's been a cruddy few weeks, so I am so glad to have this trip to look forward to.


----------



## triana00

Five!!!!!


----------



## momof2mouses

triana00 said:


> Five!!!!!



Me too!!


----------



## KaLyn

74


----------



## courtneeey

91!


----------



## JenDisFan02

255!


----------



## alievans719

So excited, I'm down to THREE days left!


----------



## KaLyn

73


----------



## Hoodie

Two!!!!


----------



## QueenQuad

3 weeks from right now and I'll be at the airport going through security!!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## BigDaddyWill

99! Double Digit Dance!!


----------



## lemonears6

93


----------



## OhStuffandFluff

99!


----------



## Ufgatorfan24

16


----------



## courtneeey

Only 3 more months!!!! 90 days!


----------



## Scottishbrit

32!!!!!


----------



## lemonears6

92


----------



## PrncessA

175!


----------



## KaLyn

72


----------



## Suzanna1973

622 days....yep...88 weeks and 6 days....that's 88 weeks and 6 days too long.


----------



## KaLyn

71


----------



## lemonears6

91


----------



## lemonears6

90


----------



## KaLyn

70


----------



## 2005michelle83

262!


----------



## mrszeek

Happy Birthday to Me, Mommy/Daughter trip!


----------



## shell8558

6


----------



## Cadets74

Leaving March 29th...  Taking wife and 7 kids for the first time...  Not telling kids till the morning leave!!!  So excited!!!


----------



## lemonears6

89 days


----------



## PrncessA

172!


----------



## KaLyn

69!


----------



## chrissy walsh

Almost at the 6 month mark


----------



## KaLyn

68


----------



## TNS_Tinkerbell

257 days... way to long!


----------



## QueenQuad

15!!! Happy dance!!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## MatoMany

8!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lemonears6

87


----------



## KaLyn

67


----------



## uccats97

32!!


----------



## DisDr.

6!


----------



## fairygodmomma

60!!!


----------



## Amandas4

24!!!!


----------



## jillian01520

24!!!!!


----------



## poeticdiabetic

32 days. I leave the day before and will stay at a cheap motel, though.


----------



## jdurham25

2 days!!!!


----------



## KaLyn

66


----------



## wishes0813

101


----------



## pigletgirl

193 days. Sheesh just waiting for the 180 day mark lol


----------



## KaLyn

65


----------



## uccats97

Leaving exactly one month from today!!


----------



## fairygodmomma

58!!!! and we can't wait!


----------



## KaLyn

64


----------



## uccats97

Got an email this morning that my MagicBands shipped today! 29 days!


----------



## MatoMany

4 days!!


----------



## Svhadden

182 days, so ADR's in just a couple of days pixie dust:.

We're in Louisiana, and half the people we know are heading to WDW this week because of Mardi Gras break.  MAJOR Disney jones happening .

Listening to Sorcerer Radio, watching dvr'd Disney Week shows, Disney movies every dayit's bad, folks .


----------



## pigletgirl

191 days! Planning our ADR's now so it'll be easy to book in 11 days!  

And then we'll book our flights once Southwest opens their schedule for September.

Then we have a couple of long months before anything exciting happens.


----------



## lemonears6

84


----------



## KaLyn

63


----------



## KristenCarll

337


----------



## QueenQuad

10 days til we leave to airport city, 11 til we fly out and arrive at POR!!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## 5stljayhawks

the wife and DD leaves in 2 days, and me and fam in about 100 days..... 

dude totally not fair


----------



## Bee2u

6!


----------



## Dsnyfireman

14 days from now wife and I will be at down town disney relaxing!!! No kids this trip!


----------



## KaLyn

62


----------



## disneygrl704

160 long days but only 100 days until we can book our Fastpass+!


----------



## lemonears6

82


----------



## fairygodmomma

55!!!!


----------



## lemonears6

81


----------



## poochie

33 Days!!!!!


----------



## KaLyn

61!  Tomorrow is online check-in and FP+ day!


----------



## pumpkinpatchquilter

201 - so excited to be so close to under 200!!


----------



## sacandjac

258 days!!!  Staying at BLT


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

72 days yay!!


----------



## Collmal

824. Sigh... at least we have a Disneyland trip or two (or three) planned in between!


----------



## uccats97

24!


----------



## tci1212

253 days


----------



## MatoMany

Tomorrow!!


----------



## Cadets74

24


----------



## lemonears6

80


----------



## RobertsFam6

220


----------



## fairygodmomma

53!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tigerlulu

50!!!!!!!! Yippee!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## QueenQuad

One week from today we'll be sitting in Denver vegging out at our hotel to fly out the 13th! Single digits baby!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## KaLyn

60!  We enter a new set of 10s tomorrow!


----------



## tcherjen

15 days!!!!!!!!!


----------



## plutoloversmom

52!!!


----------



## pigletgirl

188 days!


----------



## lemonears6

79


----------



## Comeundone87

34


----------



## KaLyn

59


----------



## Dsnyfireman

10!!!!!!!! Single digit dance tomorrow!!!!


----------



## pigletgirl

187 days!


----------



## KaLyn

58


----------



## lemonears6

78


----------



## fairygodmomma

51


----------



## MeanestMomEver

4


----------



## pigletgirl

186 days!


----------



## uccats97

21!!!


----------



## QueenQuad

6 days from now!!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## SFD998

7 months and 7 days until we return to WDW, but only 34 days until Aulani, 4 months 4 until Disneyland and 400 until the next cruise with a few days at WDW thrown in of course!


----------



## KaLyn

57 days OR 1 month, 3 weeks, 5 days.


----------



## violetjaymom

135 days!! First time trip for our kids ages 6 and 4


----------



## belle1986

226! That sounds so far away!


----------



## lemonears6

77


----------



## Scottishbrit

17!!!!


----------



## KaLyn

56


----------



## sopergirls

223 days. A lifetime if u ask me, lol


----------



## QueenQuad

Will be arriving at MCO in exactly 4 days!!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## KaLyn

55


----------



## lemonears6

75


----------



## ALFranklin

2 days from now! 

I have to work today and tomorrow!...I'm never gonna make it!!!


----------



## PamelaPaige726

146


----------



## verleniahall

180! Made our ADR


----------



## msquoted

151 days until we tell the kids the big news and hit the open road 
 and 153 days until we are on  Disney Property!


----------



## disneyshea

Excited to be joining the boards. We are 97 days out!! I'm so excited!!


----------



## KaLyn

54


----------



## QueenQuad

Leave tomorrow afternoon to our airport city, flying/arriving Thursday at POR!!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## KaLyn

53


----------



## jsmith654

KaLyn said:


> 53



Us too!!!!


----------



## KaLyn

jsmith654 said:


> Us too!!!!



Cool!


----------



## dismagic68

23 days


----------



## uccats97

16!!


----------



## aflaat

19!!!


----------



## kingcrab

11 days til we head south.


----------



## Dsnyfireman

F....O...U...R!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't wait to be out of this @&$#%^****^% snow!!!! More coming today and tomorrow for us here in Maine!!! POP here we come!!


----------



## darbry

79 days too many!!


----------



## lemonears6

72


----------



## QueenQuad

Boarding the plane in like 5 hours!!!!!!! Woohoo!!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## KaLyn

52


----------



## Sparkly

Something like 360 days. Not sure because we haven't worked out proper dates yet.


----------



## PrncessA

78! I am counting down the days till 60, because 60 feels closer than the 70's!


----------



## fairygodmomma

45!!!!


----------



## poochie

24 days  for us.  But it seems since this winter has been so bad this year. Almost everyone you talk to is heading to Florida.


----------



## want2bamommy

63 days!


----------



## lemonears6

71


----------



## KaLyn

51


----------



## pigletgirl

179 days...


----------



## jojosam

143 days


----------



## Dsnyfireman

1


----------



## stmize

76


----------



## KaLyn

50!  Tomorrow starts a new set of 10s, woohoo!


----------



## uccats97

13!


----------



## fairygodmomma

43!!!!!!


----------



## quigs3

Way too many...76!


----------



## lemonears6

70!!


----------



## Nathansmommy

9!!!!


----------



## libba

Seven!


----------



## Fivesacharm

Just left this morning (short weekend stay)...now we have to wait 139 more for our big summer trip. Won't come fast enough!


----------



## robertsfam5

238.   Can't wait!


----------



## Cadets74

Down to 14!!!


----------



## emerald51362

5. So excited!!


----------



## Irish Piglet

Well it's not to WDW, but to the Disney Resort in Hilton Head for our 1st Wedding Anniversary trip. It is in 3 months and 3 weeks. I can't wait.


----------



## princessmia331

14 days!!!! And the princess 5th birthday!!!!!


----------



## Dsnyfireman

TODAY!!!!!!! Cab will be here in 1 1/2 hours!!! Can't sleep too excited!!!


----------



## 2005michelle83

241...

Looking forward to getting in the 100s!


----------



## lemonears6

69!!!!


----------



## jennsmail

Five!


----------



## TBGOES2DISNEY

Not long!  43 days!


----------



## lemonears6

68


----------



## goofymoma

54!!!! Can not wait!! My kids still don't know - we're telling them about 2 wks before


----------



## chrissy walsh

Getting closer!! Just made the 120 days dining reservations


----------



## uccats97

goofymoma said:


> 54!!!! Can not wait!! My kids still don't know - we're telling them about 2 wks before


Just curious, why 2 weeks before? Why not the day of?


----------



## KaLyn

47


----------



## lemonears6

67


----------



## MommyBell08

189


----------



## lemonears6

66 days till we leave


----------



## fairygodmomma

39!!!!I'm so excited to be in the 30s


----------



## Comeundone87

20!!!!


----------



## momof2buffalo

69! Yippee!


----------



## ajwolfe

only 60!! I'm hoping the time flies between now and then.


----------



## jlsmith376

161 days!


----------



## uccats97

Leaving in 8 days!


----------



## KaLyn

45 days until we arrive and 31 until we tell the girls!


----------



## KelleyK75

Leaving tomorrow and arriving Saturday!  Yay!!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

150 more sleeps!


----------



## pigletgirl

173 days!


----------



## lemonears6

65


----------



## AmyBWV99

70. Can't come quick enough.


----------



## ceemys

Just booked my Family Honeymoon trip in August.  136 days to Disney and 134 days until my wedding!


----------



## jennsmail

Today! We leave today!


----------



## Theaberdeenkid

We leave today. 

And 90 days till we go again


----------



## KaLyn

44!


----------



## lemonears6

64


----------



## pigletgirl

172 days!


----------



## Tylerandhayleysmom

243 more days too long!!!!


----------



## PrncessA

69!! We broke the 60's!


----------



## KaLyn

43


----------



## lemonears6

63


----------



## shua321

81!


----------



## Cadets74

A week from today I will be at Crystal Palace on our first day in the Magic Kingdom!!!  Can't wait!!!!


----------



## erikamacelroy

191 days.....at least I broke out of the 200's! And only 11 days till I can make ADRs!!


----------



## lemonears6

62 days left before we leave, 2 days left before fast pass


----------



## kjs1976

TWO WEEKS FROM TODAY!!! Woot


----------



## KaLyn

42 days from today I will be in Pepper Market at CSR having brunch before heading out to enjoy our first day in Florida at MK!


----------



## lemonears6

61


----------



## 2005michelle83

233


----------



## Caseheidi

38


----------



## redhed7588

! more day!


----------



## shortstack

242 days or 34 weeks. They kids have switched the countdown to weeks as it seems shorter to them


----------



## KaLyn

41!


----------



## lemonears6

60


----------



## Avalon_toon

35 more days!  And with a snowstorm yesterday and another one forecasted for tomorrow, can I say I CANNOT WAIT!


----------



## Cadets74

4!!!!


----------



## Fivesacharm

129...getting pretty close to double digits


----------



## pigletgirl

168 days!


----------



## JohnnyFromCanada

62 days...


----------



## Comeundone87

15


----------



## KaLyn

40 days!  Tomorrow we enter a new set of 10s!


----------



## poochie

kjs1976 said:


> TWO WEEKS FROM TODAY!!! Woot




Us too !


----------



## plutoloversmom

Down to 32!


----------



## 2005michelle83

shortstack said:


> 242 days or 34 weeks. They kids have switched the countdown to weeks as it seems shorter to them



We'll be there the same time


----------



## uccats97

Leave in 3!!


----------



## KaLyn

39!  Can't believe it, we started counting so long ago!


----------



## KaLyn

38


----------



## pigletgirl

KaLyn said:


> 40 days!  Tomorrow we enter a new set of 10s!



I love entering a new set of 10's! 

With that being said, 166 days!


----------



## Kristina4109

72!


----------



## PJGP

New to this thread. Just 35 days to go!


----------



## SALee76

14 days!!!


----------



## Disneyaddictz

188!! Just 8 more days till I cAn put it all in writing!!!


----------



## kgsmith

180

Just waiting for 6:00AM to make my ADRs!


----------



## poochie

Single Digits  

Only 9 days to go!!


----------



## KaLyn

37!


----------



## MouseOfGold

247 long days


----------



## fairygodmomma

30!!!!


----------



## Tylerandhayleysmom

237 Days TOO LONG!!!


----------



## Cadets74

Plane leaves in 8 hours, I guess it's about that time to let the kids know...


----------



## Wills Mom

181!! Almost ADR time.


----------



## KaLyn

Cadets74 said:


> Plane leaves in 8 hours, I guess it's about that time to let the kids know...



AWESOME!!!

36 days for us!


----------



## fairygodmomma

29!!!!


----------



## Nancy F

27 and counting!!!
Nancy


----------



## oneprincessjo

301. Long. Days.


----------



## pigletgirl

poochie said:


> Single Digits
> 
> Only 9 days to go!!






fairygodmomma said:


> 30!!!!




164 days to go!


----------



## Manders77

559 days.


----------



## KaLyn

35!


----------



## Sparkly

335


----------



## KaLyn

34


----------



## Nathansmommy

just got back Friday! and now we wait another 546 days to be back


----------



## KaLyn

32


----------



## plutoloversmom

24! Excitement is building


----------



## Nancy F

22
Nancy


----------



## KaLyn

31!


----------



## chrismb22

241 I want it to get here but I have so much to do before then (non Disney) that I can't even think about it. I also don't want summer to be over!


----------



## PrncessA

57!  Less than 2 months!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## noahdove

30!!! And I can't wait...


----------



## KaLyn

30!  I'm starting to feel the crunch, there's so much to do!


----------



## fairygodmomma

23!!!! I can't believe we're so close!


----------



## KaLyn

29


----------



## plutoloversmom

21! 3 weeks from now I will be in my favorite place!!!!


----------



## Mrs Lapo

230 days...seems so far away!!


----------



## pigletgirl

157 days!!


----------



## Merida3

36!  Excited to take our 3 yo!


----------



## MistressMerryweather

AY YI!  1 week and 5 days!


----------



## pigletgirl

Merida3 said:


> 36!  Excited to take our 3 yo!


 So close!! Have a great time!



MistressMerryweather said:


> AY YI!  1 week and 5 days!



 That is a week from Thursday! Have a magical trip!


----------



## MmmSuite

168 days until my very first trip!!!!!


----------



## KaLyn

28 days!  Woohoo!


----------



## DaisyLynn

194 days! Let the planning begin!


----------



## lemonears6

48! Next month


----------



## pigletgirl

156 days!


----------



## belle1986

196! Almost time for ADRs!


----------



## madarmadillo

36 more days!


----------



## DBDiz

94!


----------



## PrncessA

54!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## KaLyn

27!  Woohooooo!


----------



## plutoloversmom

19...soooooo close


----------



## MistyLRobertson

19 for me as well


----------



## WendyLou

22!!!!!!!


----------



## fairygodmomma

20!!!!


----------



## Sparkly

327


----------



## lemonears6

47


----------



## karatemom2

89 and I can't wait. I'm driving my son crazy


----------



## pigletgirl

155 days!


----------



## glvsav37

97!


----------



## Smiling72

glvsav37 said:
			
		

> 97!



106....


----------



## Smiling72

glvsav37 said:
			
		

> 97!



106...,


----------



## iheartMagicKingdom

199


----------



## uccats97

Just got back and now a new countdown for me, 176! I need to update my ticker!


----------



## MelAR05

32!


----------



## lemonears6

46


----------



## TempleOT

25! Woo-hoo!


----------



## lemonears6

45


----------



## MinnieF

4!!!


----------



## fairygodmomma

18!!!!!!


----------



## KaLyn

25!


----------



## plutoloversmom

17!


----------



## lemonears6

44


----------



## Mickeyj73

178 Days


----------



## figment3258

236!!!!! Just booked our flights!


----------



## Sparkly

324


----------



## kaa1187

Not sure how many days exactly, but we have a little over 4 months to go!!


----------



## KaLyn

24


----------



## daisygirl902

179 days to go...booked all dining yesterday!!


----------



## bowmandanielle

MinnieF said:


> 4!!!



We will be there at the same time   We will be arriving at Disney in 3 days!!!!! I am soo ready!


----------



## luvdisney01

3 days to go until we arrive!


----------



## MmmSuite

169.


----------



## DBDiz

Down to 90!!! And only 59 days until our MB's ship. Can't wait to customize...


----------



## lemonears6

43


----------



## KaLyn

23


----------



## firepuppy

Welcome home party starts in 6 days


----------



## Tylerandhayleysmom

223 Days TOO LONG!!!!!!!


----------



## dowchick

Down to 30!  Received luggage tags and vouchers in the mail today.


----------



## prettylittlelady

29 days to go!


----------



## Pamnkevin

29 for us as well


----------



## lemonears6

42


----------



## morningsun

8 days


----------



## KaLyn

22


----------



## disney0829

68 days until my trip! so excited!!


----------



## 2005michelle83

213!

I'm looking forward to those 100 numbers!!


----------



## KaLyn

21


----------



## lemonears6

40 days till we leave, 41 days till we are there


----------



## roscoepc1

26!!!!!!!


----------



## MeridaLove

127! Still far, far too long


----------



## plutoloversmom

12!!!


----------



## Caseheidi

17! WooHoo


----------



## lemonears6

39


----------



## KaLyn

20!


----------



## lisski76

kalyn said:
			
		

> 20!



18!!


----------



## mks18412

Missy13d69 said:
			
		

> I noticed the other thread reached it's max number of pages back in June, and was locked. I thought we needed a new one. Mostly I thought we needed a new one because I just broke 200!
> 
> 199 Days to go!



1 day until we surprise the kids.


----------



## pigletgirl

148 days! Wow!


----------



## MommyBell08

161


----------



## lemonears6

38


----------



## KaLyn

We are in the teens!  19 days to go!


----------



## pigletgirl

147 days!


----------



## lemonears6

36


----------



## plutoloversmom

9! Doing the single digit happy dance


----------



## MomOfWesAndNorah

46!


----------



## KaLyn

17!


----------



## fairygodmomma

10!!Tomorrow we begin the final countdown!


----------



## pigletgirl

145 days!


----------



## Beida

52!


----------



## Beida

and thats not soon enough


----------



## lemonears6

34


----------



## sgthero

4 months until out first WDW family vacation


----------



## Nancy F

6 
Nancy


----------



## Valstew

31 for surprise to me trip and 5 months for regular scheduled trip.


----------



## prettylittlelady

21 days to go!


----------



## stasijane

25


----------



## lemonears6

33


----------



## earsaddict

118 days, but who's counting?


----------



## adcampbell27

146 LONG days!!!


----------



## Bhoffm02

23 Days!!


----------



## plutoloversmom

6!!!!


----------



## plutoloversmom

6!!!


----------



## CalSea12

I never typically book this far out, but its 188 days from now 

I have always booked within 100 days, I dunno how I am going to make it lol, I am already going Disney crazy


----------



## lemonears6

32 days


----------



## Aliceacc

99!!! Doing the double digit dance!!


----------



## KaLyn

13


----------



## plutoloversmom

5, I keep getting more and more excited!!!


----------



## esquared221

11! Honestly I'm having a hard time not packing our bags RIGHT NOW!


----------



## lisski76

esquared221 said:
			
		

> 11! Honestly I'm having a hard time not packing our bags RIGHT NOW!



We are leaving in 11 days also!!!!!!  I have already started packing, just can't help myself


----------



## pigletgirl

141 days! Time is starting to move!


----------



## lemonears6

31 days!!


----------



## pigletgirl

140 days!


----------



## KaLyn

A dozen!!


----------



## plutoloversmom

4


----------



## TBGOES2DISNEY

6 days!  Not long now!  Just a little more packing to do....


----------



## fairygodmomma

5!!!!!


----------



## ceemys

Soon to be in the double digits!


----------



## Fivesacharm

We leave for The World 100 days from today! Yay!!!!!!!


----------



## KaLyn

10!  Single digits tomorrow!


----------



## msquoted

106 days until we leave- going so s l o w l y


----------



## lemonears6

29! Am I crazy for wanting to start packing?


----------



## prettylittlelady

lemonears6 said:


> 29! Am I crazy for wanting to start packing?



Nope! I've had the urge to start packing for weeks. 


16 days for us!


----------



## KaLyn

lemonears6 said:


> 29! Am I crazy for wanting to start packing?



Not at all!  Go for it!

9 days for us!


----------



## lemonears6

28days left before we leave. Just got the email my magic bands have shipped. So excited


----------



## Alicatt

3 weeks!!!


----------



## Adventure1

lemonears6 said:


> 29! Am I crazy for wanting to start packing?



36 DAYS!  I've already started gathering up the stuff we need too! Dragged out all the Pins, the pool side items, my autograph books, and other DW related items and put them in one place.  I'm definitely obsessing over Disney right now!


----------



## lemonears6

27


----------



## pinkfairyy2180

88 days to go


----------



## momof2buffalo

29!4 weeks from tomorrow yay!


----------



## lemonears6

Got magic bands today!


----------



## pigletgirl

136 days!


----------



## dsnycrzy

As of today, 100


----------



## lemonears6

26


----------



## MomOfWesAndNorah

35!


----------



## mrsmomo

29!


----------



## pigletgirl

135 days!


----------



## Upon a Star

2!!!


----------



## DSNY4ever

1,103 -is it to early to start posting on this thread 

Until then I will live vicariously through all of you!


----------



## elliesmom2013

547!! I think about it everyday, my husband claims I'm obsessed but I think not lol!


----------



## hayhayhanna

11 days and counting!!! Ah!


----------



## lemonears6

25


----------



## KaLyn

Six!  Six!  Six!


----------



## 2005michelle83

198 - broken into the 100s!! Wahoo!


----------



## ditsypixie

41 days!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tillman4

138!!!


----------



## 21hearts

I'm leaving on Friday... Only 4 days to go.


----------



## Kristina4109

Thirty-nine!  I had this nifty countdown ticker but it spontaneously stopped working.


----------



## burnurcomputer

3 days of waiting.....is torture. We leave Friday.


----------



## ajwolfe

Only 19 more days...I'm not for sure why but this countdown has seemed really long!! And we haven't even really had the trip planned for that long.


----------



## razster

94 for us  we all so excited this will be our longest trip to orlando at 23 days, hoping to kick back and take our time as we only generally do Disney parks. Thinking of taking some longer road trips this year as want to break up our park visit. Feels even better writing this when it's so cold outside here in England!


----------



## A Pirates Mom

110...aka too many, lol!


----------



## lemonears6

23


----------



## pigletgirl

131 days!


----------



## amyrose26

100 days!!! So excited!!!!!


----------



## KaLyn

4


----------



## KKTwincess320

8!!


----------



## lemonears6

22 days left and today with it being the first of May I can now say we are going to disney this month


----------



## ALDSMD

Lucky 13


----------



## Pamnkevin

9...single digits now


----------



## Cptnkirky

9


----------



## KaLyn

2! 2! 2!  Eek!!!!!


----------



## KaLyn

Tomorrow!!!


----------



## lillykat

7!!!


----------



## fisherjenn

77 days! 
I have the suitcase out and everything but the clothing organized.


----------



## MelAR05

7!!!!


----------



## tillman4

133!!!


----------



## violetjaymom

79 days!!!


----------



## stefplus3

2 months 2 weeks and 2 days 

In days that would be 76...I think?


----------



## mrsmomo

24...


----------



## wishes0813

36


----------



## prettylittlelady

5!


----------



## tim8287

Too many!  111....

--Tim


----------



## Calcium

77 days and counting, making lists checking every thing twice


----------



## MomOfWesAndNorah

28!


----------



## lemonears6

18


----------



## pigletgirl

127 days!


----------



## KKTwincess320

3!


----------



## lemonears6

16


----------



## figment3258

209


----------



## sarkell

2!


----------



## angelia denise

125 

This includes me 45, husband 37, brother 36, 4 year old daughter, and 6 year old nephew!!  So very excited for my daughter and her cousin to "play" at Disney together!!


----------



## PrncessA

23!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## pigletgirl

125 days!


----------



## B.B. Sots

766


----------



## MelAR05

3!


----------



## lemonears6

15 days


----------



## Sparkly

297 days


----------



## newtexan

75

and I'm ready to start packing!


----------



## pinkfairyy2180

75 days to goooooo


----------



## pinkfairyy2180

75 days


----------



## prettylittlelady

1 day!


----------



## GrandAdmiralStrife

98 days and several hours until arrival.


----------



## 2005michelle83

187 days 

Or 27 weeks!


----------



## lemonears6

14 days


----------



## lizzyb

86!


----------



## jessifer09

30 days!


----------



## Calcium

71 days


----------



## Sparkly

294


----------



## lemonears6

13 days


----------



## pigletgirl

121 days!


----------



## Ero_FL

27! Woo!


----------



## PrncessA

19!!! We have hit the teens!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## lemonears6

12 days


----------



## plutoloversmom

187!


----------



## lemonears6

11days


----------



## Rynosaur

25 days...


----------



## Sparkly

292


----------



## pigletgirl

119 days!


----------



## MightyGitis

45!


----------



## lemonears6

10 days. I'm going to start packing today


----------



## Svhadden

109 days and can.hardly.stand.it. The wait between trips never gets easier !!!


----------



## PrincessKimmy

485 
Cant wait to book!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Surfinpiratee

492...  but the good thing is, is that that's the absolute longest! Its possible to be going sooner!


----------



## momof2buffalo

12!


----------



## mvndvm

15


----------



## mdinme

Three months from today! Maybe wont see wdw until Aug 17 though.


----------



## SYDCOLEMOM

7 !! Time to start packing   forecast looks hot but we can handle it (hopefully)


----------



## lemonears6

9 days. So excited in the single digits


----------



## ceemys

81!  it is going so fast!  Must have it paid of by June 20th and it will be done next week.  Excited for our Honeymoon Disney Family vacation.


----------



## glvsav37

Hit the last major benchmark today....60 days--FP+ Booking day!!!


----------



## newtexan

glvsav37 said:


> Hit the last major benchmark today....60 days--FP+ Booking day!!!



Us too!!!  60 days!  Woot!Woot!


----------



## MomOfWesAndNorah

19!


----------



## tci1212

Sixty days for us  made our fp today


----------



## pigletgirl

116 days!


----------



## lemonears6

8


----------



## ttcl516

286 days....seems so far away!!


----------



## mom2travel

50


----------



## tng1920

lemonears6 said:


> 9 days. So excited in the single digits



8 Days !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lemonears6

7days!!!!


----------



## Julie711

147.. Seems forever away


----------



## pigletgirl

115 days!


----------



## FungLu

26 days!


----------



## stmize

13 days


----------



## lemonears6

6 days!!!!


----------



## Tylerandhayleysmom

187 Days till Sheer bliss!!! But feel so far away


----------



## MistressMerryweather

181 days.


----------



## pigletgirl

114 days! Two weeks till the 100 day mark!


----------



## MomOfWesAndNorah

16


----------



## lemonears6

5days


----------



## MaddiePearl

165 Days - Can't wait!!!


----------



## lemonears6

3 days


----------



## itschile

25 days!! Celebrating my Son's 7th Birthday!


----------



## SFailla

212 days!!!!


----------



## lemonears6

2days


----------



## tng1920

2 days !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2005michelle83

174 days

25 weeks today we will be at the airport


----------



## lemonears6

Tomorrow!


----------



## lemonears6

Can't wait to get there!!! We leave today!!!!


----------



## ashleylynnrn

Have fun! We have 113 days left!!


----------



## gingerbcop

37 days, we get our Magic Bands soon8


----------



## MomOfWesAndNorah

8! Single digits!


----------



## Beachgirl85

107  
Daughters 1st trip
My Birthday Celebration


----------



## pumpkinpatchquilter

Gawsh I think I'm at 117 today!


----------



## violetjaymom

55 days..still seems so far away


----------



## Jeniie

275 days! It seems like a lot but I know it will fly by!


----------



## Crazie4daMouse

97!!


----------



## stasijane

158


----------



## mcconnellfam96

53 days!!!


----------



## SFailla

206 days!!!


----------



## DizneeMommy

I'll be in Epcot two weeks from now!!!
Can't wait!


----------



## pigletgirl

103 days!


----------



## oneprincessjo

239 for my January 2015 trip and 356 for my May 2015 trip


----------



## 2005michelle83

167 days.

24 weeks today we will be at the airport waiting in the airport lounge.


----------



## wishes0813

10 days!!!!!


----------



## MomOfWesAndNorah

4!


----------



## mrsbicewdw

Too many.  We can't go until next year. And only have a choice of peak times due to my husbands school schedule. Sigh. But Nov 1st we are taking the kid to Disney Junior Live!


----------



## pigletgirl

102 days! Yay!


----------



## disneygrl704

73 days


----------



## Aliceacc

SIXTY!!!

I just did FP+ for the one day we'll be alone.

Late tonight, my 30 year old niece will do the rest of the FP for the 11 of us, from 3 different households, who will be meeting up at WDW in 61 days


----------



## 5stljayhawks

7 Hours 

And the list keeps growing.... 

and the camper is 99.9343% packed.


----------



## MandiC

I actually just looked it up, shouldn't have done that  
556 days! Yikes, that's a long way off


----------



## JKeenz

Um, about 533 days?!  Very jealous of all of you in double digits, or even single digits!!

I'm expecting DS #1 in about a month and we are hoping to get back in November 2015!  Haven't been to WDW in a year, and I'm going through some serious withdrawals...

So, based on the timing of when we plan to go, the 500 day mark (when you can book room only through Disney) is exactly my due date - 7/2/14!  So it looks like our little guy is looking to get down there ASAP too!!!


----------



## tinyariel

We leave tonight!


----------



## mcconnellfam96

tinyariel said:


> We leave tonight!



Awesome!  ENJOY!


----------



## notacowboy

tinyariel said:


> We leave tonight!


 yay! That's so exciting. 

We have 29 more!!


----------



## Kristina4109

One week!


----------



## BellAbbeys Mom

WE LEAVE FOR A 6:00 am FLIGHT WED MORNING!!!


----------



## mommommom

BellAbbeysMom, you're almost there!

We're this week too. We leave Friday! The kids still don't know!


----------



## BellAbbeys Mom

mommommom said:


> BellAbbeysMom, you're almost there!
> 
> We're this week too. We leave Friday! The kids still don't know!



THATS GREAT!!!

I did that surprise thing two years ago and they were floored to say the least!! 

Have a FANTASTIC TIME!!!


----------



## FlightlessDuck

Every time I see this thread bubble up, I have a little fit because of that unnecessary comma in the title.


----------



## mommommom

BellAbbeys Mom said:


> THATS GREAT!!!
> 
> I did that surprise thing two years ago and they were floored to say the least!!
> 
> Have a FANTASTIC TIME!!!



Thanks! You too! We told them tonight and they were so excited (and loud)!


----------



## BellAbbeys Mom

mommommom said:


> Thanks! You too! We told them tonight and they were so excited (and loud)!



Woo hooooo !!! That is the best, isn't it???  

How old are your kids?? Mine DD 10 in two weeks, and DD7

By the way......

WE LEAVEEEEE TOMORRRRROW!!!!!!!


----------



## mommommom

BellAbbeysMom: My son is going to turn 14 this month (feels SO strange to type that) and my daughter is 10. Neither of them are even close to feeling like they're too old/cool for Disney, and they were both so excited. We all enjoy the parks, even if it's for different reasons sometimes!

Enjoy your trip! Tomorrow, WOW! That will be me on Thursday! I need to pack!


----------



## pigletgirl

97 days!


----------



## uccats97

122!


----------



## mwebb10

We still have 292 days until our BWV trip.


----------



## Wcpedorc

91!


----------



## aw14

54 days


----------



## rwalker1304

3 sleeps! We leave Friday morning bright and early!


----------



## stasijane

150


----------



## TNDisneyNut

100!!!!!


----------



## stasijane

mwebb10 said:


> We still have 292 days until our BWV trip.



Dont be sad. Think about how fast these trips go when you are there then you have nothing. You on the other hand have this much longer to be excited then everyone else


----------



## 2005michelle83

stasijane said:


> Dont be sad. Think about how fast these trips go when you are there then you have nothing. You on the other hand have this much longer to be excited then everyone else



I like your way of thinking!


----------



## Fivesacharm

56 days....got to start making FastPasses this week!!! So excited!!!


----------



## DisneyBaby823

I'm totally excited right now! Our trip is A YEAR away!!!!... but we are just now planning it and it did come as a surprise.


----------



## mwebb10

I'm really not sad... after all, planning is exciting for me (and I have plenty of time for it).


----------



## mwebb10

Now we only have 290 days.  I have plenty of time to "research" & plan!!!


----------



## SFailla

194 days!!! Almost at the 180 day mark to start making ADR's!!!


----------



## aurora23

119 days until POR!


----------



## rewilliams

30 days!!!!  Head down with hubby and daughter to celebrate 10 years of marriage!!!


----------



## pigletgirl

94 days!!


----------



## Rm3idm

Finally in the single digits!!! 9 days!!!


----------



## bjnickas

14 whoo hoo


----------



## Nancy F

We're at the 180 day mark today. Made all my dinner res. this morning! 
Nancy


----------



## momof2disney

7!!


----------



## love02

20 more days!!!!!


----------



## ceemys

Getting closer!  55 days.


----------



## mwebb10

DW (Jennifer), DS (Connor-7), DD (Olivia-4), DMIL (Joyce), & DSIL (Stephanie) staying at the BWI & looking forward to a fun 5 days in the parks. 
286 days to go!


----------



## Minnesota!

way way way way way too many.  We typically go 2x a year but are taking time off due to the way things are at WDW lately...amongst other issues.

So, we are tentatively scheduled to go back in...sigh...429 days.  F.O.R.E.V.E.R.


----------



## glvsav37

1 month today!!!  I can taste the dole whip!!!


----------



## LUVDisney1975

20 days!!!! Can't wait for our 1st trip ever to WDW!!! It's an all girl trip! My mom and I are bringing my two dd's.


----------



## TheLittles

96 DAYS!!! double digits! Yay


----------



## Calcium

35 days until we arrive in the happiest place on earth for 15days


----------



## Sparkly

259 days!


----------



## Aliceacc

44 days left 

And with school ending for all 5 of us in the next week or so, the time will go even faster


----------



## Monykalyn

152 hours til our Raglan Road reservation!! (Counting down in hours now makes it seem like it will go faster as these last 2 weeks have taken FOREVER to get through )


----------



## MDDisneyNewbies

7 days and counting! I have not been WDW since I was 9 or 10 (last went to Disneyland in high school because I lived in SoCal) so this will be exciting for us! 

And I am so excited to see how my 2 year old reacts to WDW! Cannot wait!


----------



## khandih

It is our 30th wedding anniversary, and we are taking the whole family including the two grands and staying at AKL.  I can't wait.

Khandi


----------



## 2005michelle83

149 days!

We have passed the 150 point. Now to the next milestone...100 days!


----------



## pigletgirl

84 days!


----------



## galaxygirl76

147


----------



## 2005michelle83

galaxygirl76 said:


> 147



You're going the day before me 

Only 148 now.


----------



## kgsmith

Double digits today! 

 99


----------



## MommyBell08

98!!


----------



## patches07




----------



## pigletgirl

83 days!!


----------



## Sparkly

256 days.


----------



## hattrickmom

146 Days!!


----------



## ponyboy

154 days and I can't wait. It's the most time off I usually get every couple of years!


----------



## pigletgirl

81 days!


----------



## Crazie4daMouse

73!!!  Time is moving soooo slowly!


----------



## bdoyledimou

56 days and ---  nothing do to between now and then.


----------



## Meldev

I'm under 100!  Woohoo!
So hard to keep the secret from my kids - but I so want to surprise them!!
I was looking into in-room celebrations, but decided to do it my own way, just ordered the last of the items for their personal 'in room surprise' - that I plan to put out while dad heads to pool with them first night!


----------



## DandMsMama

We have 156 days until we check into AoA for a magical Thanksgiving week!~!~!


----------



## kikivacation

97 days to go. kids are so excited. First trip to Disney World and Florida.


----------



## MsMinnieMouse246

100 more days to go for us!! In the past we have gone with friends or family and this is the first time we are going just our core family. Looking forward to just spending time with our kids!


----------



## lizzyb

42!


----------



## mcconnellfam96

we are down to 27 today !!!!


----------



## TNS_Tinkerbell

60!


----------



## violetjaymom

28 for us!!


----------



## Fivesacharm

39!


----------



## jsdeforge

98!


----------



## dizzydrop

12!!!! Woot woot!!


----------



## mcconnellfam96

We are down to 25 days!  Time to start shopping!


----------



## kgsmith

93 days and 264 days -- I added a spring break trip last night


----------



## pkelly6

98 days!!!!  Just like that we're down to double digits!


----------



## jennab

90 days today!!!  It's becoming more and more real every day


----------



## Aliceacc

Five weeks from this minute I'm waiting for the limo to take us to the airport!!!


----------



## NikkiV72

55 days!  Everything is booked, ordered and planned except garden grocer!!


----------



## pigletgirl

76 days for us!


----------



## disneygrl704

46!


----------



## raammartin

*13 days!*​


----------



## LUVDisney1975

8 days!!!!!!!!! I'm going crazy!!! It's really hard to concentrate at work. I'm going to Disney World!!! Yea!!!!


----------



## baseballnut

LUVDisney1975 said:


> 8 days!!!!!!!!! I'm going crazy!!! It's really hard to concentrate at work. I'm going to Disney World!!! Yea!!!!



8 days for us, too! So excited!! Have fun!!!

( Hey, you don't happen to have an extra BOG dinner ADR that you'll be letting go of, do you? Lol!  )


----------



## kemith76

We are in the 90's now.  I am not one to wish away time but I'm stuck in a planning
Rut just waiting until a new mile marker opens up like FP+ selections or something.


----------



## uccats97

100!!


----------



## uccats97

Wait, it's after midnight! Make that 99, lol!!


----------



## LUVDisney1975

baseballnut said:


> 8 days for us, too! So excited!! Have fun!!!  ( Hey, you don't happen to have an extra BOG dinner ADR that you'll be letting go of, do you? Lol!  )



Sorry, my girls would kill me if I gave up our BOG dinner ADR   Never hurts to ask though. Lol!! Hope you have a great trip!!!!


----------



## baseballnut

LUVDisney1975 said:


> Sorry, my girls would kill me if I gave up our BOG dinner ADR   Never hurts to ask though. Lol!! Hope you have a great trip!!!!



Lol, you never know if someone made an extra one! We planned our trip way less than 180 days out so we missed out. 

Thanks!


----------



## 2005michelle83

139 days!

Exactly 20 weeks today we will be over halfway between UK and Florida!


----------



## KristenFNJ

129 days!  

Feels like a lifetime but I know it will fly!!!


----------



## Aliceacc

Let's just say our DME tags arrived today!


----------



## pigletgirl

74 days for us!!


----------



## DisneyLvr55

35 days tomorrow!!


----------



## Surfinpiratee

250!!! It better go by quick!!


----------



## RebeccaUC

9 days!!! Finally!


----------



## dsnycrzy

35 lovely days!!!!


----------



## SFailla

170 days to go!!!


----------



## lizzyb

34!!!


----------



## dizzydrop

4!!! Woohoo!


----------



## Leslieloody

95. Taking some newbies this time. Gonna be great!


----------



## proudMickey

60!


----------



## monorailsilver

4 years and about 5 weeks to go....sigh...


----------



## jsdeforge

88 days to go!


----------



## razster

29 days to go.... Can't wait, a month away from not so sunny London for fun, sun and family time


----------



## ceemys

32!!  Getting closer.  We just need our vacation.


----------



## DYOBL0305

30 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MsMinnieMouse246

Officially less than 3 months!! We are at 89 days!!


----------



## mcconnellfam96

We are down to 16 dayssss!


----------



## disney212

mcconnellfam96 said:
			
		

> We are down to 16 dayssss!



Jealous we still have 289!


----------



## Smiling72

disney212 said:
			
		

> Jealous we still have 289!



20 daysssss!!!


----------



## dsnycrzy

32 days as well!!!!!! Can't wait but also coming too fast! I still have tons to do


----------



## dylans mommy

2 Days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JanBlessed

28 days 

Until then......


----------



## pumpkinpatchquilter

78 and I cannot wait!


----------



## glvsav37

We've hit single digits!!  

9 looooong days left.  Nah, I have a feeling it will fly looking at our personal schedules this week.


----------



## soccermomof3

We leave tomorrow!!!!!!! Woo woo!!!!!super excited.


----------



## wishes0813

43!


----------



## pinkfairyy2180

19 days


----------



## violetjaymom

16!!!


----------



## Eoywin

820


----------



## kelly3927

114!!!


----------



## stmize

Sadly I don't have one


----------



## Aliceacc

24 

Almost time to start giving serious thought to exactly what we're bringing!!!


----------



## andigomeep

64! And maybe 134 for a quick birthday long weekend. Woohoo!


----------



## amber_cntrygrl

500!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Happyinwonerland

we leave in 14 days! omg! We have been watching videos of kids meeting the characters so our toddler will know what to expect, and I started crying I'm so excited for her to meet Minnie! The next week of work I'm putting in 80 hours, so vacation will be a welcome break!


----------



## 454RAT

1 week!!!


----------



## raammartin

Less than two days!​


----------



## JoeFromSeoul

167 and counting!


----------



## daisygirl902

92 days for us....and under a month till our new baby boy is due! Can't wait to introduce him to Mickey Mouse!!


----------



## lizzyb

28!!!


----------



## Aliceacc

Let's just say it's time for "Mom's Disney Bin" to appear in the living room, for me to store all that stuff I want to include-- the power strip, the sweater holder, socks and underwear and deodorant as I buy them...


----------



## RebeccaUC

Less than 2 days now and my poor DD who turns 8 tomorrow has a fever!! Not fair! Hope it's a quick thing!


----------



## pigletgirl

64 days!


----------



## raammartin

Less than 12 hours until WDW, car to the airport comes in 5 hours, and I can't sleep!


----------



## lizzyb

raammartin said:


> Less than 12 hours until WDW, car to the airport comes in 5 hours, and I can't sleep!



Yay! Have fun!


----------



## patches07

116 and counting!


----------



## oneprincessjo

199 days!! Next stop... double digits!!


----------



## Mousemommy1

*37 days!!!!*


----------



## pinkfairyy2180

13 days left omg


----------



## Tylerandhayleysmom

133 Days To Go! OMG....it feels so far away


----------



## Pbuttadad

140!!!


----------



## violetjaymom

9!!!


----------



## Fivesacharm

Omg we're down to only 19 days!!!


----------



## razster

Fit to burst with excitement 19 days now....  flying via NYC from London so will be a long day of travelling but we cannot wait to see the Tarmac of orlando international airport


----------



## Sparkly

231 days


----------



## Jackolive

19. Woot. Woot.


----------



## mcconnellfam96

Only SIX more dayssss!!!!!


----------



## lizzyb

21!!


----------



## 2005michelle83

122 days! 

4 months today!


----------



## dsnycrzy

19 lovely days!!!!!!


----------



## pigletgirl

54 days!


----------



## mcconnellfam96

We fly out in 36 hours!!!  Woo Hoo!


----------



## JanBlessed

15 or 16 depending on when DH wants to leave 

We have a rented out house that we will be sharing w family  and they will already be there, so we can leave whenever - plus it's a 3.5 to 4 hr drive


----------



## Surfinpiratee

About 165 days!!!!


----------



## jsdeforge

74 days! Time to make sure the van is in tip top shape. Tires will need to get rotated oil will need changing etc...I set up a 21"tv in the van for the kids. Does anyone have anything extra special they do?


----------



## PrincessAurora35

!4 days until I move into my new house and 17 days until Disney!!!!!


----------



## judypriv

44 days to go for the kids bday trip and 185 for annual family trip


----------



## Kristibo42

715 days for us.


----------



## jsdeforge

57 days !


----------



## Julie711

69 more days!!  10 more days till we start FP+ reservations!


----------



## pbcanderson

61 days cannot wait to make online reservations and fp plus


----------



## knkmom

279 and while I hate to wish my days away, I wish it was May already!!


----------



## patches07

92 days for us


----------



## supergoofy

We will be at Disney in 20 days and in the parks in 21 days.


Got our Magic Bands today


----------



## sunflowerfields

39!  Very excited, but going without my husband, only my sis and me. I am one big emotional mess!  LOL


----------



## sharilee

84 days


----------



## 68earlybay

sharilee said:


> 84 days




84 days for us too


----------



## hattrickmom

99 !!!!  Finally in double digits!!


----------



## Laura8880

34!!!


----------



## BrerRabbit66

*Only 5 days to go!!!*.


----------



## mediadiva

I need to check my ticker...


----------



## dsnycrzy

In less then 3 days we start driving! 4 days before I'm in the Disney magic!


----------



## dsnycrzy

Repost


----------



## 2005michelle83

100 days!!!!


----------



## kd8360

165 days!


----------



## Maggie at the Fort

179!!  made my adr's yesterday!!!


----------



## JKeenz

Officially booked with 466 days to go! Way too long!


----------



## judypriv

35 days until my Irish Twins bday trip and 177 until my annual family trip! and I CAN NOT wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shoppie

16 days!!!


----------



## Tara D

64 days until four night agent trip staying at Coronado Springs. 
179 until family trip... Finished dining reservations today


----------



## JuliaS

91!!!


----------



## FiggyFan

95 days; 6hrs; 58 mins - but who's counting


----------



## kd8360

160 days!


----------



## jsdeforge

50 days to go. Can't wait.


----------



## mscoryb

316 days for us!


----------



## pigletgirl

30 days!


----------



## hayleyt4

269 days!!!


----------



## hayleyt4

269 days!!!!


----------



## shoppie

13 days!!!


----------



## sharilee

78 days.  Can't stand the wait!


----------



## sugarmagnolia325

We leave for our first time trip in 42 days!  I can't wait to surprise our daughter for her birthday


----------



## SRiley1985

102 very loooong days.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## bobtabin

4 days!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Choozee

441


----------



## whitney250

71!


----------



## toystorymanya2014

27 Days! Wow these days have really slowed down. We started before our daughter was even born and now she's almost 17 months. Holy cow!


----------



## Mittz

30!


----------



## actopp1017

40!


----------



## kd8360

159 days!


----------



## rics143

5 more days!


----------



## pigletgirl

29 days!


----------



## disney_me

174 more day


----------



## hattrickmom

92


----------



## VanessasMom

2!!!!


----------



## momtoltl74

182 days


----------



## TheLittles

39!!!


----------



## disneysmyhappyplace

5!!!!


----------



## nagshead

52 days!!!


----------



## kd8360

158 days!


----------



## Tylerandhayleysmom

101 Days to Go! Soon I'll be in the double digit days and out of the triple digits!!!


----------



## HM2012Butler

95 days! Couldn't be more excited!


----------



## PrncessA

180 days!!


----------



## mediadiva

super soon yay!


----------



## Mouse Daddy

45 DAYS!!!


----------



## GaBelle

32 days!!!!


----------



## brinafair

47 and trying so hard not to blow the surprise for our kiddos! I can hardly contain my excitement.


----------



## Meldev

brinafair said:


> 47 and trying so hard not to blow the surprise for our kiddos! I can hardly contain my excitement.



Same here!


----------



## StitchyPoo81

14 days


----------



## kd8360

157 days!


----------



## Tylerandhayleysmom

I'm officially in the double digits now!! 99 Days to go!!!! Now I have to get to single digits and I'll feel much better..lol... Boy do I need Disney right now


----------



## Gillyrose779

104 days- too long!


----------



## goofy4prez

307 very long days to go.


----------



## vettegirl

112 days

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## princess5750

and much needed!!!


----------



## kd8360

156 days!


----------



## disney-inspired

395 LONG days!


----------



## Sparkly

199 days!

19 days until we can make ADRs and eagerly awaiting EasyWDW's crowd calender now the March park hours are out


----------



## shilps

48!!!!  And still so much planning to do!


----------



## Southern Bell

15 days until we(my husband and me) leave for Florida, arriving Universal 1st, Disney on 29th of August at Pop! Gee Whiz !   I better get packing! Going to be here before I know it!

We have another planned for June 2015 with family (grand kid's 3 & 6) at Fort Wilderness ..in about 318 days ......but that's to far to think about right now!


----------



## kd8360

155 days! G


----------



## jacquelynb

60 days today!!!


----------



## SFailla

126! Can't wait!!!


----------



## Starman1959

Three weeks!


----------



## Melany502

93!


----------



## TNS_Tinkerbell

7 more sleeps!

So close, this time next week we will be by the pool!


----------



## mediadiva

3


----------



## absolutmey

73!


----------



## tball69




----------



## patches07

76 day's till we leave


----------



## Tdiaz37

My trip was scheduled for Nov 2014 but due to some things out of my control I had to cancel our first trip to disney this week.....But on a happy note I was able to book one for nov 2015 which I know I will be able to go to no matter what....


----------



## Starman1959

20 days and counting down!


----------



## kd8360

153 days!


----------



## Roobear77

155 days!


----------



## Crazie4daMouse

14 days!!!  I can't believe it's soooo close!!  Am I crazy to already be looking at dates for next year??


----------



## Crazie4daMouse

Tdiaz37 said:


> My trip was scheduled for Nov 2014 but due to some things out of my control I had to cancel our first trip to disney this week.....But on a happy note I was able to book one for nov 2015 which I know I will be able to go to no matter what....



We had to cancel a trip once and we were so sad!  I know just how you feel.  Postponing until Nov 2015 will give you plenty of time to save extra money, though!  Maybe you'll even get to do some things you wouldn't have gotten to do this year anyway!  Sending you some pixie dust!


----------



## tillman4

27!!!!!!!


----------



## ChgoMusicGirl

297...aka an entire school year


----------



## autismgoesdisney

5 until we leave our house, 6 until we check in!!!


----------



## kd8360

152 days!


----------



## stmize

221 for festival Disney.


----------



## Crazie4daMouse

13!!!


----------



## kd8360

151 days!


----------



## thought_bubbls

We're down to 34 days!!!!!!


----------



## pigletgirl

21 days!


----------



## Disneyaddictz

45!!


----------



## TNS_Tinkerbell

3 more to go... Come on Thursday!


----------



## tatra83

87


----------



## 3happydancers

Tomorrow morning!!!!woohoo!!!!


----------



## EvilQueenLiz

1 1/2!!


----------



## hattrickmom

84


----------



## pezaddict231

6! Can't wait!


----------



## MrsDMed

65!


----------



## jsdeforge

40 Days!


----------



## kd8360

150 days!


----------



## tyniknate

99 days! 

That may seem like a lot of days, but considering the count started at 700+, this seems like we are almost there!


----------



## Madmother

262 days to go  

In the meantime, I am lurking to satisfy my urges!  Taking notes of things to do, places to go, foods to eat!  Oh - and I am going on my very first solo trip!  It's a Mother's Day present to myself!  Can't wait!


----------



## LeeLee'sMom

4


----------



## AKL_Megs

25!!!


----------



## shoppie

3 days!!!:


----------



## MrsDMed

64!


----------



## kd8360

149 days!


----------



## Mrscompgeek

34!


----------



## Ginger hippo

81!!!


----------



## lkearns

43!


----------



## DreamingPink

8!!!!  I am ecstatic!!!


----------



## blackpearlpirate

402 days to go.  

I can't wait to make my ADRs and fastpass choices. I pretty much have my days planned out. I'm excited and wanting to plan another trip already!


----------



## abbyzmama

52!!! So excited!!!!


----------



## ceccyboo

21 days to go!!! I think myself and the OH are more excited than the kids at this point lol


----------



## shoppie

36 hours!!!!!  The suspense is killing me!!!!


----------



## shoppie

36 hours!!!!!  The suspense is killing me!!!!


----------



## shoppie

36 hours!!!


----------



## Trina0981

11!   And I haven't started packing yet.  I haven't even finalized my packing list yet.  This is so not like me and my anxiety will hit the ceiling in 3...2...


----------



## kd8360

148 days!


----------



## BethanyLynnFit

If we go when we're planning...280 days!


----------



## kd8360

147 days!


----------



## Julie711

49!!


----------



## jsdeforge

35 days! Time to get the luggage down. Magic bands should also be arriving shortly.


----------



## PrncessA

168!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## sweetie1996

62!


----------



## kd8360

146 days!


----------



## Sparkly

189 days!


----------



## kd8360

145 days!


----------



## kd8360

144 days!


----------



## DitkaFan

see the signature


----------



## albertro

11 days!!!


----------



## athyng

11days for us too!!!


----------



## Polishnavy

11 over here too!!! Sooo much to do between now and then


----------



## PeytonNAddiesMom

6 and absolutely petrified because it's supposed to be raining


----------



## srg

We are down to 12 days!


----------



## Mouse Daddy




----------



## snooty3

16 days until we go home to Beach Club with our 2 year old granddaughter and 6 month old grandson.  Soo excited!


----------



## ArielRae

19hrs until we leave for the airport!!


----------



## kd8360

143 days!


----------



## judypriv

15 days to go for the kids bday trip and 157 for annual family trip


----------



## Jenlyn75

18 days to go!


----------



## gaunce78

44 & counting!


----------



## danetter




----------



## GaBelle

17 days!!!


----------



## kd8360

142 days!


----------



## mgroves

312!!


----------



## tillman4

16!!!!


----------



## hattrickmom

75


----------



## Vacationgirl1

30 days!!


----------



## mrincredible76

2 more days!


----------



## TigerandBear

13daysssssssssssssssss


----------



## MaleficentEvilSister

57 Days!


----------



## tobiana

77


----------



## kd8360

140 days!


----------



## Howgreat

7 days!!!!!


----------



## MmmSuite

I leave in 20 days! Check in in 21!!!!!!!


----------



## Wcpedorc

4 days!


----------



## nveedubb

less than 2!!!


----------



## jsdeforge

29 days till my 1100 mile journey.


----------



## Jenlyn75

15 Days!!


----------



## Trina0981

One and a half! We leave in less than 36 hours


----------



## vettegirl

95 days!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## MmmSuite

19 days until we leave! 20 days until check in!


----------



## pigletgirl

9 days! Single digit dance!!!


----------



## kd8360

139 days!


----------



## brittanybulman

69 days


----------



## nitmavis

brittanybulman said:


> 69 days



Us too!


----------



## Laura8880

6 days!!!


----------



## MickeysBuckeye

238 days. Way too long but I'm happy that I at least have reservations! I'm so jealous of you guys leaving in just a few days! Have a GREAT time!


----------



## kd8360

138 days!


----------



## jsdeforge

25 Days!


----------



## kd8360

137 days!


----------



## Jenlyn75

11!!


----------



## kd8360

136 days!


----------



## GaBelle

Jenlyn75 said:
			
		

> 11!!



Me too!!


----------



## Sparkly

180 days!

Made our lone ADR for our trip today- Garden Grill for a early birthday dinner!


----------



## judypriv

149 for the family annual trip, 7 for the big kids birthday trip!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hdh23

58 it's getting closer!  When I made reservations it was 300 and it felt like it would never get here!  So jealous of everyone leaving this week


----------



## kd8360

135 days!


----------



## nagshead

20 days!!!!!


----------



## Daisy326

30


----------



## mewmom7

10 for us and I still have so much to do!!


----------



## hattrickmom

68!


----------



## Disneyluv111

I'm so jealous of all those who are going soon!!


----------



## smiths02

289


----------



## broseny85

22


----------



## vettegirl

90

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## kohlby

TWO!


----------



## jsdeforge

22 days! Just made the van road ready. Oil, wipers, tire rotation ect.


----------



## kd8360

134 days!


----------



## Jenlyn75

9 DAYS!!!


----------



## cheersmomma

4 days! Surprise trip for my 5 year old. Can't wait to tell her, this is the longest surprise I've ever had to keep!


----------



## oneprincessjo

140 days.. we are getting there!!


----------



## went503

378 days... getting down to our 1 year mark for our Big Family Vacation with 16 of us.


----------



## stmize

201 days til the Ridgeland high school chorus invaded festival Disney


----------



## jsdeforge

19 days! Finally in the teens. I can't freaking wait!


----------



## Jenlyn75

Counting down...6 DAYS!!!


----------



## tiggerjenn

96!  Excited for it to get here but not rushed because it'll be over before I know it!


----------



## hattrickmom

64


----------



## GaBelle

Jenlyn75 said:
			
		

> Counting down...6 DAYS!!!



We are checking in the same day! 6 for me as well.


----------



## sunflowerfields

2- didn't think it would ever get here and suddenly it is!!!!


----------



## Disneyaddictz

24!!!!


----------



## brinafair

19!!! 

I can't believe we're this close. The kids still don't know. We have yet to decide the best way to tell them. May just pick them up from school that Friday with our Mickey ears on.


----------



## jennriggs

12 days!! Can't wait, been planning it since last year! First time I will be back since I got married there in 2009! We are taking our 2 year son who is disney mad!!!


----------



## actopp1017

jennriggs said:


> 12 days!! Can't wait, been planning it since last year! First time I will be back since I got married there in 2009! We are taking our 2 year son who is disney mad!!!



We are 11 days!! Our 2.5 yr old daughter is crazy excited. See you there


----------



## kd8360

130 days!


----------



## woodynjessiesmomma

Hello!
We are 376 days away from our definite trip to WDW, but possibly have one in about 6 months. 
I used Dis a lot planning our DL trip last December and got lots of great tips. If we do go in March I better get busy planning!


----------



## jsf1975

95 days!  I'm totally obsessed right now with planning and talking about my trip. It's going to be complete withdrawal once it's over, I don't even want to think about it.


----------



## Mousemommy1

*229* 

*But....we did just get back 13 days ago...*


----------



## nagshead

14 days!!!!!!


----------



## judypriv

TWO DAYS and I'm NOT ready yet!!!!!!

that's for the kids bday trip.

144 for the annual family trip


----------



## Jenlyn75

four days!!


----------



## derekleigh

Too many!

Something like 118


----------



## hdh23

jsf1975 said:


> 95 days!  I'm totally obsessed right now with planning and talking about my trip. It's going to be complete withdrawal once it's over, I don't even want to think about it.



I totally agree I've been worried about this too.  It's so much planning and so exciting and them it will just be done.  I figure it'll be time to plan another one.


----------



## sguthrie79

3!!!!


----------



## kd8360

127 days!


----------



## Magic2000

It will be 9 weeks tomorrow!!!   So Excited!!!


----------



## hattrickmom

60 days!!!!


----------



## jsdeforge

14 days!


----------



## ttcl516

*166 days!!*


----------



## actopp1017

7!!!!!


----------



## LouLou444

13!!


----------



## kd8360

126 days!


----------



## kd8360

125 days!


----------



## nagshead

TEN days!!!!


----------



## cawqueen

86 days!


----------



## chrissy2508

163 days!


----------



## ChgoMusicGirl

268!


----------



## zorro77

Well i think we are down to 38 days. Know that its getting colder it will be a good change. Everyone excited


----------



## jsdeforge

I'm certain there's 11 days trip! Counting every day, minute and second. We can't wait!


----------



## pigletgirl

366 days!


----------



## ButWhyIsTheRumGone

78!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was so excited this morning, I added yet another countdown ticker to my signature. Getting pretty psyched to reserve Fastpasses


----------



## JennyMarie821

60 days!  I can't wait to actually go and enjoy ourselves instead of all this stressful planning.


----------



## 2005michelle83

56!! It seems to be ticking along quite nicely now! 

8 weeks tomorrow will be my last day in the office!


----------



## WDW112014

We are at 62 days and hoping for some BOG reservations to open up with those who cancel at 60 days before they need to pay for their vacations.


----------



## jsdeforge

9 days to go! Almost fully packed already.


----------



## hattrickmom

54


----------



## 911mommy

56 and can't wait!!!!!


----------



## 2005michelle83

55!


----------



## brinafair

We are splitting the car ride so that means we are leaving one week from today!!!  I can't believe it.

Somehow, we've managed to keep it secret from the kids. I've started packing and have hidden things all over the place, hoping they won't notice.  Singing like Tiana this morning, "I'm almost there! Almost there!"


----------



## ktdid23

We just decided the dates for our next trip and we are 565 days away!  Can't wait to start planning again


----------



## Minnesota!

191...oy.  I don't know how our trip that was supposed to be to Fort Myers, ended up with us YET AGAIN at WDW..and over Easter of all times.

DH must have a spell over me.  

Just three days ago we were booking reservations on a boat to go to Key West from Ft Myers.  And here we are paying holiday pricing at WDW.


----------



## stmize

187


----------



## pigletgirl

362 days


----------



## 911mommy

54!!!


----------



## jsdeforge

5 days to go!


----------



## Mickeyj73

14 days to go!


----------



## Wfamily4

48


----------



## princess5750

We leave Saturday!!!


----------



## Tylerandhayleysmom

59 Days to GO!!!!!!!! Getting close and just made my Fast Pass selections yesterday....second most stressful selections I had to make outside of ADRs...LOL


----------



## pigletgirl

360 days!


----------



## jcarroll518

20 days  I think I am more excited than my kids


----------



## pkelly6

7 days!!


----------



## absolutmey

35!!


----------



## Sparkly

159!


----------



## BlackPearl695

*45 Days!!!*


----------



## jsdeforge

4 days 11 hours and 45 min...absolutely shut down with excitement.


----------



## Conquer1

12 days until I go for the first time!!!!!


----------



## broseny85

2 more days!


----------



## jsdeforge

3 days 20 hours 5 min but who's counting!


----------



## kd8360

115 days!


----------



## kgsmith

We leave tomorrow!!


----------



## eastcoastmom

155 ))


----------



## 2005michelle83

50!!


----------



## akmolbert

TEN til our first trip, which is a surprise for our boys. SO EXCITED!!!!!


----------



## wishing4PA

akmolbert said:


> TEN til our first trip, which is a surprise for our boys. SO EXCITED!!!!!


...but who's counting?  
I'm excited for you and everyone else on this thread who is counting down!


----------



## Mouse Daddy




----------



## brinafair

:



We're getting so close! Can not wait to see the looks on the kids' faces when we pull out of the school parking lot Friday and reveal the secret!


----------



## jsdeforge

2 days 20 hours and eight minutes!


----------



## Mouse Daddy

ONE! DAY! MORE!


----------



## Disneyaddictz

Exactly 7 days from this minute I'll be getting ready for the airport!!!


----------



## jenniferyawn

423 for me but I still can't wait!!


----------



## brinafair

We are leaving tomorrow! What am I doing here? I have a million things to do!!!


----------



## mandis77

6 days!!!


----------



## brinafair

8 hours to go until we reveal the surprise and hit the road.  Guess who didn't sleep much last night?


----------



## 29Candicanes

73 days but I just booked 3 days ago.


----------



## policycobb

8 days!


----------



## kd8360

112 days!


----------



## hattrickmom

44!


----------



## SFailla

81 days to go!!!


----------



## purpledisneyprncess

32 to go!


----------



## Mickeyj73

7 Days until Split stay at SSR/POR - can't wait::


----------



## hattrickmom

43!


----------



## csmith1004

63 LONG days!!


----------



## millerjmls

*104 Days!*


----------



## Sparkly

153 days


----------



## HM2012Butler

46!


----------



## Nicholas430

61 days!!! Can't wait


----------



## Julie711

9 days!!


----------



## Disneyaddictz

Going to bed now!!! Tomorrow's the day!!!!! Whooo hooooooo


----------



## grandmomhop

So VERY long!


----------



## daisygirl902

Four days now!!


----------



## kd8360

107 days!


----------



## amygphillips

In the morning! Yay!


----------



## 2005michelle83

40. Nearly 39!


----------



## Nancy F

62! Making my Fast Pass selections at Midnight Sunday. 
Nancy


----------



## kd8360

104 days!


----------



## 911mommy

39!!!


----------



## sweetie1996

18!


----------



## jen73

47 days, wooohoooo!


----------



## DisneyParkLover

27 days until we are back at the World!


----------



## MistressMerryweather

42 days.


----------



## Danny K

577 days, but still really excited, before that though I go to Chile, and actually right before the disney vacation, I will be in France.


----------



## hattrickmom

35 days!


----------



## iheartdisney123

9 more days!!!!


----------



## tlw29

30


----------



## 7Le's

36!!


----------



## Mrs Lapo

46 days!!! I can't believe it!! I booked this trip back in February. I thought it was going to take forever to get here. We're telling the kids in 11 days. Can't wait to tell them! I think that's been the hardest part. Once they know then we can talk about it openly, watch lots of Disney movies, make our tie-dyed Mickey shirts and just get pumped up for our trip. My kids have never been anywhere except the Jersey shore so it will be their first time on a plane and their first time away from home for so long. But it will all be worth it. Absolutely cannot wait!!


----------



## mcjaco

I believe it's 32 days as of this morning.  It's going to come up fast now.


----------



## Mousemommy1

*200!!!*

We were last there 42 days ago.  I know the next 200 days will go by fast with the holidays and our newest addition who is due only 99 days from now!!!


----------



## ldro13

31 days! !! So excited!


----------



## junebug624

61 days!


----------



## Bethislucy

416


----------



## kd8360

100 days!


----------



## standhall819

32 days...first WDW trip with our kids! SO excited!


----------



## craedaisy12

Two hands... 10 DAYS until my DFi and I take our first trip to WDW together. My 12th time and his 1st!!


----------



## momof2buffalo

Just booked today! 133 days!


----------



## kd8360

96 days! Double digits!


----------



## vettegirl

51

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## kd8360

95 days!


----------



## Daldea

29 days!!!!


----------



## ain0004

Either. 400 days or a number we won't even talk about.. But the. Again I just got back less than 3 weeks ago....


----------



## kd8360

94 days!


----------



## tcherjen

16! 16!


----------



## jworthy

25!


----------



## boogiebeaglemom

19!!!


----------



## BlackPearl695

21 MORE DAYS!!! Going back to my happy place!


----------



## mycmarty

78!!  Super excited!


----------



## Tylerandhayleysmom

35 Days To Go!!!!


----------



## Sparkly

135 days!


----------



## finny1981

330 days!


----------



## hattrickmom

24!!


----------



## weswife

Single digit dance ..... 9 days!!!!

EEEkkkkkkkk!!!!!! The downside is.... I am now working the next 7 days straight!  I have to keep my eye on the prize!


----------



## Nztara

100 days today! Who hoo....excited to be in double digits tomorrow!


----------



## blessedbeingmom

17 days!


----------



## slzer0

27!!!


----------



## WDWLODGE

We've hit the teens, 19!


----------



## 911mommy

25!!!!!


----------



## robertsfam5

21!!!!


----------



## stmize

159


----------



## eastcoastmom

130


----------



## sweetie1996

4!!


----------



## Limmer

3!!!!!!


----------



## oneprincessjo

95 until we leave and 97 when we arrive!


----------



## managerdreamer

181!!!!!!!!! Let the fun begin!!!


----------



## LUVDisney1975

293


----------



## heidiboo

368


----------



## dcd725

20! I go to pic up final docs at TA this Wednesday! Can't wait!


----------



## kd8360

87 days!


----------



## Tylerandhayleysmom

29!!!!!!


----------



## disneyworlddreaming

7!!!!!
We are telling  the kids the day before and sooooooo excited!!


----------



## Mrs Lapo

We have exactly one month!!! This time next month we will be pulling up to ASM.... woohooo!! Cannot wait!! We just told our kids and now we have all kinds of fun things to do with them to get them pumped. Pinterest is my new bff


----------



## 2005michelle83

22!

Almost in the teens! 

Felt like we would never get to this point, having booked it in May 2013!!


----------



## kim929

16 days..


----------



## 2005michelle83

18 days!


----------



## Tylerandhayleysmom

26 Days to go!!!!!!


----------



## robertsfam5

11 days to go!!!


----------



## jeepnjudy

Too long!


----------



## kd8360

76 days!


----------



## Willabea

10 days!


----------



## kd8360

75 days!


----------



## hethbar

28 days!


----------



## 2005michelle83

10 days!


----------



## ttcl516

114 days!!!


----------



## Magic2000

11 more days!!!  Can't wait!!!!


----------



## Tylerandhayleysmom

17 More days till the MAGIC BEGINS


----------



## kd8360

73 days!


----------



## hattrickmom

6 days!!


----------



## galaxygirl76

hattrickmom said:


> 6 days!!



Us too!!


----------



## rsx3bishop

103 :still seems so far away!


----------



## mcjaco

4 Days....starting to freak out a little.


----------



## hattrickmom

5


----------



## slzer0

9!


----------



## nascargirl0829

8


----------



## firegurl

2 days!!  We are leaving for the airport in 51 hours.


----------



## Pookasaurus

72


----------



## jworthy

2 days for us also, unfortunately DW and I are sick.  I hope we feel better soon.


----------



## MyDisneyGlassSlipper

14 days!


----------



## Tylerandhayleysmom

14 Days and feeling ansy!!!!!! Come on November 20th!!!! get here already!


----------



## kim929

3 more days


----------



## HizMinnie2015

353... gads; I feel like it will never get here.  I hope time flies once I get to the time of ADR's.


----------



## mcjaco

jworthy said:


> 2 days for us also, unfortunately DW and I are sick.  I hope we feel better soon.



Same here.  We've both been fighting off a cold for the last week.  The kids (knock on wood) have gotten over it already.


----------



## kd8360

29 and 71!


----------



## tillman4

42!!!!


----------



## thelittlemermaid2

37!


----------



## my3sons77

My banner below says it all! 37 days! Getting so excited!


----------



## 2005michelle83

4!!!

Arghhhhh!


----------



## disneydude365

36!


----------



## rsx3bishop

99 days!  Finally double digits!  :happy


----------



## Tahoegal

83 days!!


----------



## mscardullo

12  days!


----------



## tbone00

5!!!


----------



## knkmom

180!!


----------



## MistressMerryweather

5!


----------



## Tylerandhayleysmom

3 DAYS!!! Woohoo!!!!


----------



## ttcl516

*99 days!!!! * Woot Woot!! Double Digit Dance


----------



## eastcoastmom

99 days here too!!


----------



## Mrs Lapo

3 more days!!!! Ahhh, I'm starting to freak out a bit..

Can! Not! Wait!!


----------



## Sparkly

102!


----------



## Tylerandhayleysmom

Leaving 6:00am in the morning tomorrow...we'll be Disney World bound!!!!! FINALLY!!


----------



## Sparkly

101 days to go!


----------



## vettegirl

13

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## courtneyloper

We are leaving in 9 days. I am so excitedly stressed-is that a real emotion? We are surprising our kids and it has been the longest 6 months keeping this secret. I am so excited because it is all my favorite things rolled into one: Christmas, fireworks and Disney World!


----------



## Sparkly

99 days to go!!!!!


----------



## momof2buffalo

89!


----------



## Mrs Lapo

we leave tomorrow morning!!! Cab coming at 3:30am and our flight takes off at 6:05. Absolutely cannot wait!! After months of planning and reading and dreaming about this trip it is finally about to happen. Woot! Woot!!


----------



## figment3258

11 days!


----------



## Jess4WDW

78!


----------



## Sparkly

98 days to go!!!


----------



## kd8360

10 days til mvmcp @ cs and 52 til pop!


----------



## Sparkly

95 days to go!


----------



## Lincolnshire

3!!! 3 days until our first trip as adults and my kids' first trip ever. They are 2 years (son) and 4 months (daughter) so I am nervous! Fingers crossed for good stroller naps.


----------



## pixidustmom

1 week from today!!


----------



## junebug624

10 days!


----------



## vettegirl

6


----------



## kd8360

8 and 50!


----------



## kd8360

7 days til mvmcp @ cs and 49 days til pop!


----------



## mirandaperez10

70 days !!


----------



## kd8360

6 and 48!


----------



## kd8360

5 til mvmcp @ cs and 47 til pop!


----------



## kd8360

4 and 46!


----------



## kd8360

3 and 45!


----------



## Mousemommy1

*144 days until Disney!!* 

*42 days until our new baby boy!!!*


----------



## momto3gr8boys

75!!  I can't wait to make FPs in a few weeks!


----------



## kd8360

1 more day til mvmcp!


----------



## my3sons77

10 days!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kd8360

We leave in 4 hrs!


----------



## BetsyELG

70 days!  Umpteenth trip for me and 1st trip for my almost 3 year old granddaughter.


----------



## ErikaLovesDisney

We leave one month from today! Starting to try and think of all of the last things we have to do/buy before we leave.


----------



## kd8360

39 days!


----------



## kd8360

38 days!


----------



## Tylerandhayleysmom

170 Days!!!


----------



## Eli's 1st trip

too long...


----------



## RainSW6

26 days!! But we'll be in Florida in 24 days for a family wedding first.


----------



## kd8360

37 days!


----------



## buzznina

*2 Days*


----------



## kd8360

36 days!


----------



## kd8360

35 days!


----------



## Pookasaurus

1 month from today we'll be on our way!


----------



## Dawnlight

*6 days!!*


----------



## pigletgirl

274 days...


----------



## kd8360

30 days!


----------



## swanprincess06

2 days until we leave! 4 days until we get there!!!


----------



## JoeFromSeoul

Because tomorrow we fly to WDW!


----------



## kd8360

28 days!


----------



## DisneyFan13US

21 Days!!!!!!!


----------



## mickeyschickie

29!!!


----------



## kd8360

27 days!


----------



## Pookasaurus

27 as well!!!!


----------



## UpstateMick

57 days!


----------



## Toddupton

Only 665 more days!


----------



## knkmom

139 and I am so excited! We've been planning this since our first (and only so far) trip in 2009 so it has been a long time!!


----------



## Punchy

15 more days! I can't wait to tell my son, the morning of!


----------



## Wendie

30 days for us!


----------



## galaxygirl76

264 days! I can't wait to go back


----------



## kd8360

26 days!


----------



## kd8360

25 days!


----------



## Tylerandhayleysmom

156 Days!!! Till our first trip of 2015


----------



## pigletgirl

268 days, for us!


----------



## Sparkly

68 days!

8 days until we make FP+ reservations!


----------



## mirandaperez10

43 days till disney!!


----------



## omgninjas

73 days!


----------



## kd8360

23 days!


----------



## kd8360

20 days!


----------



## kd8360

19 days! Finally in the teens!


----------



## disneyjes

We haven't decided on an exact day just yet...but it's about 15 months away!! I am so excited that I cannot stand it! Our first trip <3 Of course I'm planning now. Can't be too prepared!!!!


----------



## disny_luvr

180 days! I just booked all my ADRs this morning. Can't wait!


----------



## Sparkly

62 days!


----------



## LUVDisney1975

222 days!!!


----------



## kd8360

17 days!


----------



## razzzbere

55 days!


----------



## kd8360

16 days!


----------



## ttcl516

56 days!!!


----------



## disneyjes

We're planning on December 1st 2015....so exactly 11 months from today if that works out!


----------



## kd8360

15 days!


----------



## Sparkly

59 days!!

Made FPs yesterday!!!


----------



## myasma

87 more Days!!


----------



## RainSW6

3 days now!! We leave for Florida later today!!


----------



## kd8360

14 days!


----------



## PrincessDaisy96

285 days and time is not going by fast enough


----------



## sarrandem

49!!!! So excited-7 more weeks!


----------



## sarrandem

49!!!! So excited-only 7 weeks


----------



## Tahoegal

28!!


----------



## kd8360

13 days!


----------



## kd8360

12 days!


----------



## 501

We are planning January 4th 2016 so 365! Wish it was today!!


----------



## aeenser

39 days!! Cannot come soon enough!


----------



## kd8360

11 days!


----------



## pigletgirl

255 days


----------



## BetsyELG

41 days!  Just Mimi and granddaughter, turning 3 while we are there.


----------



## kd8360

10 days!


----------



## kd8360

9 days! Single digits!!


----------



## kd8360

8 days!


----------



## kd8360

7 days!


----------



## stmize

74


----------



## leahlefler

42 days! Now that it is getting closer, the time is starting to drag out! Haha!


----------



## kd8360

5 days!


----------



## SensesFailed

4 Weeks and 1 day


----------



## justmeinflorida

40 days


----------



## pigletgirl

250 days!


----------



## Wendie

Plane flies in a week from tomorrow!!!


----------



## rideswithchrist

39 days and 16 hours


----------



## schmeve

ONE HUNDRED & FIVE DAYS!!!!

105! Ahhh hurry up already! lol


----------



## Jess4WDW

27 days!


----------



## kd8360

4 days!


----------



## pigletgirl

248 days!


----------



## kd8360

3 days!


----------



## TNTDISNEYMOM

82 Day!!!


----------



## awalker1015

67!!!


----------



## mickeyfun15

80!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wendie

Six more sleeps!!!


----------



## kd8360

2 days!!!


----------



## kd8360

1 more day!!!


----------



## Cassarye

87!!!!


----------



## prettylittlelady

104 days!


----------



## JKeenz

300 days!!! Might sound like a lot, but considering I booked at nearly 500 days, it's coming up quick!


----------



## UpstateMick

27 Days


----------



## AlexisMaxMommy

We are going on Thanksgiving which is still 311 days away.  I can't wait!


----------



## piyooshj

73 days


----------



## CrazyaboutCinderella

134 days!


----------



## skriegerjr

28 days from today!


----------



## jh91

Still in triple digts for me


----------



## growinupdisney

135


----------



## candacewi5

Less than 2!! I am so darn excited, I can't sleep!!! Yay!


----------



## Pesky

Uh, about 623 days.  Not that I'm counting.


----------



## Bethislucy

309


----------



## Tay N Evie's Mom

134 days!!!


----------



## poochie

Arriving in the World April 11 thru April 18th to celebrate our anniversary.


----------



## Grendalynn

289 and counting...


----------



## sep1180

33 days!!!!!!!


----------



## Sparkly

36 days to go!!!!!!!


----------



## MandiC

373 until the day I'm thinking we will leave...aka a LONG time!


----------



## Bnx0406

120 days!!!!!!! Can't wait


----------



## pigletgirl

236 days!


----------



## North of Mouse

4 weeks!


----------



## Sparkly

35 days to go!


----------



## TBGOES2DISNEY

Hopefully....226...if not, idk!


----------



## DisneyFan2015

Too many!    47 Days Here.


----------



## sarrandem

25 days-and I can't wait!!!!


----------



## Sparkly

33 days!


----------



## Magic2000

Just booked a trip!   95 more days!


----------



## finny1981

*226!!*


----------



## Sparkly

29 days to go!!


----------



## EmilyS90

113!!


----------



## KenziesMommy85

150 days!!!


----------



## finny1981

*220!!*


----------



## michellelovesthemous

I do believe we are under 200 now!! Finally  198 days before we come home.


----------



## finny1981

*219!! *


----------



## momof2buffalo

15!


----------



## WIDisneyFan

As of today we are down to 166 until our next trip


----------



## wencherous

*299!*


----------



## finny1981

*218!!*


----------



## leahlefler

SIXTEEN. Days. Starting to panic a little (not really, but our trip is only two weeks away)!!!!!!!! So excited. I can't wait!


----------



## Sparkly

24 days to go!!!!!!


----------



## Heidirsarto

95!!!


----------



## donnaf516

196!


----------



## balcerfamily

30 days!!


----------



## finny1981

*217!!*


----------



## djock19

105 Days!


----------



## finny1981

*214!!*


----------



## went503

221


----------



## finny1981

*213!!*


----------



## finny1981

*212!!*


----------



## Vaninou

80 days !!!


----------



## HeatherL1985

93.


----------



## Disfan454

Just found out I am going in less than a month!


----------



## finny1981

*211!!*

7 months from today!!!!

My ticker is off by one day, but I don't want to lose all my progress


----------



## GatorMama

220!! I think?


----------



## Disfan454

23 more days...


----------



## pigletgirl

217 till WDW and 213 till Florida!


----------



## alyssathegrand

18 more days! I can't wait!


----------



## sparklysparky

1!!!


----------



## finny1981

*210!!*

Almost to the 100's and almost to ADR day!!


----------



## Sparkly

15 DAYS!!!!


----------



## smilie

236!


----------



## MaleficentEvilSister

245 days! It's way to long.....  It needs to be sooner.... but since it's the 3rd trip on our AP, I shouldn't complain.


----------



## momof2buffalo

5!!!


----------



## dvc at last !

momof2buffalo,
ours 3 days 
buffalo area here, too
where are you staying ?


----------



## Sparkly

14 DAYS TO GO!!


----------



## finny1981

*207!!*


----------



## fairygodmomma

_77!!!!!_


----------



## pigletgirl

210 days till Florida and 214 till WDW!


----------



## Echo queen

Ticker says!


----------



## North of Mouse

6   Flower & Garden


----------



## finny1981

*206!!*


----------



## reverie1729

116 days until we leave for FL! Today is 4 months exactly til our day at MK!


----------



## Disfan454

18...


----------



## pigletgirl

I was a day off....

So 208 days till Florida and 212 days till WDW!


----------



## woschiz

5


----------



## finny1981

*205!!*


----------



## kgsmith

24 days and 205 days!


----------



## Wes1stTrip2016

Way TOO many!!


----------



## disneyjes

208!


----------



## TBGOES2DISNEY

Checking the ticker to find out!


----------



## finny1981

*203!!*

We added a day to the beginning!!!!


----------



## finny1981

*202!!*


----------



## pigletgirl

205 days till FL and 209 till WDW!


----------



## eric2550

67 DAYS OUT!!!


----------



## DatFan

theduhaimes said:


> 68 days until we surprise the kids with our first trip at WDW at Christmas time! We have been many times but never at Christmas -- we can't wait!


Great time to visit Disney!


----------



## DatFan

352 days out!


----------



## Girlfriday17

212 days for us!


----------



## ryancasper2004

Just booked today, 272 days and counting...


----------



## Sparkly

6 DAYS TO GO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pigletgirl

203 till Florida and 207 till WDW!


----------



## Nancy F

55. And I don't know what happened to my April ticker?


----------



## DisneySaintsFan

104 days to Universal and 107 days to WDW.


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

Booked last night! 84 days!


----------



## Savanna

105 days!


----------



## finny1981

*199!!* 

Finally under 200!


----------



## themouseandme

261 days!  Man...doesn't seem like that long!


----------



## Sparkly

5 DAYS TO GO!!!!


----------



## CassiTiede

84 days to go!!!! Just booked yesterday!!!


----------



## AMCB1022

76 days! Whoohoo!!!


----------



## flopnut2112

300 days to go! Booked at 499 almost half way there! 20th anniversary/Christmas trip AKL


----------



## finny1981

*198!!*


----------



## aalliep

177!


----------



## pigletgirl

201 till the beach and 205 till Disney!


----------



## DisneyCAL

Too d**n long....200days!!!


----------



## finny1981

*197!!*


----------



## ForeverAfter

78!


----------



## fairygodmomma

*68!!!!!*


----------



## Sparkly

4 DAYS TO GO!!!!


----------



## disneyjes

Today we are at 200 days!! We're having a special Brave movie night with themed dinner to celebrate.


----------



## finny1981

*196!!*


----------



## lillyshula

78 more days until our fantastic family getaway!!!


----------



## tcherjen

18!


----------



## awalker1015

21!!!!


----------



## Mouse3Dad

DOUBLE DIGITS 99 Days


----------



## finny1981

*192!!*


----------



## DuckyMommy

289! Way too many (anything more than a 5 day countdown is too many IMO)


----------



## karpy111

193! ADR coming soon.


----------



## Yahweh

52 days to go.   I'm guessing it will be the longest 52 days ever.  We are still buried under snow here in Eastern Canada, but at least I have this to look forward to.


----------



## KarenOlivia

95 days!!!!! Can't wait! Our first family Disney trip!


----------



## disneyjes

196 today!


----------



## cyndiloveswalt

37 days! Yay!!


----------



## finny1981

*191!!*


----------



## pigletgirl

194 till the beach and 198 till WDW!


----------



## disneyjes

195!!!


----------



## finny1981

*190!!*


----------



## klmrph

On my ticker.


----------



## disneyjes

194


----------



## Mousemommy1

*52!!! *


----------



## finny1981

*190!!*


----------



## fairygodmomma

*59!!!!!*


----------



## pigletgirl

191 till the beach and 195 till WDW!


----------



## Newsies

148


----------



## ZeroMyHero

70


----------



## disneyjes

191!!!


----------



## Annchristine65

7


----------



## tcherjen

6


----------



## finny1981

*185!!*


----------



## Mousemommy1

47!!!


----------



## owliecupcake

4!!!


----------



## Annchristine65

4


----------



## ScarletBegonias

*192!!!*


----------



## finny1981

*184!!*


----------



## fairygodmomma

*52!!!!!!*


----------



## Annchristine65

1  WOOHOO!!


----------



## Greg Zilligen

199


----------



## Nathansmommy

243  too long!


----------



## Makcarly

32!!!


----------



## lillyshula

58 days to go. Just under two months!!!


----------



## pigletgirl

179 till the beach and 183 till WDW


----------



## Minnesota!

5!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Better start packing, I guess!


----------



## theferrellcrew

we leave in 12 days!


----------



## Wes1stTrip2016

I'm happy to finally be under the 1yr mark!!

ETA - my ticker is not right because it says the same thing now that it said a month ago!  =( 

My phone app (DreamDays) tells me:  346 days!!


----------



## pigletgirl

178 till the beach and 182 till WDW! Almost ADR day!


----------



## finny1981

171!!!


----------



## MissDisneyDora

fitzy819 said:


> 352.... whew, that seems like forever away!



Haha. I'm at just a little over 500 days... (Heading out September 2016).  We Brits tend to book ages in advance! Also trying to sneak in a cheeky DLP trip in October (fingers crossed)

x
Dora


----------



## Tylerandhayleysmom

240 Days!!!!


----------



## Daddee

70 days!!!


----------



## pigletgirl

174 till the beach and 178 till WDW!


----------



## finny1981

*170!!!*


----------



## lillyshula

52 days!


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

51 days!


----------



## verleniahall

220 Days!!

40 Till We Make ADR!!


----------



## MikL99

509 days


----------



## Nancy F

Nancy F said:


> 55. And I don't know what happened to my April ticker?


----------



## Davie Business

ticker


----------



## finny1981

*169!!!*


----------



## Bethany Fine

185 for me!


----------



## finny1981

*168!!!*


----------



## pigletgirl

171 till the beach and 175 till WDW!


----------



## Newsies

128!!!


----------



## lillyshula

50 days to go!


----------



## wintotty

36!


----------



## PMart

33  !!!!!!!


----------



## fairygodmomma

*39!!!!*


----------



## rachz16

178!


----------



## PizzaFryGirl

237 days for us . . . geezum.


----------



## disneyjes

171!


----------



## Dbkjb5

188 days!!!!! I'm so excited first trip in 25 years. Last vacation was disney in 1991!! I love planning and working on it everyday


----------



## SparklyGiraffe

78!!!!!!


----------



## dmetcalfrn

4 more days!!!


----------



## cyndiloveswalt

10 Days!!


----------



## pigletgirl

168 till the beach and 172 till WDW!


----------



## finny1981

*164!!*


----------



## lillyshula

Down to 46!


----------



## finny1981

*163!!*


----------



## Fantabulously Cherry

Missy13d69 said:


> I noticed the other thread reached it's max number of pages back in June, and was locked. I thought we needed a new one. Mostly I thought we needed a new one because I just broke 200!
> 
> 199 Days to go!



164 days!! My 2 year old daughter's first trip!!


----------



## WendyLou

29 days till our wish trip!


----------



## finny1981

*163!!*


----------



## lillyshula

44 Days! Officially Going to Disney World next month!!!


----------



## fairygodmomma

*33!!!!!*


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

43 days!


----------



## finny1981

*161!!*


----------



## schmeve

*We only have 24 days to go!!!*


----------



## jeepnjudy

We leave tonight! YEAH!!!


----------



## emilayyx0

Missy13d69 said:


> I noticed the other thread reached it's max number of pages back in June, and was locked. I thought we needed a new one. Mostly I thought we needed a new one because I just broke 200!
> 
> 199 Days to go!



142 days! Too excited!


----------



## HFC1969

*1/2* 

 Easter Bunny look out here we come!


----------



## LUVDisney1975

128 days!!!!!


----------



## lillyshula

43!


----------



## DVCKev

134 woot!!!


----------



## DadSparrow

68!!!


----------



## pigletgirl

163 till the beach and 167 till WDW!


----------



## keats_c

37 days!!!


----------



## Kiwigirl839

6 more sleeps until my kids first trip!


----------



## pigletgirl

160 till the beach and 164 till WDW!


----------



## OwlMomx3

33 days but we only stopping for a day. Next year will be the longer trip


----------



## finny1981

*156!!*


----------



## karpy111

finny1981 said:


> *156!!*


Same here.  156!!!


----------



## lillyshula

38 Days!


----------



## Julie711

27 more days!!


----------



## Mousemommy1

17 days until our 1st trip as a family of 5!!! Baby boy's 1st trip!!! (not counting August when he was in my belly)


----------



## hkkatie

too many to count. How many until august 2018??


----------



## finny1981

*154!!*


----------



## han22735

5 months or 153 days for us!!!


----------



## fairygodmomma

*25!!!!!*


----------



## finny1981

*153!!*


----------



## lillyshula

5 weeks (35 days)!!!


----------



## verleniahall

Down to 203 Days.....BUT 23 Days until ADR


----------



## JKeenz

218! DH says it's still a long way to go, but I disagree... especially since we booked at around 470 days out!


----------



## amber_cntrygrl

217 days!!


----------



## pigletgirl

155 till FL and 159 till WDW!


----------



## finny1981

*150!!* 

3 months from today is FastPass+ day!!


----------



## lillyshula

32 days!


----------



## Mousemommy1

*12 more days!!! *


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

31 more days!


----------



## richmo

166 (give or take a day or two)


----------



## amber_cntrygrl

214 days! Exactly 7 months!


----------



## karpy111

150!


----------



## Savanna

54 days!


----------



## Hockeygirl21

24 days!!


----------



## finny1981

*149!!*


----------



## lillyshula

31 more days!!


----------



## njdisneylovr

3 more days!!!!


----------



## alievans719

Just got under 200, so 199 more days!


----------



## finny1981

*148!!*


----------



## millerette

59 days! Staying at Saratoga Springs! Parents only trip.


----------



## finny1981

*147!!*


----------



## lillyshula

Officially hit the 20's. 29 days!!!


----------



## JenMac10

30 days!!! Pop Century (2 rooms) Fingers crossed we get adjoining rooms!


----------



## cmommy

127 days ....almost time to make our 100 day countdown calander!!


----------



## IslandAdventure4

to many.......


----------



## Mousemommy1

*7 days!! We will be at Trail's End 7 days from now!!*


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

26 days!!


----------



## Eolyn

21!!  So close!!


----------



## amber_cntrygrl

208 days. I hate wishing the days away, but it's so hard not to!


----------



## lillyshula

26 days!


----------



## prettylittlelady

9 days!


----------



## familymemories

118 Days. I just booked our trip to WDW this morning. We did have our plane tickets for two weeks though.


----------



## KLN112

220 Days!!! It has only been 26 days since I booked our trip....this may just take forever!


----------



## My2litteprincesses

17 days!! Woot!!


----------



## uccats97

7 and 28!!


----------



## uccats97

JenMac10 said:


> 30 days!!! Pop Century (2 rooms) Fingers crossed we get adjoining rooms!


Make sure you're requesting connecting rooms. That is different than adjoining at WDW.


----------



## pigletgirl

144 days till FL and 148 till Disney!!


----------



## NY Pirate Princess

ONE YEAR TODAY! I decorated the dining room table with some princess things I got on clearance from Party City so she can have breakfast in style. I took out her homemade autograph book and put it in her place. Amazing how much her handwriting has changed since kindergarten and what memories the book brings back. She will get an Ariel napkin in her lunch today. I know I'm corny, but it's the little things...


----------



## lillyshula

22 more days!


----------



## cariann77

23 more days until we leave! I can't wait especially because it's snowing here today!


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

21 more days!!


----------



## han22735

Jealous of all the low numbers but we are down to 139!!


----------



## pigletgirl

143 till FL and 147 till WDW!


----------



## ZeroMyHero

23


----------



## DisneynBison

9 days till I surprise my 8 year old daughter with a trip back to Disney World


----------



## lillyshula

We are at three weeks today (21 days)!!!


----------



## pigletgirl

142 till FL and 146 till WDW!!


----------



## Mousemommy1

*Less than 24 hours!!! Wooohoooo!!!!*


----------



## THEDISNEYTHREE

18 days


----------



## Newsies

99 days!!!


----------



## AngelaVHull

12 days!!!


----------



## wintotty

7 days!!


----------



## cmommy

118 days


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

19 days!! Finally in the teens!


----------



## disny_luvr

62 days!


----------



## lillyshula

19 days!!!


----------



## pigletgirl

140 till FL and 144 till WDW!


----------



## finny1981

*135!!*


----------



## Bnx0406

25!!!!! Can't wait.


----------



## TempleOT

*10!!!!!!*


----------



## Monykalyn

33!


----------



## lillyshula

16!


----------



## Sweetsarj

10 days!!!!!


----------



## finny1981

*133!!*


----------



## JKeenz

198!!!  Love seeing that first digit change!


----------



## pigletgirl

136 till the beach and 139 till WDW! (we added a day in the beginning!)


----------



## disneyjes

137 days!


----------



## Hockeygirl21

7 days!!


----------



## 5stljayhawks

TBD - My wife wont let me plan our next trip..... the funds are still in escrow. Maybe a cruise . I am here just disney dreaming...


----------



## finny1981

*132!!*


----------



## TinaLala

So let me start with Ive been counting down since over 2,000 days and OMG I'm at 161!!!


----------



## fairygodmomma

Our ticker says 3 days , but we are actually leaving in 2!!! shhh! we're surprising the kids with an extra night!


----------



## missyek

121 days!  We are all getting itchy to get back!  It has been three years too long!!


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

14 days!


----------



## HollyM7813

Well, since it's almost midnight here I'm going to say 35 days!!!


----------



## lillyshula

12 days!!


----------



## Avarella

208 days.


----------



## whitney250

86


----------



## disny_luvr

55!


----------



## DonutGirl

111!! Can't wait to do the double digit dance!


----------



## tzeitel

13 days!


----------



## Rhody Red

127 Days!!!


----------



## Under the Library

193 days, 12hours & 15 minutes until departure! No, I'm not excited at all.


----------



## Newsies

90!!!


----------



## Bnx0406

20!!!!!


----------



## Shana Banana

159 but in 1.5 hrs it will be 158


----------



## miaslovingmommy

Will be taking our first EVER trip to Disney World in 148 days. Cannot wait! Desperately need a break from real life and cannot wait to finally experience the magic.


----------



## finny1981

*128!!!*


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

9 days!! Finally in the single digits!


----------



## finny1981

*128!!!*


----------



## Tattylou

Sooo jealous of the low numbers. I'm in the post Disney blues after just returning from DL two weeks ago.  So, I'm starting the new countdown....346 days to go til we are back at WDW!!


----------



## pigletgirl

130 till FL and 133 till WDW!


----------



## Suenyc

58 days until our next trip!


----------



## lillyshula

9 days!!!!!


----------



## finny1981

*126!!!*


----------



## NewfoundlandMom

3 more sleeps!!


----------



## Goofyest mom

2 More days! I can't wait!
It has been 3 years since the last time we went to Disney!


----------



## Lavitz

188.  At least it's single digits until I can officially start reserving ADRs and BBB, but then it's a looooong road until 0 with not much happening in-between


----------



## finny1981

*125!!!*


----------



## lillyshula

7 days! One week!


----------



## Tattylou

342....so long!


----------



## pigletgirl

128 till FL and 131 till WDW!


----------



## karpy111

125!!!!


----------



## Glittercat

Only... 439 days to go! *giggle*


----------



## lillyshula

5 whole days!


----------



## pigletgirl

126 days till our vacation!!


----------



## finny1981

*122!!!*

4 months from today!


----------



## mrsverret

16 !!


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

3 days!!


----------



## finny1981

*121!!!*


----------



## richmo

In my head, I'm coming up with 133.


----------



## lillyshula

Only three days left to wait!


----------



## finny1981

*120!!!*


----------



## pigletgirl

123!


----------



## disneyfan128

133, it feels like forever!!!


----------



## smmommy35

151 days..I am excited and overwhelmed and stressed...ahhh...just hurry it up already! It will be our first ever REAL family vacation with the hubby and kids!


----------



## Arden01

Double digits today - 99!


----------



## cluno

We just went in April for the first time since 2008! I keep telling the kids "Only 350 more weeks until our next trip!" That makes approximately 2450 more days!!! 

Sadly, it's likely close to the truth.


----------



## Bnx0406

10 days!!!!!


----------



## lillyshula

21 hours!!!


----------



## finny1981

*119!!!*


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

I can finally say less than 24 hours!!


----------



## finny1981

*118!!!*


----------



## missmickey

97!!


----------



## disny_luvr

42!


----------



## finny1981

*117!!!*


----------



## Tattylou

334....better to have a long countdown than no countdown


----------



## uccats97

4!!


----------



## Emsody22

137!!!


----------



## galaxygirl76

114!!


----------



## DisDadNH

40 days until we leave (we drive from NH), 43 days until check-in, feels like a million though!


----------



## finny1981

*115!!!*


----------



## nancydrew79

32!


----------



## Nathansmommy

180 finally!!!!


----------



## finny1981

*114!!!*


----------



## Cadiewampus

6


----------



## mkla2015

297 Days!! Is it too early to start counting down??


----------



## finny1981

*113!!!*


----------



## Sparkly

172!


----------



## GSP

81!!!!!!


----------



## finny1981

*112!!!*


----------



## WIDisneyFan

We are down to 60 days as of today


----------



## Cadiewampus

4


----------



## Disneylover42

39


----------



## finny1981

*111!!!*


----------



## KLN112

180!! Did our ADR's today!


----------



## DadSparrow

9


----------



## finny1981

*101!!!*


----------



## daisy_77

464 days to go


----------



## pigletgirl

104 till FL and 107 till WDW!!!


----------



## finny1981

*100!!!*


----------



## pigletgirl

103 till FL and 106 till WDW!


----------



## Newsies

60!!!!!  FP+ all made out last night, baby!!!!


----------



## Daldea

94!!!


----------



## Candy1971

106!!!!!!!


----------



## finny1981

* 99!!!*

Finally in the double digits!!!!


----------



## dsnycrzy

63 days


----------



## laeeyore

5 Days left!


----------



## finny1981

* 97!!!*


----------



## RMColosimo

15 days!


----------



## luvmy2babies

Touring plans says 143


----------



## disny_luvr

22! Our Magic Bands came today!


----------



## sweetie1996

98 days


----------



## pigletgirl

99 till FL and 102 till WDW!


----------



## Newsies

56...


----------



## disny_luvr

20!


----------



## DadSparrow

2!!!


----------



## finny1981

* 93!!!*


----------



## Ntw25

30 Days................can't wait


----------



## Wes1stTrip2016

264


----------



## merdie

53 days!


----------



## finny1981

* 92!!!*


----------



## kingmatt

240


----------



## Fantabulously Cherry

93 days until my 2YO DD's first trip!!


----------



## MikL99

429 and it is killing me!!!!!  I wish i could have gone this year but the responsible person in me is paying off all bills first


----------



## finny1981

* 91!!!*

*3 months from now we will be on a plane to Orlando, then checking in to POR, having lunch and going to EPCOT for the day with Kona Cafe for dinner. Can't wait, seems like only yesterday we booked and had 11 months to go!*


----------



## disny_luvr

16!!!


----------



## whitney250

*47*


----------



## DMOMof3

63


----------



## delfin59

86!!


----------



## SouthernLady15

170!!!  Our first family Disney vacation!!!


----------



## disny_luvr

15!!!


----------



## karcher

13 DAYS...SO EXCITED..


----------



## ml sumner

98 days and counting!


----------



## ashmarie06

3!!!


----------



## dmetcalfrn

18!  Added in a short trip for the 4th of July!!


----------



## SparklyGiraffe

We leave TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## disny_luvr

13!!!


----------



## pigletgirl

90 days till the  and 93 days till


----------



## WIDisneyFan

getting close - 35 days from now we will be there


----------



## Ismo

80! Can't wait to book our FP+ in 20 days


----------



## DMOMof3

60!!!!!! Did all my FP at midnight, done in 30 minutes!


----------



## disny_luvr

12!!!


----------



## finny1981

* 86!!!*


----------



## disny_luvr

10!!!


----------



## ashmarie06

I leave TOMORROW!


----------



## Carnator

53


----------



## WIDisneyFan

32 long long days!


----------



## finny1981

* 84!!!*


----------



## disny_luvr

I'm doing the single digit dance!  Only 9 more days!!!


----------



## pigletgirl

87 days till the beach and 90 days till WDW!


----------



## finny1981

* 83!!!*


----------



## ftwdw

Not soon enough!  I don't know who is more excited, me or the kids!  But it's a first for us all!


----------



## kumimama

61 !!!!

I am staying up late tonight!!!


----------



## jezebel73

Down to 60!!!!!  Booked FP at midnight and updated my itinerary LOL


----------



## disny_luvr

7!!! This time next week I'll be on my way to the airport.


----------



## finny1981

* 80!!!*


----------



## echamp404

121! Ready for fall room discounts and then FP+ in another couple of months!


----------



## disny_luvr

5!!!


----------



## finny1981

* 79!!!*


----------



## Lisaloo

26! And we are in the middle of home and landscape remodels. Ack.


----------



## pigletgirl

82 till Cocoa Beach and 85 till WDW!


----------



## finny1981

* 78!!!*


----------



## disny_luvr

3!!!


----------



## DMOMof3

51


----------



## Lisaloo

25. It's flying by!


----------



## Ismo

71!!!


----------



## karen4546

79 sleeps !


----------



## codimouse

14!!!!


----------



## pigletgirl

81 till Cocoa Beach and 84 till WDW!


----------



## finny1981

* 77!!!*


----------



## Rampy94

72 days!!!


----------



## RustManFan

523


----------



## Accident

65


----------



## Sleepingbeauty101

7!!!!!!!


----------



## carmelhp

178


----------



## MsRoseN99H

89 days!


----------



## jillymom8

Too many not going till 2016 cant wait


----------



## finny1981

* 76!!!*


----------



## TinaLala

I'm at 100 days!!   So excited since I started at 1300 days


----------



## Under the Library

140!!!


----------



## disny_luvr

1!!! We leave tomorrow!


----------



## disny_luvr

0!!! We leave today!


----------



## merdie

35!


----------



## accpro77

17 Days! Poly here we come!


----------



## krennaker

75 days to go!!!


----------



## codimouse

9!!!


----------



## BrittanyWalsh

101...too many


----------



## finny1981

* 7**2!!!***


----------



## disneyfan128

78 more days!!!!


----------



## thejbrowns

235 more days! Can't wait!!!


----------



## merdie

25 more days!


----------



## finny1981

* 63**!!!***


----------



## daisy_77

426


----------



## finny1981

* 62**!!!***


----------



## kumimama

40


----------



## pigletgirl

63 days till Cocoa Beach and 66 days till WDW!


----------



## Lisaloo

6 days until Jekyll Island. 8 days until AKL


----------



## LadyLaLa

52 days!!!


----------



## DisneyCAL

61 day! I make FP selection tonight, yeah! It's getting real now.


----------



## LadyLaLa

How exciting! I just had a "Disney Round Table" dinner party with my extended family to coordinate our FPs. It was chaotic but fun.


----------



## Mousemommy1

*285 days until our next trip!!! *


----------



## Lisaloo

5 days until the beach. 7 days until AKL.


----------



## dsnycrzy

23


----------



## finny1981

* 58**!!!***


----------



## JKeenz

4 months from today - 123 days!!!


----------



## Lisaloo

4 days until Jekyll island/ 6 days until AKL!!


----------



## Ldubois08

46!!!


----------



## finny1981

* 57**!!!***


----------



## Lisaloo

3 days until Jekyll island   
5 days until AKL


----------



## finny1981

* 56**!!!***


----------



## Lisaloo

2 days until beach time. 
4 days until AKL.


----------



## Eoywin

445


----------



## DisneyRegulars

1!!!!!!!  We leave tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Yipeee!


----------



## patches07

*444*


----------



## finny1981

* 55**!!!***


----------



## Lisaloo

Riding in the van now!! Jekyll Island today. AKL in just 2 days.


----------



## helenm29

83 but it still feels like it's forever! trying to make sure we have everything bought that we need!   NOPE, down to 2 months and 5 days!.....or 65 days! woo hoo! can't wait!


----------



## kenly777

29!! Can't wait (but also don't want to wish the summer over)!


----------



## Jess_S

Tomorrow night is my FP booking night!  And WDW is week 2 of our vacation, so we're less than 2 months out now.


----------



## finny1981

* 51**!!!***


----------



## Newsies

11!!!


----------



## LUVDisney1975

18!!!!!!!!!


----------



## finny1981

* 50**!!!***


----------



## pigletgirl

53 days till VACATION!


----------



## littlbugmom

We've just started planning!


----------



## JKeenz

114!  
Can't believe it!  We booked at nearly the 500 day mark, and will be in double digits soon!
That's cause for celebration!


----------



## Sparkly

109 days!


----------



## disneygrl704

77


----------



## nobellybutton

100!  Woohoo almost to double digits!


----------



## finny1981

* 49**!!!***


----------



## Mrslacem

115 & counting! My preschoolers ask everyday "do we leave tomorrow for disney?!"


----------



## finny1981

* 48**!!!***


----------



## kd8360

40 days!!


----------



## Giggity19

65!  It's our daughter's first time (age 4.5) and will be the first time H and I have been since we were children.


----------



## Disdreamprincess

148!


----------



## Mousemommy1

*271 - Waaaaaahhhhhh!!!!!! *


----------



## kd8360

39 days!!!


----------



## leitadisneyfan

47 days!!!!


----------



## Liza215

44 woohoo


----------



## finny1981

* 44**!!!***


----------



## kaismahma

36 days!  I can not wait.  I can't believe how excited I am!  It can't come soon enough!


----------



## Bethislucy

121


----------



## kd8360

38 days!!!


----------



## finny1981

* 4**3!!!***


----------



## Twice_as_Nice

56 until our wish trip


----------



## Nicholas430

55 Can't wait it's my DGS 10th birthday he is so excited.


----------



## Sparkly

102 days!!!


----------



## amandasomerville

46 more days until our first trip ever to WDW!! I cannot wait! And I just found disboards and can't believe what I have been missing out on!


----------



## Mamato2cutekiddos

49 days. Cannot come soon enough!


----------



## kd8360

37 days!


----------



## finny1981

* 4**2!!!***


----------



## ajjoplin1

amandasomerville said:


> 46 more days until our first trip ever to WDW!! I cannot wait! And I just found disboards and can't believe what I have been missing out on!



Welcome to the DIS!!!!  Enjoy your trip to the happiest place on Earth!


----------



## AllysonL

Too many 

we had to cancel our trip for December, due to some unforeseen job circumstances.  So probably won't be until 2016, unless we can swing a weekend getaway.


----------



## NCTwinMom

185 days to go! I get to make my ADRs next week!


----------



## kd8360

36 days til pofq!!!


----------



## bluepigs

50 days. First trip for DGD & DGS. Taking DGD to bibbidi-bobbidi-boutique. She's 4.


----------



## Ngwira

22 days until our stay at the grand Floridian.


----------



## finny1981

* 4**1!!!***


----------



## kd8360

35 days!!


----------



## kd8360

34 days!!!


----------



## kenly777

15 days


----------



## kd8360

33 days!!!


----------



## ny0090

95 more days


----------



## kd8360

32 days!!!


----------



## jezebel73

In 29 minutes, it will be only 14 days to go!!!!


----------



## finny1981

* 37**!!!***


----------



## nobellybutton

*88 days!! *


----------



## broncobill

3.


----------



## LilMrsTee

102 days!


----------



## jeepwreck

down in the double digits now

96 days


----------



## Malsf05

We have 20 days until our vacation. It's too early to start packing though


----------



## DisneyCAL

39 days. I've got my Disney box for packing filling up, its getting real!


----------



## finny1981

* 36**!!!***


----------



## kd8360

30 days!!!


----------



## Grumpy Nenny

29 Days!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JKeenz

100 Days! 

And paid it off yesterday!


----------



## finny1981

* 35**!!!***


----------



## belle1986

29 days til our anniversary trip!!


----------



## Mersmom98

*10 Days!!!!*


----------



## Nathansmommy

101 almost to the double digits!!


----------



## bjmach

9 DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## leitadisneyfan

38 days


----------



## kd8360

29 days til pofq!!!


----------



## JKeenz

99 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Yay for double digits!


----------



## finny1981

* 34**!!!***


----------



## POOH&PIGLET

*We leave tomorrow!*


----------



## MrPunem

97 DAYS!!!!


----------



## kd8360

27 days!!!


----------



## wddub2015

97 days!  Double digits!!!


----------



## went503

42 days


----------



## dmetcalfrn

62!!


----------



## Choozee

47


----------



## kd8360

26 days!!!


----------



## pigletgirl

35 days till vacation!!!


----------



## aeip1980

Over a year, sniff, sniff cry!    Hoping this guy with the wand will poof us there now!  October 2016 sounds so far away, but we just got back a few weeks ago!


----------



## Catchme22

58...haven't told the kids yet!


----------



## JenniferD

97 and counting.... So ready to surprise kids


----------



## donnaf516

10 Days!!


----------



## kd8360

25 days!!!


----------



## Gus V.

164 days for the Poly!!


----------



## pigletgirl

33 days till vacation!


----------



## kd8360

24 days!!!


----------



## finny1981

* 29**!!!***


----------



## DisneyMommyx3

283 days!!!!


----------



## kd8360

23 days!!!


----------



## finny1981

* 28**!!!***


----------



## kd8360

22 days!!!


----------



## KT0191

23 days!


----------



## finny1981

* 27**!!!***


----------



## kd8360

20 days!!!


----------



## han22735

*25 days..*


----------



## dylans mommy

96 days!!!!


----------



## tmh43

94 days!!! It's going to be DS's first trip, and his 3rd birthday!!!


----------



## PghPixie

107 days!!!  I don't know how I'm going to keep it a secret for that long!


----------



## disneydude365

*70 *days!!


----------



## kd8360

19 days til pofq!!!!


----------



## kd8360

18 days!!!


----------



## JKeenz

89 days! love seeing that 1st digit change!


----------



## Kelly25

115 days!!!


----------



## BuzzL71

Tomorrow!!!


----------



## pigletgirl

27 days till the fun begins!


----------



## finny1981

* 23**!!!***


----------



## Wills Mom

FIVE


----------



## Jess_S

25 days til our vacation starts (though WDW is week 2).  Just received a booklet with our itinerary and various coupons.  (I wondered why they didn't save some postage and mail it with the magic bands, but it was fun to get something besides a bill in the mail).


----------



## henry lutz

Can not wait


----------



## Ava

2 DAYS!! And I'm second-guessing all of my touring plans and freaking out that I forgot to pack something, lol.


----------



## Grace W

31 Days! CAN'T WAIT!!


----------



## andiraye

12 days and I am FREAKING OUT!


----------



## finny1981

* 22**!!!***


----------



## kd8360

16 days til we check into pofq!!!!


----------



## scrapquitler

22 days and counting!!  (yes, my ticker says 2 months, one week six days....that's a separate trip).


----------



## leitadisneyfan

23 days


----------



## mymickeyfans

79 Days!! It's starting to feel real!!!


----------



## finny1981

* 21**!!!***


----------



## kd8360

15 days!!!


----------



## finny1981

* 20**!!!***


----------



## kd8360

14 days!!!


----------



## jerseygirl82

71!


----------



## SelenaS

14 days!! First time staying on site(AOA) & 2nd time at WDW!!


----------



## Clbemrich

48


----------



## kd8360

13 days!!!!


----------



## pigletgirl

22!


----------



## kd8360

12 days!!!


----------



## ditsypixie

28 days!!!!!!


----------



## MommyMeNDisney

115 days


----------



## pigletgirl

20 days and 251 days!


----------



## finny1981

* 16**!!!***


----------



## MommyMeNDisney

114 days


----------



## kd8360

10 days til we check into pofq!!!


----------



## Islander124

1145...  but at least im going!YAY


----------



## jnamadison

10 days.  Woohoo


----------



## finny1981

* 15**!!!***


----------



## Jess_S

17 days til our vacation starts (and 24 til WDW).  Our Magic Bands arrived yesterday, so we explained to DS (age 2.5) what they were.  He is really excited to use his "ring" to "press buttons."  It looks like I'll be at WDW with at least some folks from this thread.


----------



## brockash

3...just wishing the days away right now lol


----------



## MommyMeNDisney

113 days


----------



## kd8360

9 days til we get to pofq!!!


----------



## MandM-Mom

1 Day


----------



## finny1981

* 14**!!!***


----------



## kd8360

8 days!!!


----------



## patches07

402  I'm so ready to go now.


----------



## mamaode

MandM-Mom said:


> 1 Day[/QUOT
> 
> MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE   TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## finny1981

* 13**!!!***


----------



## MommyMeNDisney

111 days


----------



## scdak

27 days until my first ADR for this trip.............and its HDDR so I am stoked! I love that place, I am dreaming of the cornbread right now


----------



## kd8360

6 days til our stay at pofq!!


----------



## kd8360

5 days til our pofq stay!!!


----------



## kd8360

4 days!!!!


----------



## Wala&Shoonoo

60 days


----------



## Kim200123

34 days for our first trip ever to DW!!!!


----------



## JKeenz

75 days!!!


----------



## NorthernGrl

17 days until our 10th anniversary, no kids trip!


----------



## MommyMeNDisney

108 days


----------



## kd8360

3 days!!!


----------



## finny1981

* 9**!!!***

*Single Digits FINALLY!!!!!*


----------



## BLAZEY

67 days. Not sure why my ticker hasn't updated.


----------



## ashmarie06

4!


----------



## leitadisneyfan

11 days


----------



## finny1981

* 8**!!!***

*Single Digits FINALLY!!!!!*


----------



## kd8360

2 more days!!!!


----------



## han22735

A week from now we will be just getting on the DME!!!


----------



## CooperPrincesses

18 days...we're so excited.


----------



## Accident

-6 with 5 more to go (if we leave).


----------



## finny1981

* 7**!!!***

*Single Digits FINALLY!!!!!*


----------



## kd8360

1 day!!! We leave tmrw!!!!


----------



## NorthernGrl

2 weeks today!


----------



## MommyMeNDisney

104 days


----------



## kd8360

Today!!!!! We leave for pofq in 8 hrs!!!


----------



## Bellabully

6 Days


----------



## lij1972

11 more sleeps!


----------



## Kellina

91! So glad to be down to double digits!!


----------



## cyneswith

Just booked mine!  One year, one week, and one day.


----------



## princesspat209

4 Days & counting


----------



## Disneychica18

95 and my kids dont know


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

101 days!


----------



## Jarmo

15 hours!!! First time going after adopting our foster babe!


----------



## Sparkly

65 days to go!!


----------



## lij1972

9 day now!  Single digits!!


----------



## Mdieter

14!


----------



## leitadisneyfan

6 more days !!!


----------



## ml sumner

13 days!!


----------



## Tattylou

I'm soooooo jealous of the low numbers!! Have fun everyone!!  We are at 221!!


----------



## finny1981

* 68 more hours**!!!***

*Single Digits FINALLY!!!!!*


----------



## MommyMeNDisney

100 days until our WDW trip


----------



## Jess_S

We're leaving for vacation on Saturday!  (Still 12 days til Disney, but I'm looking forward to our other destinations too).


----------



## Overexcited

23!!


----------



## went503

10 more days!!!


----------



## MommyMeNDisney

99 days


----------



## finny1981

* 47 more hours**!!!***

*Single Digits FINALLY!!!!!*


----------



## leitadisneyfan

Only 3 more days!!!!


----------



## azdisneymom

12 and I haven't cracked yet!  The kids still have no idea, but it's getting so much harder to keep my mouth shut!!!


----------



## finny1981

* 23 more hours**!!!***

*TOMORROW FINALLY!!!!!*


----------



## Sparkly

60 days to go!


----------



## JKeenz

finny1981 said:


> * 23 more hours**!!!***
> 
> *TOMORROW FINALLY!!!!!*



I feel like I've been counting down with you seeing your posts when I come to this thread... have a great trip!

65 days for us!


----------



## karen carnes

20 days! And just got the best shoes for walking at disney sketchers air walks... hand painted beauty and the beast shoes.


----------



## ALEXandFAB

427 more days 
That number is NOT a typo


----------



## DisneyCAL

Holy Crap! 1 more day! We are leaving bright and early tomorrow morning. I seriously can't believe it. And I'm all packed up so I can actually try to relax tonight.


----------



## TK-4

42


----------



## tigger21475

12


----------



## MommyMeNDisney

94 days


----------



## JKeenz

54!!


----------



## DisneyElite4

3 more weeks now! Just me, hubs and the oldest. Littles are staying at home with the grands!


----------



## vettegirl

5 days


----------



## Clbemrich

17


----------



## Twice_as_Nice

1 DAY!

We leave on our sons wish trip tomorrow at 7am.


----------



## gbaby

14!!


----------



## LadyOfDunBroch

Twice_as_Nice said:


> 1 DAY!
> 
> We leave on our sons wish trip tomorrow at 7am.


SO JEALOUS! Have an AMAZING trip!

We have 204... seems like it will take forever, but I know from previous trips that before I know it I will be in a panic packing.... _because we leave tomorrow. _ I plan every minute and then sit back, relax, and procrastinate!


----------



## hyzdufan

99 - we're under a hundred, folks!


----------



## mlunsford

Doing the single digit dance today Just 9 more days!


----------



## quagmire0

208


----------



## NotTheBatesMotel

60!! We finally hit the 60 day mark! It feels a little more "real" now.


----------



## junebugs

28 days and COUNTING DOWN!


----------



## KirbyLouWho

One week from now I'll be boarding our plane!!!


----------



## Bethislucy

15!!


----------



## buzznina




----------



## DMOMof3

*23*​


----------



## Kellina

23!!


----------



## Krystal h

We are at 23 days --- much better then the 222 that we started at


----------



## Nathansmommy

2!!


----------



## Kdcbm

29 days!!


----------



## DMOMof3

*3*


----------



## GrandAdmiralStrife

33


----------



## Kdcbm

28 days!!


----------



## richmo

97


----------



## raetrosclair

2 days!!!!


----------



## DMOMof3

raetrosclair said:


> 2 days!!!!


Me Too!! In 24 hrs I will be at the airport waiting for my flight!


----------



## Kdcbm

27 days!!!


----------



## Amazynglydisney

85 days


----------



## Kdcbm

26 days!!


----------



## DMOMof3

Leaving for the airport within the hour, will be there tonight!!!!


----------



## Jen4400

342 days....yikes!


----------



## Kdcbm

24 days!!!


----------



## patches07

300 !!!


----------



## tscrapper

79 days!! Unril our rescheduled Aug trip.


----------



## Amazynglydisney

tscrapper said:


> 79 days!! Unril our rescheduled Aug trip.



I'm at 79 days as well


----------



## cnkkohout

44 Days. Can't wait!!


----------



## dmetcalfrn

8!


----------



## toni nicole

22 days until our anniversary trip at the dolphin!! Can't wait! Been planning this one for years!


----------



## BaxterSaysMeoww

5 more days!!


----------



## tscrapper

75 days!!


----------



## Jesse 23

Ir breaks my heart to say it but right now we have no trip planned.  So sad


----------



## disny_luvr

181!


----------



## danabalana

123 days and counting! Yay!


----------



## Princess Minnie321

Just booked! 320 days to go! This is our first family trip. My kids will be 5 and 3. I am so excited!


----------



## dogdoctor

22 days left! 3 days until the kids know!!


----------



## Kdcbm

7 days!!


----------



## GrandAdmiralStrife

10


----------



## DPickering

Just booked. 7 days SSR, 2 days ??
123 days. Yay!!


----------



## disny_luvr

175 days!


----------



## Kdcbm

4 days!!!


----------



## Stacyleigh1999

108 days


----------



## Kdcbm

2 days!!!


----------



## Islamom

4!


----------



## sunflowerfields

one hundred and forty one days!  Our 45th anniversary celebration!....bringing our kids and grandkids and can hardly wait.  I think I read that it is Magic Kingdom's 45th anniversary too this year.  (don't remember where I read that though).


----------



## Kdcbm

1 more day!!!


----------



## Kdcbm

We leave in 6 hrs!!!


----------



## patches07

Kdcbm said:


> We leave in 6 hrs!!!


Have a gret Disney Vacation.!!!!!


----------



## loveDisneyinTN

43 days until my Sibling trip and 65 days until my Family trip!


----------



## scrapquitler

Less than two weeks until our kid-free trip!!!  Woo Hoo!!!


----------



## Amazynglydisney

28 days


----------



## disny_luvr

166!


----------



## writermommy6

19 weeks until the trip to celebrate my 40th and my oldest getting ready for her last year of high school.


----------



## karpy111

128!!!!


----------



## Moushe

22 Days to go!


----------



## orna14

13 weeks and 3 days!! (Not soon enough!!!)


----------



## Pesky

9 months to go!  Well, now 9 mos and probably 3 days.  DH's work was gracious enough to slate their big annual customer conference in October and are looking at the first full week in October.  Luckily DH convinced the scheduler NOT to do the 2nd week which is a full week of our vacation.  But I had planned we would fly out on Wednesday of that first full week, do Disney for 3 days at a Hilton, move to US for 3 days, then back to Disney for a resort stay.  Now I think we'll have to kick it off at US and then we need to figure out the hotel bit for the remaining WDW stay, while factoring in some flexibility in case the kids want to go back to US.  Best laid plans and all.  Oh well, at least we are still going!


----------



## Amazynglydisney

Dont feel so bad Pesky... It would be 24 days for my family and I (like I previously posted) we got a great deal and switched dates from 02/28 - 03/02 to 02/01 - 02/04 making it 24 days until we leave. Although it was soon I was kind of bummed because we had reservations for bibbidi bobbidi boutique for my daughter but she doesn't turn three until 2/12. But that would mean my daughter still gets in free plus the great deal we were getting it was saving us a total of about 1,000. We were ecstatic! Well ... long story short my boyfriend couldn't switch his RTO along with a few other complications so we are back to our original dates. but even though it's farther away and we're spending more money Im happy my daughter and son can experience bibbidi bobbidi boutique (as they have the knight package) soooo 52 days it is!


----------



## JillianLeigh

FOUR DAYS!!


----------



## EmsBoys

Broke the 3 mo. mark! 87 days!! Woohoo!


----------



## jaylee1125

12 days, 17 hours and 30 minutes!!  And the kids have no idea


----------



## disny_luvr

161 days!


----------



## devalsam

317 days


----------



## IslandAdventure4

7


----------



## disny_luvr

153 days!


----------



## hisgal2

2!!!


----------



## Kellina

289!


----------



## Tattylou

84 days!!!!


----------



## Tylerandhayleysmom

56 more days to go!!!!


----------



## patches07

250 more day's to go


----------



## disny_luvr

144 days!


----------



## writermommy6

I should be saying 125 to go. But new medical issues mean we will be postponing our trip until next year.


----------



## pigletgirl

93 days and 338 days


----------



## patches07

200 more days


----------



## disneypolybride2008

1 month!


----------



## quagmire0

81 days!


----------



## BelleRose96

326 days away


----------



## Kelly25

216 days


----------



## pooh'smate

45 more days!!!!!


----------



## Mousemommy1

*37 days!!! Can't wait!!!*


----------



## Magnolia85

59 Days...Going to start packing after Easter is over!


----------



## Hezzy04

36 days!!!


----------



## Cars2006

175 way to long to wait


----------



## WDWBride04/19/2010

28!


----------



## Dawn T.

Leave in the morning for first DVC stay ay BWV.  So excited I can't focus on work!!


----------



## karpy111

56!!!!


----------



## pixidustmom

41 days


----------



## Nami

180 Days!!!!!


----------



## ReyFan

20 days until we fly to Florida, 24 days until we check in to Disney!


----------



## momof2buffalo

58!


----------



## Snickals

255...aghh so far...


----------



## patches07

180 days until we arrive at POP, just made all my ADRs and got everything we wanted


----------



## hallen4

244 Days til our stay at Wilderness Lodge.....seems so far away.


----------



## trackie

78 days!!


----------



## Mousemommy1

17 days!!! Woohooo!!!


----------



## absolutmey

199!!


----------



## moose81

14!


----------



## SYDCOLEMOM

40 !!  LORDY...I Cant wait !!


----------



## Tattylou

8 days!!!


----------



## Hezzy04

15 days!!!


----------



## rsbh00

148 days to go!


----------



## StirlingSilver83

343 Days!  Its seriously agony, LOL...we usually go every year but are skipping this year...can't wait to go back in 2017!


----------



## southernprincess1

157 days until Rope Drop at Magic Kingdom!


----------



## PoohGal05

61 days!  We can do online check and Fast Pass reservations!


----------



## gorjus121

*12 *days!!!!


----------



## MamaJinji

About 365.


----------



## julieFitz

Less than 1


----------



## Kdcbm

193 days!!!


----------



## Kdcbm

192 days!!!


----------



## sunflowerfields

39


----------



## Tattylou

3!!!


----------



## fairygodmomma

31!!!!


----------



## MommaOfTwoMice

2!!!  2 days!!!


----------



## Kdcbm

189 days!!


----------



## patches07

170 !


----------



## Mousemommy1

*8!!! *


----------



## kengquist

15!!!


----------



## momof2buffalo

34!


----------



## Annadesu

29... Getting closer! I work at a University, and it's almost the end of the year (very busy), so I'm hoping that this last stretch goes quickly... Lord knows I need the vacation.


----------



## Hezzy04

5!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kdcbm

185 days!!!


----------



## ktriddle7296

81 days!


----------



## Mousemommy1

*3!!!! 3, 3, 3!!!!! Woooohoooo!!!!*


----------



## prettyprincess624

7!!


----------



## Kdcbm

183 days!!!


----------



## Kdcbm

180 days!!! Time for adrs!!!


----------



## disny_luvr

55 days!


----------



## Kdcbm

179 days!!!


----------



## fairygodmomma

*20!!!!!!!*


----------



## patches07

*160*


----------



## Our 2 Princesses

19!!!   We are finally in the teens.


----------



## Kdcbm

178 days!!!


----------



## jessg

101


----------



## advcfam

ONE, We leave on a red eye tomorrow night!!!!


----------



## quagmire0

In the 30's! 39 today.


----------



## Kdcbm

176 days!!!


----------



## mattoxtr

287 yipppppeeeeee


----------



## karpy111

14!!!!!!


----------



## sunshinemelody

126


----------



## Smooth_80

Too many


----------



## sunshinemelody

Smooth_80 said:


> Too many


I feel you. *pats* It'll be alright. We'll get through it.


----------



## DisMom829

39 days!!


----------



## southernprincess1

133!


----------



## mavslab

42


----------



## disny_luvr

50


----------



## littlelamb70

229! We were under 200 last week until we decided to switch dates to get free dining, so back up we went


----------



## blackpearl77

Today is 1 month, 1 week and 1 day! Thought that was cool!!!


----------



## Andreas Mom

224


----------



## Bluestocking74

21 Days!!!


----------



## Kdcbm

173 days!!!


----------



## Arkansas Disney Girl

19 Days!!


----------



## trackie

52!


----------



## dnllmz

222 days.  Seems like it's forever away.


----------



## Story Girl

29.....Im getting sooooo excited!


----------



## Tigerlily81

33!


----------



## Kdcbm

170 days til disney and 9 days til key west!!!


----------



## gatormom2tots

21 days....

Though it is the 3rd time (3rd visit) I have "checked in" on this thread since 2012!


----------



## patches07

150


----------



## Kdcbm

169 days til disney 8 days til key west!!!


----------



## Kdcbm

163 days til disney and 2 days til key west!!!!


----------



## anpeck

115 days until our first stay at the Beach Club!!! We'll be celebrating my little guy's 2nd birthday!!


----------



## glaserjm

297 days until Disney, it will be our son's first trip!!


----------



## disneylovinmom3

As of midnight 198 days! I'm so excited because this is our first family trip and we're surprising our kids on top of it. Our youngest two won't understand but our 8 year old is the sweetest boy and he thinks we're only going to Dinosaur World and to see a few things. We have convinced him that we just can't afford it until February of next year and he was so kind and excited about just going to Florida.


----------



## dislovefrommn

136! This trip was 400 days out when we booked it!


----------



## disny_luvr

37 days!


----------



## SYDCOLEMOM

6 !!!   We leave Wednesday 5/18.  Im soooo freaked out !  I need to pack !  sooooo excited.


----------



## mommyk8

31 days until we are at AK.


----------



## Knoxsanne

5! We leave on the 25th! 2 adults/2 kids. I'm freaking out a bit about getting everyone ready in time!


----------



## swthrtpallanes

1 year 144 days


----------



## Kdcbm

153 days!!!


----------



## disny_luvr

28 days!


----------



## momto28weeker+1

check


----------



## PerryFamily

momto28weeker+1 said:


> check


85 days!


----------



## LovePug

20 days until we start the trip! Starting to get tense on the different things I to prep/pack for the drive, but so excited. First stay at POP!


----------



## mshanson3121

385 days.....


----------



## LaRapsodia

17 days! Getting so excited and running out of things to obsessively read about!


----------



## leiaorgana

27 days!!


----------



## Shelbizzles

480


----------



## Kdcbm

151 days!!!


----------



## quagmire0

Only 13 days left!


----------



## whitney250

201


----------



## DisneyArie

110 days!


----------



## ALEXandFAB

175


----------



## limpy

5 DAYS!!!


----------



## Kdcbm

150 days!!!


----------



## patches07

*130 *


----------



## hbrock4

117 days!!!!


----------



## southernprincess1

106


----------



## awahllm

32 until my disneymoon
And 180 until thanksgiving in Disney part two!!!


----------



## jessg

100


----------



## disneymom0104

100!


----------



## Greggieb

Missy13d69 said:


> I noticed the other thread reached it's max number of pages back in June, and was locked. I thought we needed a new one. Mostly I thought we needed a new one because I just broke 200!
> 
> 199 Days to go!


Just got back from my most recent trip on May 8 so technically 702 days till my next extended family trip.  I will try and sneak one in with my son before that so hopefully 340


----------



## blackpearl77

11 days!!!!!!! Woohoo!!!!!


----------



## quagmire0

Single digits! 9!  It's gettin' pretty serious here.


----------



## 29Candicanes

10 days!!!


----------



## blackpearl77

Me too!! Now it's 10 days!!!


----------



## disny_luvr

21 days!!!


----------



## TigerGuy

5 days!


----------



## Kahana-ri

We have no plans for a trip this year.   Or anytime in the near future...hence feeling WDW homesick and visiting the Disboards.  Wishing everyone safe travels and magical moments!


----------



## disny_luvr

19 days!!!


----------



## DisneyArie

100!


----------



## verleniahall

540 days


----------



## writermommy6

17 days!!


----------



## trackie

21!


----------



## lizzyb

59


----------



## Buckimom

The longest 88 days of my life!


----------



## Cars2006

98 days and patiently waiting


----------



## blackpearl77

3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jasmine81

190.    10 days til ADR's!


----------



## sunshinemelody

90!


----------



## disny_luvr

15 days!


----------



## patches07

120


----------



## marykatmp

15 days til we check-in... we leave in 13


----------



## mavslab

5 days!


----------



## disny_luvr

14 days!


----------



## dislovefrommn

113!


----------



## dreamit

74!


----------



## dsnycrzy

52


----------



## disny_luvr

8 days!


----------



## Kelly Anne

99 days to go....


----------



## trackie

12!


----------



## Kdcbm

129 days!!!


----------



## sunshinemelody

79!

Can't wait to get away.


----------



## DisneyArie

87 days to go!


----------



## Denita

<a href="http://distickers.com/ticker/"><img src="http://distickers.com/ticker/tickers/0nxvcowt777gkndw.png" alt="DIStickers.com Ticker" border="0"/></a>


----------



## Denita




----------



## disny_luvr

1 day!!!


----------



## DisneyArie

85 days!!


----------



## dsnycrzy

Im down to 37 now


----------



## Mousemommy1

It has been 51 days since our last trip and now there are 426 days until our next trip!!!


----------



## jessg

74! And I cant wait 8days/8night of pure disney bliss! Woohoo too excited thankfully time seems to be flying by!


----------



## DisneyArie

I'm 82 days away!! Super excited!


----------



## Mattieray1982

93 Days.....


----------



## njmousefest

6 days to go...


----------



## trackie

2 days! Soooooo excited!


----------



## Maman3boys




----------



## lynnanddbyz

We are 175 days out.  Just made dining reservations.  Can't wait!!!


----------



## swthrtpallanes

1yr, 110 days and looking to book in January for out October trip. Using all this time for planning and saving.


----------



## Lucky Rabbit

70 days out. Gearing up for booking my FastPasses.


----------



## Jack629

287 days.


----------



## patches07

Double digit dance  99!! days till we are home at POP.


----------



## Criickette

75 days!!!


----------



## ashleyr409

282 days and counting


----------



## EvilQueen2018

2 years from today! The count down begins...


----------



## Neotericisis

9! Single digit happy dance! First time ever for me and the kids (and technically DH since he doesn't really remember too much)


----------



## cyneswith

60 days!  Made FP+ reservations this evening!


----------



## patches07

*80 more day's HURRY HURRY HURRY !!!!*


----------



## Kdcbm

99 days!!!


----------



## MikL99

29 more days!!!!!


----------



## rlahansler

15 days till we arrive at BCV.


----------



## Kdcbm

98 days!!!


----------



## Kdcbm

96 days!!!


----------



## Kelly Anne

62 more days!


----------



## hulagirl87

110 days!!!


----------



## dsnycrzy

The last time I posted on this I was at 37. Now I am in the single digits.


----------



## J. Iminy

179!

Just made dining reservations yesterday!


----------



## Kdcbm

95 days!!! Got mnsshp and hhn tix!!!


----------



## Neotericisis

The week of!! We leave Saturday!


----------



## KT0191

49 days! Exactly 7 weeks


----------



## ashleyr409

277 and counting!!!


----------



## londontime

27 until GF RPC!


----------



## mrsp1030

124...way too long!


----------



## cyneswith

54 days!  I made my to-do list for between now and then.  I have roughly 3 free evenings....


----------



## Cars2006

52 days and my husband just informed my he might have a closing on the day we leave not cool honey not cool .


----------



## Valstew

61 fastpass day tomorrow!


----------



## Kdcbm

92 days!!!


----------



## DWDan

492 lol


----------



## Kdcbm

90 days!!!


----------



## patches07

70 more days till we arrive at POP !!!


----------



## Kdcbm

88 days!!!


----------



## devalsam

122 days


----------



## Kdcbm

87 days!!!


----------



## cyneswith

47 days!  I'm absurdly excited.  At this precise moment, at the prospect of curling up in a bathrobe and a cup of tea while the kids jump on the hotel bed after the 7 hour drive.


----------



## Kelly25

85 days!!!


----------



## mshl_7

cyneswith said:


> 47 days!  I'm absurdly excited.  At this precise moment, at the prospect of curling up in a bathrobe and a cup of tea while the kids jump on the hotel bed after the 7 hour drive.



We have 47 days as well!!


----------



## Kdcbm

86 days!!!


----------



## Kdcbm

85 days!!!


----------



## BoatDriver

109. Soooooooo close to the double digit mark.


----------



## Valstew

In an hour and a half it will be 50 days!


----------



## TeeterTots

93!!


----------



## daisy_77

284 days!


----------



## disneymom06

26 days!


----------



## Kdcbm

83 days!!!


----------



## eeyoreiscute

Almost a year, but i am exvited anyways!  342


----------



## Kdcbm

82 days!!!


----------



## pooh'smate

49 more days!!!!!


----------



## momto28weeker+1

Less than a week


----------



## Kdcbm

81 days!!!


----------



## Marissa227

116 Days!!


----------



## patches07

*60 days to go, fast passes all done, on line check in completed, getting very excited *


----------



## Atilley

59 days! Yay


----------



## awalker1015

57 days until POR!


----------



## kilroy1966

48 days until MNSSHP and Food & Wine!


----------



## kayemgi

100 days to go!!


----------



## MikL99

I just hit single digits!!!   *9 days to go!!!!! *


----------



## Kdcbm

78 days!!!


----------



## mshl_7

38 days!!!


----------



## ChasingLeslie

11 months


----------



## cyneswith

36!  35 until my mom gets here for it.


----------



## TooLong2Disney

464 Days!!!


----------



## pooh'smate

*43 Days!!!!!!!*


----------



## Terry H

57 'till the Contemporary - Theme Park View!!!


----------



## Kdcbm

75 days!!!


----------



## Valstew

42!!!


----------



## Kdcbm

74 days!!!


----------



## BoatDriver

99! Double-digits, baby!


----------



## mshl_7

34 days! SO close to getting our Magic Bands!!


----------



## Mousemommy1

*Too many....377 days until our next trip!! *


----------



## DLM22

5 days!!!  I pretty much can't sit still.


----------



## pooh'smate

*40 Days!!!!*


----------



## jodim

15 days... can't wait!!


----------



## cyneswith

33 days, I think.  Too long, as my mom keeps saying.


----------



## absolutmey

74!


----------



## rer1972

481 Days!


----------



## tessiesevin

25


----------



## beckysko

ONE WEEK TODAY!!!!!!


----------



## 4cats2kids

100!!


----------



## Kdcbm

72 days!!!


----------



## pooh'smate

38 days!!!


----------



## Kdcbm

71 days!!!


----------



## jessg

22 yaaay almost time and its taking too dang long


----------



## Cars2006

29 Days to go!


----------



## MikL99

Down to 2 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kdcbm

70 days!!!


----------



## patches07

50 days to go


----------



## Kdcbm

69 days!!!


----------



## Valstew

It'll be 34 in a half an hour


----------



## jmm57

5 weeks exactly!


----------



## Kdcbm

66 days!!!


----------



## Kdcbm

65 days!!!


----------



## absolutmey

66! FP next week


----------



## Kdcbm

64 days!!!


----------



## joyjoy

16 Days!


----------



## buffalo pollack

16 days...I'm only down for 3 nights.

Then I come back for 55 days and I'm back down for 11 nights...

But then again, who's counting... Haha


----------



## stardragon

75 days! First time with 2 children (one an infant)


----------



## Valstew

30 days!


----------



## Bork

1 day.


----------



## Kdcbm

62 days!!!


----------



## Andreas Mom

112


----------



## Kdcbm

61 days!!!


----------



## Valstew

28!!


----------



## jlnten17

14 days. 2 weeks from now I will be at The Poly!


----------



## strmtroopr96

1 day!! My youngest DD and I fly out tomorrow and then oldest DD and DH fly out the next day. I really should be finishing up the packing instead of sitting here in front of the computer though.


----------



## jmm57

4 weeks!


----------



## patches07

40 day's


----------



## Kelly Anne

25 more days... Awaiting out magic bands, seems like they are taking forever to get here....


----------



## mshl_7

19 days! We're in the teens!!!


----------



## Kdcbm

59 days!!! Online check in and fp done!!!


----------



## Tylerandhayleysmom

226 Days too long ......


----------



## kcp1377

8!!! (We leave at midnight, so that day doesn't count in my book... )


----------



## skunis1

473 loooong days to go!  Our first trip with our son who will be 2 1/2 by then.


----------



## Tattylou

99 days!!! Double digits!


----------



## Cars2006

20 days!! Seems so long away but it's getting closer


----------



## MommaTS

86 days!!  Not soon enough!


----------



## Valstew

I'm about to change my count down for the morning 25 days, magic bands are in the mail (in Indiana) on the way to mass.


----------



## Kelly Anne

Valstew said:


> I'm about to change my count down for the morning 25 days, magic bands are in the mail (in Indiana) on the way to mass.


We are also leaving in 25 days from mass....


----------



## pooh'smate

25 more days until 17 glorious nights at WDW!!!!


----------



## KelleyMaire

68 MORE DAYS!!! CANT WAIT!!!


----------



## jessg

9 whoop whoop


----------



## cyneswith

17 days, 16 until my mom gets here.


----------



## sunshinemelody

7 days and 12 hours.


----------



## Kdcbm

56 days!!!


----------



## ceccyboo

19 days


----------



## Mastersgolf

62


----------



## Kdcbm

54 days!!!


----------



## princesspat209

38 days


----------



## LaBelleVie

26 until we leave, 27 until we get there.


----------



## Kdcbm

53 days!!!


----------



## Valstew

19 days!! We're in the teens! Yay! ​


----------



## cyneswith

12 days!  My mom is starting to get excited too!


----------



## Kdcbm

51 days!!!


----------



## pooh'smate

18 Days!!!! I started packing this morning


----------



## Minnie121

34 days!!! Can't wait!!!


----------



## Valstew

15 days! I think i need to start packing.


----------



## bella2117

14 days!!!!!!


----------



## Atilley

27 days! Magic bands came today! DS seems excited and decided his band makes an excellent teething toy.


----------



## Alexis Gallati

48 days!


----------



## Kdcbm

45 days!!! 17 days til memphis trip!!!


----------



## tmaxwell

341 days.... 

The troubles of being married to a school teacher...and I'm an accountant so we can't go during April!


----------



## Minnie121

30 days to go!!


----------



## Kdcbm

44 days til wdw!!!! And 16 til memphis trip!!!


----------



## DisneyArie

3 days!!!!


----------



## 50surgeries2012

One month, and twenty days. Going to be there for my first MNSSHP, and a birthday celebration! Super excited.


----------



## pooh'smate

*8 DAYS!!!!*


----------



## DrunkJam

We have WAY too many days until our holiday!


----------



## Andreas Mom

91


----------



## Valstew

8!!!


----------



## Jhondy210

Tomorrow!!!


----------



## Kdcbm

38 days!!! 10 days til memphis trip!!!


----------



## MoniqueNJ

SIX DAYS!!!!!!


----------



## Goofy for 1971

130 days! Taking our friends and their kids for their 1st trip!! So excited (me, not them)!! LOL


----------



## spartankid34

164....oh boy


----------



## dmc6469

18!!


----------



## pooh'smate

*3 DAYS!!!!!!!*


----------



## BoatDriver

61 Days. Fast Pass booking bright and early tomorrow!


----------



## Pkltm

13!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kdcbm

35 days til disney!!! 7 days til memphis trip!!!


----------



## babygrl

27 days!


----------



## mcjaco

17 until we hit the parks.  

Looks like a lot of Dis'ers are going to be there the same time!


----------



## diser_fam

162 - Can't get here soon enough!


----------



## wintotty

36 days!!


----------



## Blackadder337

As of Sept. 16, 2016... 28 days


----------



## pooh'smate

*2 days!!!!!*


----------



## mdb78

29 days!!


----------



## Sparkly

365 days


----------



## Miller9568

Missy13d69 said:


> I noticed the other thread reached it's max number of pages back in June, and was locked. I thought we needed a new one. Mostly I thought we needed a new one because I just broke 200!
> 
> 199 Days to go!



35 Days, kids first trip to WDW. We are so excited!


----------



## Mastersgolf

39


----------



## miranda22

82 here!


----------



## babygrl

21 days!


----------



## WayTooExcited

As of September 21, 2016 - 52 days!


----------



## Andreas Mom

80!!!


----------



## MadMadamMim1

5!!!!!!!


----------



## disneyygirrl

4 days, I can't believe it!


----------



## ml sumner

8 more days!


----------



## Kdcbm

29 days!!! Memphis trip tmrw!!!


----------



## Ross J 82

22 days. The wait is killing me


----------



## Shelbizzles

It's been one year since we left for our last trip to Disney and officially one year until our next


----------



## richmo

7 !


----------



## patches07

*10 more day's*


----------



## BoatDriver

Down to 50!


----------



## Piglet77

29! Not sure who is more excited...me or the kids!!


----------



## Mastersgolf

31!


----------



## KY_Minnie

4 days!!!!


----------



## jeepnjudy

Are we there yet????? (See below)


----------



## Kdcbm

24 days!!!


----------



## absolutmey

25!!


----------



## babygrl

16 days!


----------



## patches07

* 5 More day's  *


----------



## mdb78

19!


----------



## nevadaone

26


----------



## Kdcbm

23 days!!! Magic bands arrived today!!!


----------



## Kdcbm

22 days!!!


----------



## magic458

1 and the Disney music has been blaring all week.

Everyone else is tame but this dad has lost it and cannot concentrate on anything....look I am on the DISBoard instead of working..


----------



## mcjaco

TOMORROW!!!!!


----------



## lovin'fl

*ZERO....*we leave for the airport in a few hours...woo hoo!!!! F&W here we come!


----------



## babygrl

13 days!


----------



## Mastersgolf

27


----------



## magic458

Tomorrow and going to enjoy the rain from the hurricane next week


----------



## nevadaone

Magic Bands arrived today, 23 days to go


----------



## Minnie121

5 more days and on Hurricane Matthew watch!!


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

34!


----------



## Kdcbm

19 days!!!


----------



## Kdcbm

17 days!!!


----------



## Kdcbm

16 days!!!


----------



## wdwmom0f3

15 Days until we leave!! Whoop whoop!!


----------



## Mousemommy1

319


----------



## Mastersgolf

21


----------



## khmorgan

81


----------



## pigletgirl

53!


----------



## Mastersgolf

18.


----------



## Kdcbm

11 days!!!


----------



## Kelly25

8 days!!!


----------



## Mastersgolf

15


----------



## Charade67

We will start planning our next trip when the new Star Wars section opens.


----------



## GoonieBride

7 days! one week !!


----------



## DonnaBelle5

98 days with just me & hubby celebrating our Jan birthdays (I will actually have my bday there! / his is 2 wks before).


----------



## Sparkly

336


----------



## GoonieBride

2 more days


----------



## BoatDriver

28! Four weeks on the button.


----------



## wintotty

5 days!!


----------



## GoonieBride

T O M O R R O W ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Mastersgolf

7


----------



## GoonieBride

t- minus 3 hours!!!!


----------



## nursejackie

48 days until Christmas in Disney


----------



## Rickat96

45


----------



## 50surgeries2012

Leaving on Thursday. So, three more days to go. Not counting today.


----------



## Mastersgolf

3.


----------



## scrapquitler

I haven't booked yet, but we just decided we are going!  The extra month on the annual pass made my husband say YES lets do it.  We'll be going in early January, probably MLK weekend.


----------



## Rickat96

34


----------



## BoatDriver

7 days! The final countdown begins.


----------



## mamaode

THREE SLEEPS!!!!!   Also changed our room to Poly and my kids and aunt have no idea. It was full when we originally booked our trip and a room opened about a month ago. They are going to FLIP!


----------



## hattrickmom

175 days!


----------



## khmorgan

47


----------



## Fintastic

I'm just thrilled we're less than a year now!


----------



## 2Pirates2Princesses

112 days! It's going to feel real once the holidays are over!


----------



## Rickat96

26


----------



## Andreas Mom

28


----------



## nursejackie

Andreas Mom said:


> 28


Me too!  28 days which I'm sure will pass extremely slowly


----------



## Andreas Mom

nursejackie said:


> Me too!  28 days which I'm sure will pass extremely slowly


Seriously! I think the only thing that will make the time go by fast is two birthdays in the house and thanksgiving. And knowing as soon as I am done with my quarter of school will mean we are going to DISNEY!!


----------



## nursejackie

Andreas Mom said:


> Seriously! I think the only thing that will make the time go by fast is two birthdays in the house and thanksgiving. And knowing as soon as I am done with my quarter of school will mean we are going to DISNEY!!


We have one birthday and lots of Christmas nights out and gift-giving as we are in WDW until after Christmas.  It still won't pass fast enough though


----------



## tara b

27


----------



## DisneyMagic79

8 days


----------



## khmorgan

40


----------



## nursejackie

24 days and 12 shifts at work


----------



## Blended Disney

We have made it to 4 days left and still have not told the kids stepson (13) and stepdaughter (10).  Hoping we can keep it together until the morning we leave.  It is the kid's first trip to see the Mouse.


----------



## KT0191

171!


----------



## JessyP

21! So excited!


----------



## Rickat96

10-240 hours


----------



## nursejackie

13 (only 6 shifts at work left)


----------



## Rickat96

8 (192 hours)


----------



## khmorgan

26


----------



## phins_jazy

11!!!


----------



## greenmom2b

20


----------



## nursejackie

4 more sleeps


----------



## ZephyrHawk

389.


----------



## khmorgan

16


----------



## disneybree

13 days to go!


----------



## khmorgan

14 days, 9 days of work for me, 6 days for DH, and 5 days of school for the kids!


----------



## cnkkohout

39 days....cant wait!!


----------



## Uncranky Donald

187 ...and only 1 more week until the days start getting longer again


----------



## LovePug

335 days


----------



## khmorgan

1 WEEK!


----------



## scrapquitler

23 days.


----------



## udflyer00

I wish my countdown was a lot smaller, but for us it's 164 days, or 23 weeks, or 5.75 months...  lol  It'll be here before we know it I'm sure of it..


----------



## Kdcbm

10 days!!!


----------



## krysenchips

150 days for the family trip and 239 for my solo trip!


----------



## kamerino

13!!


----------



## mdmbfly

4 days!!


----------



## SwanVT2

51!!!


----------



## Kdcbm

15 hours!!!!


----------



## Rickat96

637


----------



## Suprize2017

28 days!!!


----------



## 2Pirates2Princesses

30 days!


----------



## New Hamp

316 days!!!


----------



## WhispyPixie

47 days and counting!


----------



## chiisai

64.


----------



## GoonieBride

*44 Days

*274 Days

*482 Days


----------



## princesspat209

43 & counting!!!!!


----------



## GoonieBride

princesspat209 said:


> 43 & counting!!!!!


 
we will be there the same weekend!!


----------



## BLAZEY

43!!!


----------



## DisneyMagic79

56 days, so excited.


----------



## DISfam2401

337...


----------



## Shilyre

75, wow it's closer than I thought it was


----------



## GoonieBride

27 days!!

Oh and I just got the email...... BANDS HAVE SHIPPED!!!!!


----------



## SwanVT2

10 Days!!!


----------



## KelsBoBels11

292 days until our very first Disney trip!!!! Going with my hubby, my Mom and sister and my 2 kiddos (3yr & 5yr). I think I'm the most excited one


----------



## Magic2000

89 more days!!!!


----------



## hkkatie

530 lol. August 2018. Can't wait. It's our first time!!


----------



## cubed

29, aaaaah I can't wait!!!!


----------



## bigpinkdaisy

128 days!


----------



## Rickat96

645


----------



## blackpearl77

108 days!!!!!!!!


----------



## Disfan454

9 days.... FO SHO


----------



## KrazeeK120

61! I get to make Fastpasses tomorrow!!!


----------



## WhispyPixie

1 WEEK FROM TODAY!  I am dying here..lol


----------



## BLAZEY

WhispyPixie said:


> 1 WEEK FROM TODAY!  I am dying here..lol


Same here! 6 days now and I am doing the bulk of the packing tonight! DD is packed as she has so many clothes and it's winter here and I packed her summer stuff!


----------



## WhispyPixie

BLAZEY said:


> Same here! 6 days now and I am doing the bulk of the packing tonight! DD is packed as she has so many clothes and it's winter here and I packed her summer stuff!


I hope you have a great trip!!!  We are sooooo excited!


----------



## Rickat96

638


----------



## tinkwdw53

march 26th we leave


----------



## Mastersgolf

216!!


----------



## woodchuck

96 more


----------



## mmsz

594.  Counting down 'til we can make our ressies.


----------



## ndjen04

189!! ADRs next week!


----------



## dmea10

219!! I cannot wait! It is my Granddaughters 1st trip! She is 4 and not half as excited as I am!


----------



## mkb3

48 days.


----------



## Rickat96

628


----------



## StreetFamily2008

62!


----------



## Smittolis

Whatever the ticker says at the bottom of my sig?!! ;o)


----------



## DanInMN

10 days! I'm ready.


----------



## kstgelais4

29!!!!!!


----------



## Rickat96

261


----------



## Scse1029

10!


----------



## AngieInOH

approx 670 maybe a couple months less!  Way out but I'm depressed with a family situation, so time to start thinking about something happy!


----------



## Rickat96

254


----------



## Mastersgolf

203


----------



## Rickat96

252


----------



## Hezzy04

18!!!!!!


----------



## LadyLuc361

33 days!


----------



## Rickat96

250


----------



## Magic2000

56 more days!!!!     Can't wait!!!


----------



## veelachanel

19 days till my kids' first trip!


----------



## Rickat96

248


----------



## LilTinkFan

104


----------



## jimitrout

first family trip...24 days!!!


----------



## Rickat96

247


----------



## morrik5

1 year 2 weeks - just got our reservation confirmation booklet from Disney making it now seem real.


----------



## mkb3

30 days.


----------



## Branflakes

32 days.


----------



## Rickat96

246


----------



## jessbee25

44 days! Bought DIS 20th and park tickets yesterday, now just waiting for that 30 day mark!


----------



## wwffan7385

131


----------



## Rickat96

239


----------



## VickynMicMouse

385 long days


----------



## Kenzientysmom

147


----------



## Rickat96

238


----------



## Hezzy04

5 days!!!!!


----------



## willmccready

17 days....


----------



## Rickat96

237


----------



## PixieCarye

41!


----------



## LilTinkFan

90!


----------



## Tk0021

We have 135 days to go! We are excited for the MNSSHP.


----------



## Rickat96

234


----------



## Hezzy04

In 24 hours we will just about be to the airport!!


----------



## Rickat96

233


----------



## npaige611

10 days! I am so excited!!!


----------



## space_mountaineers

482...

...but don't feel bad, we're just 32 days past our last DL trip.


----------



## VACamm

135


----------



## Rickat96

232


----------



## Kdcbm

38 days!!!!


----------



## ToddlerMom311

219.  So far away!


----------



## Rickat96

231


----------



## Kdcbm

32 days!!!


----------



## hattrickmom

5 days!!!


----------



## MrsSLF

55 days!


----------



## Kdcbm

31 days!!!


----------



## bukappadelta

16 days!


----------



## Mousemommy1

*114 Days!!! *


----------



## Rickat96

224


----------



## Kristi.M

50 days until we hit the road, 52 days until we arrive at WDW!!

ETA: that was backwards...haha!


----------



## Rickat96

222


----------



## Topher99

116


----------



## Rickat96

221


----------



## disneyfan128

359, It feels like forever! I did just receive my "Let your vacation begin!" package, so that made me happy!!


----------



## Kdcbm

28 days!!!


----------



## jackandsally

45


----------



## Rickat96

220


----------



## Paddy Pat

7 Days for this trip and 112 for the next!!!


----------



## Kdcbm

27 days!!!


----------



## Rickat96

219


----------



## MamaCoop

We are down to 211!!!!!


----------



## Kdcbm

26 days!!!


----------



## Rickat96

218


----------



## Drakeblackblade

17


----------



## Rickat96

217


----------



## karen1987

162!


----------



## Felicis

OMG! 147!!!! Hadn't checked for a while!


----------



## Moushe

23!


----------



## StreetFamily2008

16 days until we leave, 17 days until we arrive!


----------



## Rickat96

215


----------



## wwffan7385

107


----------



## Karau614

9 days


----------



## Rickat96

213


----------



## Kdcbm

21 days!!!!


----------



## Rickat96

211


----------



## Klayfish

Today is the big 5-0!  50 days and counting...


----------



## Rickat96

210


----------



## Kdcbm

18 days!!!


----------



## Tink_83

12


----------



## Rickat96

209


----------



## Kdcbm

17 days!!!


----------



## hollylu1016

122!!!!!


----------



## Rickat96

208


----------



## Kdcbm

16 days!!!


----------



## ChiefM

19 weeks


----------



## Rickat96

207


----------



## Kdcbm

15 days!!!!


----------



## Rickat96

206


----------



## hilaryjudsong

44 days!


----------



## ChiefM

Way to many !!! 

130


----------



## Kdcbm

14 days!!!


----------



## Maggie at the Fort

22 days!! So excited!


----------



## Rickat96

205


----------



## MamaCoop

I HAVE to post again..... Today makes 199 Days!!!! We broke 200!!!!!!


----------



## Rickat96

204


----------



## AliceNDinah

102!!!!!  Yeeeehaw


----------



## Mommyofgirls

201


----------



## Rickat96

202


----------



## GrandAdmiralStrife

With any luck, 80 days. Last minute 3 day trip.


----------



## Rickat96

195


----------



## DisneyCAL

81 days!


----------



## Rickat96

194


----------



## capegirl

Nifty *50  *


----------



## Kdcbm

Leaving in 1 hour!!!


----------



## LilTinkFan

47


----------



## Rickat96

192


----------



## Maggie at the Fort

5!!!


----------



## Rickat96

191


----------



## StraightToDumbo

109...OY VAY!


----------



## Rickat96

189


----------



## BaymaxForever

469


----------



## Monica Palmer

178!!!


----------



## Rickat96

188


----------



## Julesyyy

104 days!


----------



## earfulofmagic

162!


----------



## Rickat96

187


----------



## bigpinkdaisy

35!


----------



## Topher99

80


----------



## Rickat96

186


----------



## MikL99

2 days !!!!


----------



## Jennifer Sullivan

181 and getting ready to book dining tomorrow!


----------



## adtillma

15


----------



## StraightToDumbo

100...Last day in the trips!


----------



## Rickat96

182


----------



## Gus V.

178.  Got all our dining ressies!


----------



## StraightToDumbo

99...Doing the Double Digit Fidget over here!


----------



## Rickat96

180


----------



## dmea10

137 Days!!!


----------



## StraightToDumbo

98


----------



## dsnycrzy

52


----------



## Rickat96

179


----------



## StraightToDumbo

Niner-Six


----------



## westah

86 days!!!! Waiting to do my fast passes


----------



## Mastersgolf

128


----------



## Rickat96

177


----------



## Rickat96

177


----------



## BoatDriver

174, 320, and 513. 

Once I realized our next two trips were only 11 months apart and it would be cheaper to buy AP's, I decided to throw in a little extra magic between the two.


----------



## EeyoreME

260    Getting there!


----------



## Rickat96

173


----------



## Familyguy12'

220


----------



## Sydney2977

Just booked yesterday for our graduation/birthday celebration for DS!

356 days to go!!!


----------



## EeyoreME

Sydney2977 said:


> Just booked yesterday for our graduation/birthday celebration for DS!
> 
> 356 days to go!!!


awesome!  I bet he'll be so surprised!  How long are you going to hide it from him?  I have a trip booked for March for a room only and just waiting for the packages to come out to add dining and tickets and memory maker : )


----------



## Sydney2977

EeyoreME said:


> awesome!  I bet he'll be so surprised!  How long are you going to hide it from him?  I have a trip booked for March for a room only and just waiting for the packages to come out to add dining and tickets and memory maker : )



Oh he knows about this one. In 2016 we hid that trip from him and literally told him the day before we left- he was totally surprised! For this one, he wants his girlfriend and older DS and his girlfriend to come too. I want him to be involved in the planning along with the rest of us.


----------



## Rickat96

172 and 537


----------



## Mastersgolf

112


----------



## Rickat96

162 and 528


----------



## Mousemommy1

*52 days....and counting.....*


----------



## Rickat96

160 and 525


----------



## MickeyBalloons

*28 days! over the moon excited.*


----------



## broncobill

34


----------



## Rickat96

159 and 524


----------



## DrunkJam

164 days


----------



## NikolaA

216 days. Closer to my last trip than my next but still so excited!


----------



## Rickat96

158 and 523


----------



## 2005michelle83

40 days to go!

Anyone know if the current weather in WDW is what we're likely to encounter end of august?!


----------



## NikolaA

2005michelle83 said:


> 40 days to go!
> 
> Anyone know if the current weather in WDW is what we're likely to encounter end of august?!


 August may be worse. I'm in South FL and the summer gets even more brutal towards August.


----------



## 2005michelle83

NikolaA said:


> August may be worse. I'm in South FL and the summer gets even more brutal towards August.


Oh no really?
Bummer...!!


----------



## NikolaA

2005michelle83 said:


> Oh no really?
> Bummer...!!


But I grew up always going to Disney in August. Even though the weather sucks, it is still an awesome time. Try to fit in a water park day if you can.


----------



## Rickat96

157 and 522


----------



## Mastersgolf

97


----------



## Rickat96

*145 until Christmas Trip with kids and grandson!

277 until F&G escape!

443 until F&W party!

509 until Christmas Trip with kids and grandson!*


----------



## DrunkJam

150!!!


----------



## Rickat96

*144 until Christmas Trip with kids and grandson!

276 until F&G escape!

442 until F&W party!

508 until Christmas Trip with kids and grandson!*


----------



## Mastersgolf

93


----------



## Bethislucy

129


----------



## Rickat96

*142 until Christmas Trip with kids and grandson!

274 until F&G escape!

440 until F&W party!

506 until Christmas Trip with kids and grandson!*


----------



## Sarah Marie

THIRTY FIVE!!!!


----------



## BoatDriver

Well, I just booked again, so now we're at 141, 287, and 480.


----------



## Rickat96

*140 until Christmas Trip with kids and grandson!

272 until F&G escape!

438 until F&W party!

504 until Christmas Trip with kids and grandson!*


----------



## BoatDriver

Rickat96 said:


> *140 until Christmas Trip with kids and grandson!
> 
> 272 until F&G escape!
> 
> 438 until F&W party!
> 
> 504 until Christmas Trip with kids and grandson!*



We're almost on the same vacation schedule


----------



## AliceNDinah

38, whoooohoooo!


----------



## tinkerbellandeeyor

We don't have kids in our group but I did not see another count down thread so my family of all adults 200 days


----------



## DrunkJam

146 days


----------



## Rickat96

*139 until Christmas Trip with kids and grandson!*
*
271 until F&G escape!

437 until F&W party!

503 until Christmas Trip with kids and grandson*


----------



## Rickat96

BoatDriver said:


> We're almost on the same vacation schedule



See you there- Enjoy!~


----------



## mickeymom629

99!


----------



## Fintastic

We've been planning for 340 days so far and we're in double digits!  99 days to go!


----------



## Rickat96

*138 until Christmas Trip with kids and grandson!*
*
270 until F&G escape!

436 until F&W party!

502 until Christmas Trip with kids and grandson!*


----------



## JK World

110 days! This trip was supposed to happen in Nov 2018, but I couldn't wait that long, lol!


----------



## AliceNDinah

33 long days, ha


----------



## stace1214

33 days! I don't want to rush the summer away, but I just can't wait till our trip!


----------



## AliceNDinah

Oooooh Stace!  The exact same countdown, VERY cool.  Can I ask where you are staying?  I feel the same way about not rushing the summer away, LOL.


----------



## DrunkJam

141 days!


----------



## Tk0021

38 days and they are flying by. Poor planning has placed our trip in the middle of moving to a new home.


----------



## Rickat96

*135 until Christmas Trip with kids and grandson!

267 until F&G escape!

433 until F&W party!

499 until Christmas Trip with kids and grandson!*


----------



## JordanWV16

307 very long days.


----------



## Rickat96

*134 until Christmas Trip with kids and grandson!

266 until F&G escape!

432 until F&W party!

498 until Christmas Trip with kids and grandson!*


----------



## DanielleDO

93 days left!!!  It can't go fast enough!


----------



## VACamm

37 Days!


----------



## AliceNDinah

31


----------



## Rickat96

*132 until Christmas Trip with kids and grandson!

264 until F&G escape!

430 until F&W party!

496 until Christmas Trip with kids and grandson!*


----------



## jlyn483

42 days!


----------



## Mousemommy1

*19!*


----------



## Rickat96

*128 until Christmas Trip with kids and grandson!

260 until F&G escape!

426 until F&W party!

492 until Christmas Trip with kids and grandson!*


----------



## BishopsMoM

Just booked fastpasses and ordered a custom cake  for my daughter's birthday! 58 more days till our surprise trip!!!


----------



## Rickat96

*118 until Christmas Trip with kids and grandson!

271 until F&G escape!

416 until F&W party!

482 until Christmas Trip with kids and grandson!*


----------



## Mastersgolf

69


----------



## tinkerbellandeeyor

I am at the 6 month mark made my one and only adr


----------



## Rickat96

*117 until Christmas Trip with kids and grandson!

270 until F&G escape!

415 until F&W party!

481 until Christmas Trip with kids and grandson!*


----------



## 2disneyboys

7 days!!!!  In addition to Disney for the week, my son is having his senior pictures done in epcot and that night (25th) we are attending the Halloween teeth:


----------



## Rickat96

*116 until Christmas Trip with kids and grandson!

269 until F&G escape!

414 until F&W party!

480 until Christmas Trip with kids and grandson!*


----------



## Erin O'Neal

47


----------



## Rickat96

*113 until Christmas Trip with kids and grandson!

266 until F&G escape!

411 until F&W party!

477 until Christmas Trip with kids and grandson!*


----------



## Mastersgolf

64


----------



## JakeLil70

41 days!!


----------



## Rickat96

*112 until Christmas Trip with kids and grandson!

265 until F&G escape!

410 until F&W party!

476 until Christmas Trip with kids and grandson!*


----------



## Mousemommy1

*3 DAYS!!!! *


----------



## Rickat96

*111 until Christmas Trip with kids and grandson!

264 until F&G escape!

409 until F&W party!

475 until Christmas Trip with kids and grandson!*


----------



## Frances Procaccio

178 days!


----------



## Mastersgolf

62


----------



## Rickat96

*110 until Christmas Trip with kids and grandson!

263 until F&G escape!

408 until F&W party!

474 until Christmas Trip with kids and grandson!*


----------



## Mastersgolf

60


----------



## Rickat96

*108 until Christmas Trip with kids and grandson!

261 until F&G escape!

406 until F&W party!

472 until Christmas Trip with kids and grandson!*


----------



## Lisa Livesay

56 days to our family's first WDW trip
59 days to our first Disney cruise!


----------



## Shelbizzles

31


----------



## Mastersgolf

59


----------



## JK World

82 days!!!


----------



## UpstateDisney

50 Days until daughter's surprise trip!


----------



## hiddenMeekey

[/IMG] 23 Days!




9/14 - 9/19 @ CBR - Pirate Room!
Epcot & Hollywood Studios 9/15
Animal Kingdom & Magic Kingdom 9/16
MNSSHP 9/17
Magic Kingdom 9/18


----------



## momof2halls

Too many 
460 days until Christmas at WDW


----------



## Shelbizzles

momof2halls said:


> Too many
> 460 days until Christmas at WDW



I remember when my countdown was that high. Now we are at 31 days! It comes faster then you think


----------



## Mastersgolf

58


----------



## NemoMomof3

82 Days to go!!


----------



## Shelbizzles

Woooooo 30 days


----------



## Rickat96

*107 until Christmas Trip with kids and grandson!

260 until F&G escape!

405 until F&W party!

471 until Christmas Trip with kids and grandson!*


----------



## Mastersgolf

56


----------



## princesspat209

27 more days


----------



## ceccyboo

17 days for us


----------



## Rickat96

*103 until Christmas Trip with kids and grandson!

256 until F&G escape!

401 until F&W party!

467 until Christmas Trip with kids and grandson!*


----------



## Valstew

22!


----------



## Rickat96

*102 until Christmas Trip with kids and grandson!

255 until F&G escape!

400 until F&W party!

466 until Christmas Trip with kids and grandson!*


----------



## dizluvah

35!  Haven't been since 2008!!!!!  This will be DD6 (turning 7 while at WDW) first trip.  I am so excited


----------



## Rickat96

*101 until Christmas Trip with kids and grandson!

254 until F&G escape!

399 until F&W party!

465 until Christmas Trip with kids and grandson!*


----------



## Greystar

30 days until surprise MNSSHP trip!


----------



## Rickat96

*100 until Christmas Trip with kids and grandson!

253 until F&G escape!

398 until F&W party!

464 until Christmas Trip with kids and grandson!*


----------



## Greystar

29 days til surprise MNSSHP trip!


----------



## RaeDisney23_

*2 1  M O R E  D A Y S*
*       From BOSTON to ORLANDO...*
*               MNSSHP  9/12  @ the [ WL ]*
*  *


----------



## ShannyDoesDisney

128 days until my first WDW trip!!


----------



## Rickat96

*99 until Christmas Trip with kids and grandson!

252 until F&G escape!

397 until F&W party!

463 until Christmas Trip with kids and grandson!*


----------



## Jester6

7 days!! Yippee!!


----------



## scrapquitler

six days!!


----------



## ShannyDoesDisney

^^ under a week! Enjoy


----------



## Rickat96

*98 until Christmas Trip with kids and grandson!

251 until F&G escape!

396 until F&W party!

462 until Christmas Trip with kids and grandson!*


----------



## TiggerandPoohbear

15 days!


----------



## lolash

108 Days!  Can't wait to attend our very first MVMCP.


----------



## Shelbizzles

It's officially the month I go to Disney!!
20 more days


----------



## Puer Aeternus

Just hit the 3 month mark today!


----------



## Rickat96

*97 until Christmas Trip with kids and grandson!

250 until F&G escape!

395 until F&W party!

461 until Christmas Trip with kids and grandson!*


----------



## Lilylogan

1 month!!


----------



## Rickat96

94


----------



## BrerRabbit66

74 days to go!


----------



## DrunkJam

100 days!!!


----------



## earfulofmagic

2 days!


----------



## Terry H

37... gonna be our 1st time at MNSSHP. Were supposed to go last by the party was cancelled due to Hurricane Matthew.


----------



## kncdad

Missy13d69 said:


> I noticed the other thread reached it's max number of pages back in June, and was locked. I thought we needed a new one. Mostly I thought we needed a new one because I just broke 200!
> 
> 199 Days to go!


We have 27 days to go!!  Starting packing and stressing about the weather..   Stupid hurricanes...   Hope it is all cleared up by Oct 1..


----------



## tinkerbellandeeyor

155 days


----------



## Rickat96

93


----------



## JinxedSydney

438  but it's still closer than yesterday.


----------



## Rickat96

78


----------



## ToyStory#1fan'sMom

67!  FP+ selections in one week!!


----------



## Shelbizzles

Waiting at the airport


----------



## ToyStory#1fan'sMom

67!


----------



## donac

108


----------



## Mastersgolf

27


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

346 ;(  we just got back on the 18th. May have to book a short trip in feb to scratch the itch!


----------



## Rickat96

73


----------



## deuceswild10

Just got home today, probably almost a year.


----------



## Rickat96

72


----------



## Tea4Alice

71


----------



## Rickat96

71


----------



## gap2368

just got back 24 days ago and going in
44 days for 3 days
74 days for 6 days
93 for 3 days
206 for 7 days 

more than likely will add a trip in between the 93, 206-day trip.


----------



## Rickat96

70


----------



## mmjones1021

20 days to go and I'm so excited!


----------



## Rickat96

69


----------



## SimplyMeantToBe

13 Days!!!


----------



## TIS Grandma

99


----------



## Rickat96

68


----------



## kcp1377

36!


----------



## Rickat96

67


----------



## Princess SarahK

40 til we leave our house and 43 til we get to WDW!!!


----------



## Rickat96

65


----------



## EeyoreME

148!


----------



## Rickat96

62


----------



## yankees23

113


----------



## Rickat96

61


----------



## vanillarum

150 days


----------



## Ashley Plichta

24 days until we wake up in Lake Buena Vista for 10 days of magic!


----------



## Rickat96

58


----------



## brownhaired_girl

7 days, then 61 days, then 183 days.  Three trips planned.


----------



## Rickat96

55


----------



## aliwolly

49!


----------



## Mastersgolf

6


----------



## Cristin

29!!


----------



## Rickat96

54


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

325


----------



## Haley Marie

55 Days!


----------



## Rickat96

53


----------



## brownhaired_girl

3


----------



## Fosteringaprincess

A whole year just returned late last night!


----------



## CrazyaboutCinderella

2 Months and 1 week until our 1st Christmas at Disney!


----------



## Rickat96

52


----------



## serenity0605

53!


----------



## Rickat96

52


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

315 but seems like last month we just got home


----------



## DrunkJam

48 days!!!


----------



## Rickat96

41


----------



## Julz19ski

85!! First trip for my daughter  (19mo) and 10th wedding anniversary


----------



## mrsap

25!!


----------



## NikolaA

99!


----------



## Rickat96

40


----------



## ARS

7 days!! This time next week we will be at the airport and ready to go!!


----------



## ToyStory#1fan'sMom

29!!!!!


----------



## Rickat96

39


----------



## poochie

81 Days here.


----------



## helenm29

I'm SO excited for you all! I still have 146 days OR about 20 weeks OR about 5 months! but it's getting there lol


----------



## paugom

16 days!!!! We can't wait to surprise our 6 and 3 year old!!


----------



## RMColosimo

We just got everything ready for a trip exactly 365 days from today... Thats a long time, but at least  it is on the books.


----------



## helenm29

I hope you all have SO much fun! I still have 132 days left but every day I get closer! I have a drawer that I'm using for all my vacation clothes and stuff....can't WAIT!


----------



## Mastersgolf

130!!!


----------



## helenm29

Mastersgolf said:


> 130!!!


Woo Hoo! we'll be there the same time as you will! Have fun!


----------



## gap2368

about 96 days for me going for 13 days


----------



## CeCe0906

August , taking my 8 year old granddaughter on her 1st Disney trip. Justbme and her


----------



## helenm29

CeCe0906 said:


> August , taking my 8 year old granddaughter on her 1st Disney trip. Justbme and her


I hope the both of you have THE best time ever!!! have a safe, fun trip!


----------



## FirstTimeFamily5

We have 11 days until our first trip!


----------



## Dina

200----- 

I've only been back home for 3 days though lol.  Can't wait to get back!


----------



## helenm29

FirstTimeFamily5 said:


> We have 11 days until our first trip!


Oh my gosh! how exciting for you! Do you have kiddles? the first trip is always the most magical but even after 30 years we love it! Have a SUPER FUN time!!!


----------



## tinkerhon

Three weeks from tomorrow !! (Weds !!).


----------



## helenm29

tinkerhon said:


> Three weeks from tomorrow !! (Weds !!).


✈🕶


----------



## FirstTimeFamily5

helenm29 said:


> Oh my gosh! how exciting for you! Do you have kiddles? the first trip is always the most magical but even after 30 years we love it! Have a SUPER FUN time!!!


3 girls 6, 12, 18 suffice it to say my house is crazy. Lol


----------



## helenm29

FirstTimeFamily5 said:


> 3 girls 6, 12, 18 suffice it to say my house is crazy. Lol


Holy COW! That is quite a house full of hormones! are all three going? at 18 only one of my three (twin boy and girl and older brother) still wanted to go. I miss those days.


----------



## FirstTimeFamily5

helenm29 said:


> Holy COW! That is quite a house full of hormones! are all three going? at 18 only one of my three (twin boy and girl and older brother) still wanted to go. I miss those days.


Yep all 3 will be going. It’s a 13-14 hour drive from where we are.


----------



## helenm29

FirstTimeFamily5 said:


> Yep all 3 will be going. It’s a 13-14 hour drive from where we are.


You are so lucky to be able to drive....we have a 6 hour flight from here, thank goodness there is no switching flights on the first one! really nice to see all three girls are going! are you all huge Disney fans? my husband and myself are through and through but the kids sort of grew out of it. We live about 4 hours away from Disneyland so we have Season pass holders for 25 years until they took them away so now it's just us old folks that go! we're 61 and 63 and we'll never stop till we drop lol


----------



## Checkers

16 days!


----------



## FirstTimeFamily5

helenm29 said:


> You are so lucky to be able to drive....we have a 6 hour flight from here, thank goodness there is no switching flights on the first one! really nice to see all three girls are going! are you all huge Disney fans? my husband and myself are through and through but the kids sort of grew out of it. We live about 4 hours away from Disneyland so we have Season pass holders for 25 years until they took them away so now it's just us old folks that go! we're 61 and 63 and we'll never stop till we drop lol


The whole family are Disney fans in one way or another, I'm probably more Star Wars and Marvel fan than Disney but I am a huge fan of the movie UP.  We leave this Sunday and to say my house is crazy would be an understatement.  We are hoping to go to Disneyland next year after we make our move to Arizona.


----------



## BigMike497

39 days... nervous..


----------



## Checkers

7 days and I’m keeping my eye on Elsa.  My west coast kids are supposed to fly into Tampa on Tuesday.  Not looking good.


----------



## FirstTimeFamily5

we leave Sunday but Elsa is causing a lot of anxiety for our first trip.


----------



## mamaanna

159 days!! It will be DD's first trip, and I'm anxiously looking at flights that aren't $$$$ for the 3 of us.


----------



## Stargazer65

Triple digits...not close enough for me to start a countdown quite yet.  After New Year's Day I'll start thinking about it.


----------



## c3ltspirit

Exactly 200! It will be our twins' first trip there. A surprise 6th birthday trip


----------



## Specter

We have 247 days until our spring break trip and 499 until our Thanksgiving trip. 

Never tried going twice in a year before but we have talked about acting as guides, so to speak, for my sister in laws family and that's the November trip. She hasn't been in over 20 years and her husband has never been. We've talked about it for at least seven or eight years but this is probably a one and done for them and so we needed to wait until their kids are old enough to do most things. Meanwhile, that one will be DDs (just turned 2) third trip. She can show her older cousins the ropes.


----------

